# Deactivated and terrified



## lilird (May 31, 2017)

My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

He violated the rule of never refuse any dog or any other animal or you get deactivated. Try Lyft and good luck!


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Jon Stoppable said:


> He violated the rule of never refuse any dog or any other animal or you get deactivated. Try Lyft and good luck!


Unfortunately this is true. Any service animal complaint and you're deactivated. Pretty much "no questions asked" policy.

You could try reaching out to Uber and giving them the story. But most drivers haven't had any luck.


----------



## Ant with ten lives. (Sep 9, 2019)

Sign up for lyft. Try creating another account with uber after 30 days, but use another email address and phone number.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Ant with ten lives. said:


> Sign up for lyft. Try creating another account with uber after 30 days, but use another email address and phone number.


And car registration. And driver's license. And Social Security number.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Send a thank you note to uber.

It should begin: Dear Dara, Thank you for saving my husband from Coronavirus infection...


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

This is a huge problem for drivers as they can't tell what is a pet, emotional support animal, or ADA-protected service animal. All the weight is shifted onto the driver by the company and by the passenger. Drivers are in a tough position because denying a legitimate service animal is against the ADA regulations, and with Uber, is grounds for immediate and usually permanent deactivation, without any proof necessary. Passengers will, of course, occasionally claim that non-service animals are service animals, which leads to false deactivations.



lilird said:


> The dog was an *unmarked* poodle and the passenger *was not disabled*.


But I want to caution anyone with judging whether or not someone else is "disabled". You often won't know this for sure and can't tell what kind of disability someone does or does not have. It is folly to even guess at it, under most circumstances. Do not guess.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

By the way, service animals don't have to wear vests and handlers don't have to be visibly disabled or carry any documentation.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

TBH he actually broke the law , the ONLY 2 questions you are allowed to ask about a service animal is IF it is a service animal and what it was trained for.


----------



## Cabledawg (Jun 28, 2019)

It is your husband's fault. Once they confirm it is a service animal, you gotta take it. I put down an oversized towel and ask the owner to put the dog on it.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


Calling bullshit on this post.
How can a driver drive "for years" according to you and not know the fastest way to get deactivated?


----------



## lilird (May 31, 2017)

He signed up for Lyft and there a wait list. He acknowledges he should have not turned him away although it was a clear he was lying. But the last thing he needs right now is to get beat up. He is already doing enough of it to himself.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

lilird said:


> But the last thing he needs right now is *to get beat up*. He is already doing enough of it to himself.


That is a negative side-effect of posting about animals and controversial passenger encounters on UberPeople, sadly. ☹


----------



## lilird (May 31, 2017)

IR12 said:


> Calling bullshit on this post.
> How can a driver drive "for years" according to you and not know the fastest way to get deactivated?


Why would I post "bullshit" as you call it? He made a mistake and is paying for it. If you nothing productive to say, say nothing at all. Or at least make nasty comments without anonymity!


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


Step 1 is deny it ever happened. Contact Uber and say you didn't even see a dog. Say the passenger was drunk and holding a gun and you got scared. You have to be creative if you want to get reactivated. Hell even press charges on the asshole and say you felt threatened. They'll reactivate you quick


----------



## lilird (May 31, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> That is a negative side-effect of posting about animals and controversial passenger encounters on UberPeople, sadly. ☹


I was looking for help but I guess this was a mistake.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

lilird said:


> I was looking for help but I guess this was a mistake.


Another issue (which is not your fault at all) is that there is only so much advice that people can give on this particular topic. People do post service animal-related deactivation stories here from time to time. I am not sure if they are ever resolved positively, but maybe there are rare exceptions. Contacting the company in a tactful way and making an outright documented denial is one of the only possible methods, but it's harder when Greenlight Hubs are not open to physically talk to someone in person.

Good luck, either way. &#129335;&#127996;‍♂


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

lilird said:


> I was looking for help but I guess this was a mistake.


At least you didn't come on here threatening to sue Uber, as most deactivated new members do.

On the bright side, Uber is dead now with coronavirus so it's a good time to move on anyway.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

lilird said:


> Why would I post "bullshit" as you call it? He made a mistake and is paying for it. If you nothing productive to say, say nothing at all. Or at least make nasty comments without anonymity!


Here's your problem......depending on idiots to be 100% of your income, signing up for but violating the agreement which ISN'T a "mistake".

Yes, pax lie but as a driver that's driven "for years" your husband should know that too.

You can't control what people think on a PUBLIC FORUM lady..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

lilird said:


> He signed up for Lyft and there a wait list. He acknowledges he should have not turned him away although it was a clear he was lying. But the last thing he needs right now is to get beat up. He is already doing enough of it to himself.


It's obvious the pax was lying, since someone with a real service dog would have said "my service dog does not need a vest" they wouldn't have said "I forgot it inside". But, it really doesn't matter if it was or wasn't. He can try calling Uber, but I doubt he'll get very far with "support" and the Greenlight Hubs are closed.

Can he sign up for UberEATS? I'm not sure if being deactivated from rideshare for that reason deactivates you from UberEATS as well. Or sign up for one of the other for delivery services. You said he's an incomplete paraplegic. That may make it difficult to do deliveries (I'm not sure what his limitations are exactly), but they may allow an accommodation for you to assist (while he drives).

You didn't mention if you work. Can YOU sign up to drive Uber, if you aren't already/there isn't a waitlist? It would still take time for background checks, etc.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

If he's been a driver for years, he would know not to turn down dogs. Both Uber and Lyft constantly send out communications on this.
You shouldn't be asking us what can be done; you should be asking this question to Uber. We don't have the power to reactivate him.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

File suit against the dog owner. Course you don't have the money for that. They did the same thing to me years ago.

California.

*Penal Code - PEN
PART 1. OF CRIMES AND PUNISHMENTS [25 - 680.4]*
_ ( Part 1 enacted 1872. )_

*TITLE 9. OF CRIMES AGAINST THE PERSON INVOLVING SEXUAL ASSAULT, AND CRIMES AGAINST PUBLIC DECENCY AND GOOD MORALS [261 - 368.7]*
_ ( Heading of Title 9 amended by Stats. 1982, Ch. 1111, Sec. 2. )_

*CHAPTER 12. Other Injuries to Persons [346 - 367g]*
_ ( Chapter 12 enacted 1872. )_
*365.7. *
(a) Any person who knowingly and fraudulently represents himself or herself, through verbal or written notice, to be the owner or trainer of any canine licensed as, to be qualified as, or identified as, a guide, signal, or service dog, as defined in subdivisions (d), (e), and (f) of Section 365.5 and paragraph (6) of subdivision (b) of Section 54.1 of the Civil Code, shall be guilty of a misdemeanor punishable by imprisonment in the county jail not exceeding six months, by a fine not exceeding one thousand dollars ($1,000), or by both that fine and imprisonment.
(b) As used in this section, "owner" means any person who owns a guide, signal, or service dog, or who is authorized by the owner to use the guide, signal, or service dog.
_(Added by Stats. 1994, Ch. 1257, Sec. 12. Effective January 1, 1995.)_

.


Ant with ten lives. said:


> Sign up for lyft. Try creating another account with uber after 30 days, but use another email address and phone number.


I waited 9 months. But was doing Amazon Flex so that offset uber all the while doing Lyft too. This ^^^ but a new phone with a different IP address is better. I lasted almost 2 yrs. then with the new Arbitration agreement, found out and deact again. F' Boober !


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

lilird said:


> He signed up for Lyft and there a wait list. He acknowledges he should have not turned him away although it was a clear he was lying. But the last thing he needs right now is to get beat up. He is already doing enough of it to himself.


If he thinks it is bs then sue the person in small claims court for loss of income. Courts will decide if it was fake or not.


----------



## lilird (May 31, 2017)

IR12 said:


> Why would you post bullshit?
> It allows you not to see exactly what the problem is.
> 
> Here's your problem...,, depending on idiots to be 100% of your income, signing up for but violating the agreement which ISN'T a "mistake".
> ...


I really hope that next time you make a mistake, and you will, you come across someone who gives you comfort, understanding and does not kick you when you're down. Especially during this heightened scary uncertain times we are living in now. I really hope that for you so you can learn compassion and lead a happier life. I can tell you are not in peace with yourself.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

lilird said:


> I can tell you are not in peace with yourself


Of course not. We're Uber drivers.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


Most people on these forums are just happy to hear someones deactivated. You have to fight fire with fire. Lie, Cheat, steal, ruin the life of the person who is trying to ruin yours. If it was me, I'd go to the police and press charges. I'd make up the wildest story you could imagine. I'd get that passenger so scared they'd be calling Uber themselves saying it wasn't true. I had 1 passenger try me and it didn't go well for him. His account was deactivated that same night. Also don't pay any mind to the "customer service" reps overseas. They are a glorified messenger service who can't help you at all. You need to get the right people to listen to your case at Uber. Start with [email protected], write messages on Ubers Twitter, Uber, Instagram accounts. You need to get heard by the right people.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

lilird said:


> Why would I post "bullshit" as you call it? He made a mistake and is paying for it. If you nothing productive to say, say nothing at all. Or at least make nasty comments without anonymity!


50% of what is posted on UP is "bullshit" ..... maybe not by you, but as you see by the responses you will get. Or perhaps both poster and responders.

Anyway.... you "could" file a case in small claims court against the passenger. This is VERY risky in this scenario though. It's a long and painful process to do so. And the risk to your husband is if it truly is a service dog, you could in turn be sued, which as mentioned in this post, he broke the law with the questions he asked the passenger about the dog and refused service. IF it really wasn't a service dog, then the passenger broke the law by claiming a service dog illegally. Slandered your husband, caused him to loose his job, and sue for the max in small claims court. And also file a complaint with the local District Attorney's office.

You have options. But again, the options will eventually prove someone broke the law. Your husband or the passenger. So consider the risks carefully......


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> By the way, service animals don't have to wear vests and handlers don't have to be visibly disabled or carry any documentation.


Agreed, and it is my understanding that drivers aren't even allowed to ask for any proof. I always carry towels in my trunk for when doggies ride so that they can sit on the towel.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

And even if you did win, Uber probably won't re-active him.......


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

IR12 said:


> Calling bullshit on this post.
> How can a driver drive "for years" according to you and not know the fastest way to get deactivated?


Also he drove people with dogs in the past .


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

In many states it's illegal to falsely claim a pet is a service animal. I haven't had it happen to me yet amazingly, but my plan for when it does happen is to complete the ride, give them one star, request a cleaning fee, and then call the local police and demand to press charges on the rider. This is another reason dashcams are so vital.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Stupid people do stupid people things.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

lilird said:


> I was looking for help but I guess this was a mistake.


You came to the wrong forum for help. This is not a place to get help with Uber/Lyft issues. This is a place to freak out over the Coronavirus by posting 25 new threads on the virus for every other thread, tell people they are stupid for driving then complain about how there are no pax taking rides, tell others the Trump checks won't do anyone any good and you are stupid for thinking you will get one then freak out over how they are not getting a Trump check!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> You came to the wrong forum for help. This is not a place to get help with Uber/Lyft issues. This is a place to freak out over the Coronavirus by posting 25 new threads on the virus for every other thread, tell people they are stupid for driving, tell others the Trump checks won't do anyone any good then freak out over how they are not getting a Trump check!


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129335;‍♀&#129335;‍♀&#129335;‍♀&#129335;‍♀


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

lilird said:


> I was looking for help but I guess this was a mistake.


You'll have to prove it to Uber beyond a reasonable doubt that the animal was not a service animal and it was a pet.
Only a judge can rule on this. Now the process of hiring a lawyer and going to court can get rather expensive. How much do you depend on this job? If you are not willing to go 12 rounds don't bother. It the rider word against urs and the customer is always right.

This is the main reason everyone just take dogs these day no matter if they are a pet a service animal or a toy. Otherwise you'll be going to court every single time a pet is refused and that takes $$$ & a lot of time. GL & good fortunes ✔ As soon as you and ur husband win ur court case and proves that the rider did not in fact have a service animal then you can show Uber this and be reactivated. Otherwise Uber doesn't want to know you. They don't want to get anymore massive fines.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

What's to stop drivers from agreeing to take the dog, knowing the claim of service animal is fake, but then creating a mess and submitting a cleaning fee?

If its urine, a lot of dog owners might not even notice their dog made a mess


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

nj9000 said:


> What's to stop drivers from agreeing to take the dog, knowing the claim of service animal is fake, but then creating a mess and submitting a cleaning fee?
> 
> If its urine, a lot of dog owners might not even notice their dog made a mess


It's called integrity. &#128521;


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> It's called integrity. &#128521;


Yeah I take dogs no questions asked. I was just posting it for the people who have a problem with dogs in their car.

Edit: and its a problem when pax lie about this. Of course, I never ask


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

nj9000 said:


> Yeah I take dogs no questions asked. I was just posting it for the people who have a problem with dogs in their car.
> 
> Edit: and its a problem when pax lie about this. Of course, I never ask


I agree. Those pax lack integrity, obviously. &#128513;


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs.


Stick a fork in it. It's done.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

nj9000 said:


> Yeah I take dogs no questions asked. I was just posting it for the people who have a problem with dogs in their car.
> 
> Edit: and its a problem when pax lie about this. Of course, I never ask


A pax willing to lie about their dog being a "service dog" will have no issues about lying to Uber about how you wouldn't take their dog.

Personally I like dogs and the few I've taken have been good, other than some dog hair that fortunately cleaned up pretty fast.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


So you depend on the income... and yet you have standards that can kick you out?.....and now you are devastated and terrified? Am I the only one who sees something wrong here?

I bend over without lube (figuratively speaking) for stuff I really depend on. It's just how life is. Until you free yourself, you got to bend over. Plain and simple. Take that as lesson learned and apply for welfare due to covid-19 while looking.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


I'm sorry your husband got deactivated. If you do a search on the forum, you will see it's a common issue with drivers, getting deactivated for refusing a dog.

As others stated, it doesn't matter if the dog was a legit service dog or not. It stinks that passengers abuse the system, but unfortunately that's how it is.

My area has a service that transports just seniors. See if your area has something like that he can apply to. Yet It's s tough time now though because of the coronavirus many people are staying at home, especially seniors.

Once things get back to normal, he could look at Hop Skip Drive, transporting kids. Someone on this forum does that. Unfortunately with schools home and some states on lockdown, that's not an option now. So he can also try Lyft, but my area is extremely slow, as I assume most are.

Call 211 to find local resources in your area. And if your husband also is on SSDI disability for his conditions, there are programs that can help him find a part-time job. He can also contact the local Goodwill Industries, which helps people with disabilities find work.

I wish you and your husband the best of luck! Hang in there.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

My car--my rules VS your contract can be terminated at any time.

We can say that it sucks all all day long... it does.
but the facts are, if you still want to be driving,
you got to remember that you can be terminated at any time.

Or you can fight for this greater cause mentality,
It is a dead end road.


----------



## Sneaky768 (Jan 9, 2020)

I been doing this cab shit for 10 years i honestly dont give 2 shits who or what sits behind there, for all i care ill pick up dogs with shit on thier ass for the next customer can sit on it. Im not sitting in that back seat what would i care. I can imagine the colony of bacteria and viruses those back seats have. 😂


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

losiglow said:


> Unfortunately this is true. Any service animal complaint and you're deactivated. Pretty much "no questions asked" policy.


Yep. If you so much as _look_ at the dog the wrong way you'll be permanently deactivated. Same if you even _think_ that the dog may not be a service animal.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


If HE or YOU had joined this forum when he first started driving ... you know, to LEARN, he wouldn't have to learn the hard way that "I don't take dogs" will get you deactivated. Not every time, only till you bump into the wrong pax.
I fear it really IS permanent.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


When your husband said he doesn't take dogs he slit his own throat. He made an "absolute" statement and Uber/ Lyft would have no choice, and you have no recourse.

Had he said he doesn't take non service dogs, he might have been ok.

By saying what he said, he admitted, whether he meant it or not, he will violate a civil right.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


NEWSFLASH #1: *AMAZON IS HIRING. UBER IS NOT*. FOLLOW THE DAMNED MONEY TRAIL.

NEWSFLASH #2: ONLINE SHOPPING HAS EXPONENTIALLY SURGED. TO THE POINT WHERE AMAZON CAN BARELY KEEP UP WITH SAID DEMAND. AND PUBLIC DEMAND WILL CONTINUE GROWING AS LONG AS COVID-19 PANDEMIC KEEPS THE PUBLIC FROM RETURNING TO RETAIL STORES. WHICH IS WHY BESOS IS THE ONLY MAJOR FORTUNE 500 COMPANY THAT'S AGGRESSIVELY HIRING SKILLED AND UNSKILLED EMPLOYEES TO DATE. *SOME AMAZON LOCATIONS ARE SO SHORT OF LABOR, THAT THEY'RE PAYING ANYWHERE FROM $2 TO 200% THE MINIMUM STARTING $15/HR WAGE. THAT ASSUMES YOU DON'T DO SPECIAL SHIFTS LIKE NIGHT SHIFTS WHICH ADD ADDITIONAL INCENTIVE PAY ON THE BASE. AND THAT'S ALL BEFORE ANY OT AKA TIME AND A HALF OF BASE & OTHER ADDITIONAL INCENTIVE/BONUS PAY. SO THAT'S MIN $17/HR+ TO $26/HR+ ASSUMING ALL THE OT YOU CAN HANDLE.*

NEWSFLASH #3: IF YOU WORK FT OR PT AS PERMANENT EMPLOYEE,YOU GET ADDITIONAL BENEFITS FOR FULL HEALTH CARE (AKA MEDICAL, EYE, DENTAL), FLEXIBLE WORK SCHEDULES, AMAZON PAYING 95% OF YOUR TUITION FOR SCHOOL/TRADE TO WORK A SALARIED WHITE COLLAR POSITION (E.G. IT CAREERS LIKE AWS WHICH IS FASTEST GROWING NEXT TO DATABASE ADMIN & IT SECURITY CAREERS WHICH PAY 6 FIGURE SALARIES, HEALTH CAREERS, MECHANICAL ENGINEERING/TECH, HR, ETC ETC.). THAT'S ON TOP OF OTHER BENEFITS SUCH AS AUTOMATIC ENROLLMENT IN A 401K (IF YOU DON'T HAVE ONE), FREE FINANCE PLANNING/COUNSELING FOR RETIREMENT LIKE ROTH IRA, GENEROUS VACATION/SICK LEAVE, STOCK OPTIONS (NOW BEING A GOOD TIME TO BUY GIVEN THE ECONOMIC RECESSION). YOU GET ALL THOSE BENEFITS EVEN AS A PT EMPLOYEE.

AMAZON WILL EVEN TRAIN YOU TO BE AN ENTREPRENEUR. SO YOU CAN LEAVE THE COMPANY AND RUN YOUR OWN WHITE VAN COMPANY_. I.E. BESOS BASICALLY GIVES YOU AN UNLIMITED SUPPLY OF WORK --- WITH ZERO COMPETITION FROM OTHER WHITE VAN COMPANIES_.

NEWSFLASH #4: USE THE MINIMAL SENSE GOD GAVE SHEEP FFS. UBER IS *NOT *THE ONLY MEANS OF MAKING MONEY ON A FT BASIS. ALL IT TAKES IS A 10 MIN ONLINE APP YOU CAN DO FROM THE CONVENIENCE OF YOUR PHONE. IF YOU CAN'T CONCEIVE EMBRACING JOB SECURITY WORKING AS A FT EMPLOYEE FOR A REAL FORTUNE 500 EMPLOYER (WHO WILL RELOCATE YOU FOR FREE ANYWHERE YOU WANT TO WORK ON THE GLOBE PROVIDED AN AMAZON FACILITY EXISTS), THEN TRY OTHER IC OPPORTUNITIES LIKE FLEX OR WORKING FOR AN AMAZON WHITE VAN COMPANY. YOU WOULD BE BACK TO MAKING GOOD MONEY WITHIN A WEEK OR SO.

/rant against OP ridiculous self victimization and myopia of life without Uber>


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Cynergie said:


> /rant against OP ridiculous self victimization and myopia of life without Uber>


NEWSFLASH OP's husband is partially disabled and thus might not be able to do warehousing or delivery.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jon Stoppable said:


> NEWSFLASH OP's husband is partially disabled and thus might not be able to do warehousing or delivery.


Ya know ... if the company is THAT short of people ... I bet they can find some way to utilize him.
Gotta try, ya know?
Gotta ask.

I been told no before, it hurt, but I got over it.
Every man that's ever been laid has been told no ... ya gotta ask or it just won't happen, and if you ask there's a certain percentage that will be a no.
Still gotta do it.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> A pax willing to lie about their dog being a "service dog" will have no issues about lying to Uber about how you wouldn't take their dog.
> 
> *Personally I like dogs and the few I've taken have been good, other than some dog hair that fortunately cleaned up pretty fast.*


Ditto.

I don't mind them riding with their dog. The couple that I had were chicks that texted 1st and asked if it would be ok to bring the dog. And tipped well. If their more comfortable riding with the dog not an issue.

So you have do a little extra cleaning before the next ride. Not a big deal.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Calling bullshit on this post.
> How can a driver drive "for years" according to you and not know the fastest way to get deactivated?


Agreed.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


Other posters have already noted your husband's mistake, and it's a big one; I agree with most of what they've said, and we've seen this story already a million times from other posters. They come in, say they've been deactivated for the same reason, and that they've had no luck whatsoever trying to get reinstated. Most people here are going to tell you that getting reinstated is going to be extremely difficult to do.

The only other angle I can see for you is to turn this on Uber: threaten to sue _them_ for discrimination against a disabled person, i.e., your husband. If you are able to document that your husband is significantly disabled, and that you're going to make a major stink of this and accuse Uber of discriminating against him, maybe they'll back down and give him another chance.

Many lawyers will give you a free consultation to determine if you have a good basis for a suit, and they take such cases on a contingency fee basis, i.e., they only get paid a percentage if and when you recover some money. Uber might be wary enough of having to defend against such a suit that they'd rather give him another chance. It's worth a try: "I am a significantly disabled driver, and I will file an anti-discrimination suit against you if you don't reinstate me".


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

lilird said:


> passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left.


Your husband was in violation.of the applicable provisions of the ADA. The law allows people to have fake service dogs and you must believe them when they tell you that it is a service dog. There is no requirement that the person with the fake service dog provide any documentation or proof that it is a service dog. If the customer says that it is a service dog, you are required to believe him.

You are permitted to ask two questions:

Is that a service animal?/Is that animal required because of a disability?
What task(s) has it been trained to perform?

If Lyft does accept him, he will do well to be aware that not only does Lyft require your compliance, your mere compliance is not sufficient. Lyft requires you to like it when they bring a fake service dog and like it when the fake service dog makes a mess in your car. In fact, he should have a dashboard camera and have it record when he asks the two permitted questions, as Lyft will take the asking of the questions as "not liking it", so he will suffer the consequences. If they are on camera, he can point to the provision of the ADA that permits those questions and Lyft will have to re-instate him without a strike.

The TNCs do not want to be sued over this, so they have a :"less than zero tolerance" policy for it. I am surprised that your husband was not aware of this policy/rule/regulation/law if he has been driving for as long as you state that he has.



Jon Stoppable said:


> He violated the rule of never refuse any dog or any other animal or you get deactivated. Try Lyft and good luck!


This sums up the matter. If they have a dog, assume that it is a fake service dog and just haul it. Carry a Dustbuster® and just Dust Bust after the customer and fake service dog disembark. Be sure to award one star. If it is Lyft, you will not see that customer or fake service dog again. Fake service dogs are an automatic one star.

If he goes to Lyft, he should not tell anyone that he drove Uber. Further, remember, Lyft requires that you like it when the customer brings a fake service dog and like it when the fake service dog makes a mess in your car.



TemptingFate said:


> By the way, service animals don't have to wear vests and handlers don't have to be visibly disabled or carry any documentation.


*Correctamundo!*



Nobo said:


> he actually broke the law , the ONLY 2 questions you are allowed to ask about a service animal is IF it is a service animal and what it was trained for.


Again.............*correctamundo! *If Original Poster's husband has been driving for as long as she has stated, I am surprised that he did not k now this.



IR12 said:


> How can a driver drive "for years" according to you and not know the fastest way to get deactivated?


_yaknow? I gotta' wunner 'bout that meself......................._



NoPool4Me said:


> aren't even allowed to ask for any proof.


Once more, *correctamundo! *Not only is the driver not permitted to ask for proof, the customer is not required to carry or present any. One of the problems with these do-gooder laws is that they go too far to protect the class in need of protection, to the point that they inflict harm on those who must deal with the class in need of protection. The idea is to level the proverbial playing field, not tilt it against one of the players.



iamthenewguy123 said:


> In many states it's illegal to falsely claim a pet is a service animal.


..........and in every one of those states, that is a law that is almost unenforceable.......................



iamthenewguy123 said:


> complete the ride, give them one star, request a cleaning fee,


I used to do that on fake service animals I collected a number of fees ranging from twenty to forty dollars. On Gr*yft*, the one star made sure that I never saw that customer again. Sadly, both F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* now require a receipt in order to collect your clean-up charge.



[email protected] said:


> It's called integrity.


........for which there is no room in this business...............



The Gift of Fish said:


> If you so much as _look_ at the dog the wrong way you'll be permanently deactivated. Same if you even _think_ that the dog may not be a service animal.


On Lyft, your mere compliance is not sufficient. Lyft requires that you like it.



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> It's worth a try: "I am a significantly disabled driver, and I will file an anti-discrimination suit against you if you don't reinstate me".


Original Poster _is_ in California, which is a state friendly to do-gooders and dogooderism. The first step might be for husband to go to the Green Light Centre and try to get re-instated. That way, the Staff of "Experts" can see that he is actually disabled (this assumes, of course, that his disability is obvious). Of course, Uber will rebuff him, but, the "Experts" will have seen him. When the Lawyer sends the Letter of Representation, or, early in the negotiations, it will come out that Original Poster's husband did attempt to "reason" with Uber by showing up at the Green Light Centre. At that point, someone at National will contact the "Experts" and ask what it looked like.

Original Poster might scoff at such histrionics and attempt to evoke sympathy. Despite that, she would do well to comprehend that this is Uber with which we are dealing. They play dirty; she and her husband should play even more dirty.

In the Capital of Your Nation, there would be fifty lawyers fighting to take this case.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Original Poster _is_ in California, which is a state friendly to do-gooders and dogooderism. The first step might be for husband to go to the Green Light Centre and try to get re-instated. That way, the Staff of "Experts" can see that he is actually disabled (this assumes, of course, that his disability is obvious). Of course, Uber will rebuff him, but, the "Experts" will have seen him. When the Lawyer sends the Letter of Representation, or, early in the negotiations, it will come out that Original Poster's husband did attempt to "reason" with Uber by showing up at the Green Light Centre. At that point, someone at National will contact the "Experts" and ask what it looked like.

Original Poster might scoff at such histrionics and attempt to evoke sympathy. Despite that, she would do well to comprehend that this is Uber with which we are dealing. They play dirty; she and her husband should play even more dirty.

In the Capital of Your Nation, there would be fifty lawyers fighting to take this case.
[/QUOTE]

Ordinarily, I would think it's hopeless, but the fact that the driver is disabled may make this a special case.

The best way to do this is to see if a lawyer will take the case and write a letter on their behalf. That might not cost too much; if so much of the OP's income depends on this, a small payment is more than worth it to get reinstated. There's a good chance that Uber will back down under these special circumstances. Reinstating him costs them nothing; defending against a lawsuit will definitely cost them something, even if they win, and they might reasonably worry about the bad publicity that might occur.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Reinstating him costs them nothing; defending against a lawsuit will definitely cost them something, even if they win.


These are the operative words. If anything comes out in a subsequent Compliance Audit or in the discovery process in a lawsuit, it will be on record that Uber did discipline the guy. Thus, Uber can re-instate him without worry. As you so correctly point out, even if you prevail in a lawsuit, you must still spend the money to defend it. Uber would be far better off re-instating him with a strike on his account and a finger wagging at him that he not do it again.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

You're in CA.
File for unemployment.


----------



## Willard18 (Jan 11, 2020)

It's actually against the law to ask anyone if their animal is a service animal. I always take dogs without question.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Willard18 said:


> It's actually against the law to ask anyone if their animal is a service animal. I always take dogs without question.


I don't think it's against the law to simply ask, but if they say "yeah, it is", there ain't nowhere for you to go then: you'd better just take 'em.

Refusing to take them at that point is almost guaranteed to generate a complaint that you discriminated against a disabled rider, and you're out.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

# instakart slammed !> best option today during the virus . i made 327 dollars today 
door dash grub hub lyft deliver pizza . get a real job .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


A UNION WOULD STOP REWARDING OF LYING PAX !


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> # instakart slammed !> best option today during the virus . i made 327 dollars today
> door dash grub hub lyft deliver pizza . get a real job .


If you read the OP carefully, you'll see that he would have difficulty doing that kind of work.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> Most people on these forums are just happy to hear someones deactivated. You have to fight fire with fire. Lie, Cheat, steal, ruin the life of the person who is trying to ruin yours. If it was me, I'd go to the police and press charges. I'd make up the wildest story you could imagine. I'd get that passenger so scared they'd be calling Uber themselves saying it wasn't true. I had 1 passenger try me and it didn't go well for him. His account was deactivated that same night. Also don't pay any mind to the "customer service" reps overseas. They are a glorified messenger service who can't help you at all. You need to get the right people to listen to your case at Uber. Start with [email protected], write messages on Ubers Twitter, Uber, Instagram accounts. You need to get heard by the right people.


An Uber Driver waiting for Deactivation
Is like an Italian
Waiting for Covid-19

We BOTH know its coming !


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

Willard18 said:


> It's actually against the law to ask anyone if their animal is a service animal. I always take dogs without question.


Both Uber and Lyft inform drivers they may ask two questions.

1. Is the animal required because of a disability?

2. What work or task has the animal been trained to perform?

However, drivers are also informed to always say "Yes."

I've received dozens of e-mails and in-app notifications regarding service animals in my one year and eight months of driving.

In 6000 rides, I have never had a service animal.

It astounds me that any driver other than a brand new one does not know the service animal policy..


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yep. If you so much as _look_ at the dog the wrong way you'll be permanently deactivated. Same if you even _think_ that the dog may not be a service animal.


You lookin at me?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> You lookin at me?
> View attachment 436377


My dog stares at me a lot and it's creepy. I'm like ***** don't kill my vibe I can feel your energy from two planets away I got my drink I got my music I would share it but today I'm yelling ***** don't kill my vibe.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

did he file for sos ?


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> An Uber Driver waiting for Deactivation
> Is like an Italian
> Waiting for Covid-19
> 
> We BOTH know its coming !


I gadda take offence ta that.

Got an offer here you can't refuse.

Vinnie's mixing some fresh cement.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Jon Stoppable said:


> NEWSFLASH OP's husband is partially disabled and thus might not be able to do warehousing or delivery.


NEWSFLASH: Amazon has always bent over backwards accommodating its employees with disabilities. Contrary to popular opinion, not all hourly (and especially salaried jobs positions like IT and HR which involve sitting a good percentage of a work shift) require strenuous physical activity (e.g. activities that require use of legs and at least one upper extremity aka an arm). Amazon has also accomodated mild disabilities ranging from epilepsy to mild mental disability.

If none of these statuses apply to the OP's hubby (ie they have a significant cognitive disability) then HTH were they even being allowed to drive for Uber in the first place??? -o:

ps: If his health/medical condition requires extensive sitting for long periods of time, then consider switching over to being a legitimate cab driver. Or Muni/private carpool driver. Or even truck driving non flatbed cargo like reefers, dry goods etc etc.


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

lilird said:


> He signed up for Lyft and there a wait list.


That's new. I wonder if Uber is now instituting a wait list. It would be nice if they put SOME sort of roadblock in there to limit the amount of new drivers.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> If his health/medical condition requires extensive sitting for long periods of time, then consider switching over to being a legitimate cab driver. Or Muni/private carpool driver. Or even truck driving non flatbed cargo like reefers, dry goods etc etc.


Or forklift operator. I have no experience with it, but how much time and money could it possibly take to get certified in that? That's assuming you can find a training facility that's still open and running, though


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

BillC said:


> That's new. I wonder if Uber is now instituting a wait list. It would be nice if they put SOME sort of roadblock in there to limit the amount of new drivers.


Lyft announced this publicly last Friday...









...I guess in response to my tweet from last Wednesday.









You're welcome!


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> It's obvious the pax was lying, since someone with a real service dog would have said "my service dog does not need a vest" they wouldn't have said "I forgot it inside". But, it really doesn't matter if it was or wasn't. He can try calling Uber, but I doubt he'll get very far with "support" and the Greenlight Hubs are closed.
> 
> Can he sign up for UberEATS? I'm not sure if being deactivated from rideshare for that reason deactivates you from UberEATS as well. Or sign up for one of the other for delivery services. You said he's an incomplete paraplegic. That may make it difficult to do deliveries (I'm not sure what his limitations are exactly), but they may allow an accommodation for you to assist (while he drives).
> 
> You didn't mention if you work. Can YOU sign up to drive Uber, if you aren't already/there isn't a waitlist? It would still take time for background checks, etc.


He can't do Uber eats. He'd have to pick up from Chinese restaurants and if he refuses to take the house special (yep), he will be deactivated.

Doesn't matter if the house special is or is not the service house special. Immediate deactivation!


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

lilird said:


> I was looking for help but I guess this was a mistake.


Well what kind of help were you expecting? Read other threads.. uber ban is perma ban.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Uber drivers don't really get to have rules or standards, unfortunately. It's very much a beggars-can't-be-choosers situation, especially if you depend on this to pay the bills.

To drive rideshare a long time, you have to be prepared to accept just about anything, short of a situation that compromises your personal safety.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Willard18 said:


> It's actually against the law to ask anyone if their animal is a service animal. I always take dogs without question.





JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I don't think it's against the law to simply ask, but if they say "yeah, it is", there ain't nowhere for you to go then: you'd better just take 'em.
> Refusing to take them at that point is almost guaranteed to generate a complaint that you discriminated against a disabled rider, and you're out.


The law allows two questions:

1. Is that animal required because of an illness/disability? Often, you can get away with simply asking "Is that a service animal?"
2. What tasks has it been trained to perform?

As @JohnnyBravo836 correctly points out, once they say that it is a service animal, you are stuck with it. The law does not require that the owner/handler of the alleged service animal provide any proof that it is a legitimate service animal. You might get away with denying transport absent satisfactory answers to question Two, but, you might not. You might escape any legal consequences, but, Uber/Lyft still could de-activate. For that reason, it is best that you haul the passenger and animal if the customer answers Question One in the affirmative. It is not fair, but, break a leg trying to get it changed.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Schmanthony said:


> Or forklift operator. I have no experience with it, but how much time and money could it possibly take to get certified in that? That's assuming you can find a training facility that's still open and running, though


If working for Amazon, your job facility would train you to use that for free. Along with several other dock/warehouse power equipment (reach trucks, tugs etc etc) if your work details and/or labor share to other depts required it. So now is the best time to get said cross training due to the immense labor shortages. And these are free OJIT skill sets from a Fortune 500 company which you can use on your resume for job apps to Walmart, FedEx, construction etc. But unsure why one would consider making such a lateral move when the opportunity to move horizontally and vertically are significantly more superior in Amazon (with it's global employer footprint)


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


Not to make light of the loss of income; but, there isn't much business for Uber or Lyft in the last 3 weeks? I hear ridership is down like 70%, so probably the loss of income is minimal or inconsequential at this point?


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> And car registration. And driver's license. And Social Security number.


and picture (face recognition technology)


----------



## Sampson10 (Jun 14, 2019)

What a sad state of affairs in our country that someone can lose their livelihood over a ******bag that cannot leave the house without their doggy. None of the boys getting off the boats at Normandy got to take along their teddy bears or doggies but in today's world some people cannot go to Starbucks without a dumb dog. Sad state of affairs, I tell ya.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


Uber warned us all. If you don't take the dog you'll be deactivated.


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

IR12 said:


> How can a driver drive "for years" according to you and not know the fastest way to get deactivated?





Illini said:


> If he's been a driver for years, he would know not to turn down dogs. Both Uber and Lyft constantly send out communications on this.


Apparently not often enough...


----------



## temdriver (Dec 14, 2016)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


He can go to Uber office and talk in person maybe it works in addition he can apply for Lyft, but what I like to say is about pet policy of ridesharing companies, they look to point only from side of the company, I have to accept pets and I have always did it, but I am really scared of big dogs, when a dog bigger than me is sitting in the back seat I am scared and distracted and it is the rules of TLC which says don't drive distracted !!! If I reject I will be deactivated ! This is the point which ridesharing companies don't care it and isn't fare at all.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


It is a sad story, however, that is UBER policy and they are not flexible. Big question (late now) is WHY he refuse to take the dog?????? I suggest he tries Lyft. In any case, nowdays, both platforms are extremely low because of the coronavirus situation.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

I believe Uber made us sign and read the service animal policy atleast two times. I think the husband got deactivated for another reason and knew this was a believable reason. 🧐


----------



## MrPincushion (Nov 2, 2015)

With respect: anyone who’s been driving for years has picked up animals in past, or declined and been deactivated. That’s all there is. This is why people here are skeptical of your story. 

It’s a key topic, not just for Uber, but anywhere public. Why do people bring dogs to Home Depot? It’s f*****g idiotic. But it’s allowed. Like it or not, this is reality, so it’s hard to empathize with someone who claims ignorance. I wish you all the best and better to come.


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


Sorry to hear that you didn't realize. But refusing a service animal is one of the biggest no nos in rideshare, and not something to be messed with.

I would suggest a.) Contact Uber and plead you didn't know, and will not do it again if they reactivate. b.) Try Lyft and any other driving apps that might be available in your area. I would also suggest food delivery apps, but I'm guessing that wouldn't be relevant based on what you said.

All the best.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

temdriver said:


> I am really scared of big dogs, when a dog bigger than me is sitting in the back seat I am scared and distracted and it is the rules of TLC which says don't drive distracted !!! If I reject I will be deactivated !


Observes big dog, on approach to the pickup.
Keeps going; Drives around the block . . 
Texts pax: "_Where are u?_"
(does not reply to any pax texts or calls).
Shuffles! _"Rider not here" _reason_._
Drives away, and turns app off for 5 minutes.
RESOLVED!

For the record, I'm a dog lover and dog owner, but, if
I ever did not want to take a dog, that's a plan I would
probably implement, because I used it once in another 
(non-dog) situation.


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

Yes this is to bad for you I am so sorry they fired you. Had we not had so many people fighting for dogs to get in cars rather than the well being for every person instead you would still have a job


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Ping.Me.More said:


> Observes big dog, on approach to the pickup.
> Keeps going; Drives around the block . .
> Texts pax: "_Where are u?_"
> (does not reply to any pax texts or calls).
> ...


You realize you don't actually have to stop and speak to the pax in order for him to file a service dog complaint. Especially true if he sees you drive by.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Ping.Me.More said:


> Observes big dog, on approach to the pickup.
> Keeps going; Drives around the block . .
> Texts pax: "_Where are u?_"
> (does not reply to any pax texts or calls).
> ...


^^^^^^^^\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


Coachman said:


> you don't actually have to stop and speak to the pax in order for him to file a service dog complaint. Especially true if he sees you drive by.


I have read more than one "De-activated, so unfair" topic where the driver did not see the customer, or so he stated. Despite that, the customer allegedly filed a complaint that the driver drove by him once he saw that he had an animal, was a minority or had a disability. To read what these posters stated, Uber/Lyft believed the complainant and de-activated the driver no questions asked.

You might get away with what ]@Ping.Me.More posted, but, you might not.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


--------------------------
Apply to Lyft and in the future -- take the dog. 
Nothing can be done -- it is a law and Uber and Lyft have made it very clear that a driver has no choice. It is not up for discussion.
FYI -- Poodles do not shed and are great dogs. Service dogs do not have to wear notification nor I.D.'s. Bite the bullet and take the dogs. Your husband is making problems for himself when it is not necessary. He will not get enough to worry about. I have had - maybe - 20 dogs in 7,200+ trips. See what I mean -- not worth worrying about.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

why not just let the goddamn dog in the car for a few minutes ugh


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house.


 Not all disabilities are visible. Service vests are not required for service dogs.



> My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


Try Lyft. Try signing up as a taxi driver at a regular taxi company. And then thereafter, accept every animal. Doesn't matter if it is a pet or not because as soon as you deny it, it magically becomes a service animal in any official complaint.

Unfortunately, denying a service dog is the most serious offense a rideshare driver can commit. It is worse than a DUI complaint. It takes 3 DUI complaints to deactivate a driver, but only 1 "He didn't take my dog" complaint.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Refusing a dog is like sexually assaulting an entire village. Its in the unwritten rulebook of reprehensible crime. Next time make sure you order a copy of the unwritten rulebook.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> In many states it's illegal to falsely claim a pet is a service animal. I haven't had it happen to me yet amazingly, but my plan for when it does happen is to complete the ride, give them one star, request a cleaning fee, and then call the local police and demand to press charges on the rider. This is another reason dashcams are so vital.


It is the prosecutor's choice whether or not to press charges. You can often stop them from pressing charges when they want to by refusing to be the key witness they need, but it is much more difficult to convince them to press charges when they don't want to. My guess is that the police would laugh at you. They don't have time to deal with a case like that.

Someone trying to pass a fake service dog through a TSA checkpoint, into a post office, or some other government building? Someone in the government might care. But the police don't care about Uber drivers.

Police weren't interested in investigating when I called them after someone threw a big rock through my windshield, big enough to need two hands to throw. Cost me $200 to replace the windshield, and probably could have killed me if it hit at a slightly different angle.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

OP look at the bright side, things are going downhill and noone is making much money right now doing this.

I recommend you sign up with doordash. You will probably net more per hour there anyway.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

So I personally have never cared if a dog was a service animal or not... Because I just don't care. I like dogs. Unless they're covered from head to toe in mud or something why wouldn't I let them in? But a couple times I've had pax that said "It's a service dog!" immediately, and I go "I don't care, I'm fine with dogs." But then they continue, clumsily, and obviously lying, to tell me it's a service dog... It's funny, because they can't even lie well. I guess they thought I was trying to lure them into a trap to admit it wasn't or something... But I just don't care.

I don't understand why ANY driver cares. What's the big deal? IMO any driver that doesn't have leather or leather/vinyl seat covers is insane in the first place. Add in full coverage floor mats... So if you're properly setup, what's a dog going to do? Nothin'. So just take all dogs! It's stupid to turn down a paying ride because somebody has a cute dog anyway. I don't get some people...

Also, sorry for your husband. Complain in person if ya can, the fact that he's disabled might help him if he's face to face with somebody... Other than that do Lyft, or there are online things that people can do too. Good luck!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

lilird said:


> .....My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled *and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.*


Will you elaborate on what this means? What does "incomplete paraplegic" mean? i.e. what are the physical/cognitive limitations? TBH I'm having difficulty understanding how this disability got a pass from Uber. Particularly considering their fanatical obsession with pax safety wherever potential driver liabilities are concerned.

Also did your husband have any visual indicators in his vehicle to alert pax (e.g. a handicap parking permit etc)?


----------



## Still Standing (Nov 2, 2017)

I wish you all the luck in the world ..the person who complained must be satisfied with herself ... make a lot of noise ..go on twitter and tweet to the disabled organisations ...no one deserves to lose their means of income for asking for proof .
The dog could have gone crazy in the car , some dogs do.. it could have attacked your Husband whilst he was driving .. that is why he wanted proof that the poodle was actually a service dog.
I love dogs , but any dog can turn and attack a human if it is stressed .
Your husband is worthy of keeping his income ... contact disabled advocates .
This stinks.


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

It’s not the end of the world.

Other gig jobs:

Lyft
Postmates
Doordash
Instacart
Shipt
TaskRabbit
Handy
Bellhops
Jyve 

I’m currently making $120 a day with Instacart and only putting 20 miles on.

Good luck.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Other posters have already noted your husband's mistake, and it's a big one; I agree with most of what they've said, and we've seen this story already a million times from other posters. They come in, say they've been deactivated for the same reason, and that they've had no luck whatsoever trying to get reinstated. Most people here are going to tell you that getting reinstated is going to be extremely difficult to do.
> 
> The only other angle I can see for you is to turn this on Uber: threaten to sue _them_ for discrimination against a disabled person, i.e., your husband. If you are able to document that your husband is significantly disabled, and that you're going to make a major stink of this and accuse Uber of discriminating against him, maybe they'll back down and give him another chance.
> 
> Many lawyers will give you a free consultation to determine if you have a good basis for a suit, and they take such cases on a contingency fee basis, i.e., they only get paid a percentage if and when you recover some money. Uber might be wary enough of having to defend against such a suit that they'd rather give him another chance. It's worth a try: "I am a significantly disabled driver, and I will file an anti-discrimination suit against you if you don't reinstate me".


Although I agree that there is a possibility, but two problems the OP's husband has:

1. Even the disabled are not allowed to discriminate.

2. He stated a discriminatory policy when he made the absolute statement "I don't take dogs"

He needs to just move on from this


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


I'm sorry this happened but you've been a member of UP for almost three years. This topic has been thoroughly addressed here many times.

P.S. This could be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


Centrelink in Australia, or your local government assistance office.
Next time, see dog keep driving cancel for "safety" never stop and talk.
Get 9mm Glock on black market, go to pax house, and do what needs to be done.
It will be man against man soon anyways with the way things are going, might as well get in early.



Cabledawg said:


> It is your husband's fault. Once they confirm it is a service animal, you gotta take it. I put down an oversized towel and ask the owner to put the dog on it.


I see dog, keep driving and cancel.



BigRedDriver said:


> Although I agree that there is a possibility, but two problems the OP's husband has:
> 
> 1. Even the disabled are not allowed to discriminate.
> 
> ...


He actually made a newbie mistake - stopping and talking to paxhole. If you don't like the look of them, their mannerisms, what they have on them, or what they're doing, keep driving and "safety" cancel. Too easy. I've done dozens and dozens of cancels when paxhole smoking, looks dirty, young males acting up, have dogs, look like losers, look scary, drunk, wobbling, whatever. Never talk to paxholes. Cancel and move on to next ping. Not hard people. Don't be pushovers.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> But I want to caution anyone with judging whether or not someone else is "disabled". You often won't know this for sure and can't tell what kind of disability someone does or does not have. It is folly to even guess at it, under most circumstances. Do not guess.


When I see a 30 year old jump out of her car, run across the street into the building, I am guessing the handicap placard isn't needed.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

When you know the pax is lying about the dog being a service animal, just shut up, give them the ride and go offline after you drop them off.... so that you can get the clearing fee.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm.................

Original Poster makes several posts; last post on Page Two at 1629, Monday, 23 March. 
Original Poster last seen seven minutes after making last post.
This is not an unfamiliar pattern.

..........further............

Original Poster joined 31 May, 2017
Original Poster put up two posts to a topic on the insurance boards on that date, one the next day, then poofed.
Original Poster re-appears slightly less than three years after the preceding, puts up five posts, then poofs.












KK2929 said:


> --------------------------
> Nothing can be done -- it is a law and Uber and Lyft have made it very clear that a driver has no choice. It is not up for discussion.


^^^^^^^^This^^^^^^^^

If there is a next time, if say anything you must, ask only the two questions permitted. Expect that the answer to Permitted Question Number One is going to be "yes".



KK2929 said:


> FYI -- Poodles do not shed and are great dogs.


My mother raised black standard poodles; oh yes they DO shed. Despite that, they are, in fact, GREAT dogs. My mother's Grande Dame was the best dog that anyone ever could have wanted. She was also the smartest dog that I ever have seen. According to the experts, they are the second smartest dog; only the Border Collie is supposed to be smarter.

One of the problems with a standard poodle, though, is that it is extremely difficult to train one to disobey; thus they can not serve as guide dogs for the blind



Trafficat said:


> as soon as you deny it, it magically becomes a service animal in any official complaint.


Most of the time, as soon as you balk at the animal's presence, it magically becomes a "service" animal. There is, however, that group of people who get a curious cheap thrill out of being an [rectal aperture]. You balk at the dog. They do not push it; they do not even tell you that it is a "service animal".. You get a de-activation e-Mail the next day, or, if driving a cab, get a letter in the mail fourteen days later instructing you to report to the Hack Office with trip sheets and your hack licence.

This is why you ask the permitted question or say nothing at all and just haul the thing. All would do well to be aware that currently, the only approved service animals are dogs and one particular breed of a very small pony. There is an exemption if the animal will not fit. Thus, if you are driving a Ford Focus, you will have to haul the dogs, but, you might get away with not hauling the pony. If you are driving a mini-van, you might have to haul the pony. In addition, these people with "service" rattlesnakes and "service" raccoons are fakes and you do not have to haul the raccoon or rattlesnake.



Ballard_Driver said:


> any driver that doesn't have leather or leather/vinyl seat covers is insane in the first place. Add in full coverage floor mats... So if you're properly setup, what's a dog going to do? Nothin'.


Perhaps there is a shop in that "Other Washington" that will cover your seats and floors for 1979 prices, but, in this Washington, _thar' ain't none such ann-ee-mull like that. _Ask me how I know this.



Still Standing said:


> ..no one deserves to lose their means of income for asking for proof


The law specifically states .that the owner/handler is not required to provide any proof that the dog is a legitimate service animal. I do not like that, either, but, that does not change the law. I had better hope that Lyft can not identify me, or, it will de-activate me for not liking it. In addition to compliance with the law, Lyft requires you to like it. It also requires you to like it when the fake service dog makes a mess in your car



Still Standing said:


> The dog could have gone crazy in the car , some dogs do.. it could have attacked your Husband whilst he was driving ..


The only allowance that the law makes for this is if the owner/handler obviously does not keep the animal under control. There must be actual occurrences to support such a contention, though.



Still Standing said:


> that is why he wanted proof that the poodle was actually a service dog


Original Poster does not mention what kind of poodle it was. Standard poodles rarely attack. They attack only if they feel that their owner, their puppies or they themselves are threatened. Yes, they are as territorial as any other dogs, but, mostly they make noise when you tread on their territory. In that case, if they perceive that the owner wants you on their territory, they might growl, but, they almost never attack.

Toys and miniatures, however, due to long inbreeding, are extremely nasty dogs. Fortunately, they are small enough that if one does attack, a swift kick or backhand will deal with it. Despite their small size, toys and miniatures are ungainly creatures.



Still Standing said:


> ... contact disabled advocates .


This might help, but, do keep in mind, the "disabled advocates" also advocate for users of service animals.



ghrdrd said:


> Next time, see dog keep driving cancel for "safety" never stop and talk.
> see dog, keep driving and cancel.
> keep driving and "safety" cancel. Too easy. I've done dozens and dozens of cancels when paxhole smoking, looks dirty, young males acting up, have dogs, look like losers, look scary, whatever.


I do not know how Uber/Lyft/Didi (which we do not have in the U.S. of A.) react to these incidents in Australia, but, if it happens in 
the U.S. of A., they have de-activated drivers who drive past something that they do not like and cancel. It has not happened every time, but, it has happened more than once. In the U.S. of A., they will send in the following types of complaints:

He drove past me and did not stop because I am________________________(insert appropriate minority ethnic group here).
He drove past me and did not stop because I had a service animal.
He drove past me and did not stop because I have a beard and was wearing a frilly dress.
He drove past me and did not stop because I had children.

The list continues. Some drivers have posted that Uber/Lyft de-activated them no questions asked for any of the above, some have reported that they got waitlisted for an extended period of time then were warned not to do it again. You mi ght get away with this one hundred and fifty times, but, the first time that you do not, you are on YouPeaDotNet posting a topic on the Complaints Boards, your Local Boards, or, on occasion, the Quit Boards: :"De-activated; So Unfair".



ghrdrd said:


> Get 9mm Glock on black market


In most jurisdictions in the U.S. of A., the Second Amendment to our Constitution still extends the protections to the citizenry that its authors intended. Thus, there is no need to go to the black market. You can buy one legitimately, there.

The courts have told more and more jurisdictions that have tried to take away those protections that they can not do that. Despite that, there are still some jurisdictions where they have Gun "Control" For Decent People But Not For Criminals. If you live in one such jurisdiction, you can always drive to a jurisdiction that will sell you one and get it there. There are some jurisdictions that will not sell firearms to non-residents, but, some will.



UberHammer said:


> just shut up, give them the ride and go offline after you drop them off.... so that you can get the clearing fee.


In the past, I have received a twenty to forty dollar clean up charge from both F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* when a fake service dog shed. Sadly, both now require receipts in order to collect the clean up charge.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm.................
> 
> Original Poster makes several posts; last post on Page Two at 1629, Monday, 23 March.
> Original Poster last seen seven minutes after making last post.
> ...


Just go buy some cleaning supplies from Walmart, send in the receipts and get your money. I think people should pay if they get dog hair in your car.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is why you ask the permitted question or say nothing at all and just haul the thing. All would do well to be aware that currently, the only approved service animals are dogs and one particular breed of a very small pony. There is an exemption if the animal will not fit. Thus, if you are driving a Ford Focus, you will have to haul the dogs, but, you might get away with not hauling the pony. If you are driving a mini-van, you might have to haul the pony. In addition, these people with "service" rattlesnakes and "service" raccoons are fakes and you do not have to haul the raccoon or rattlesnake.


Probably with Taxi. With Uber, if you don't let the pony in your Ford Focus, or balk at the Service rattlesnake, I don't have much faith in the automated Uber bots not engaging the automatic deactivation.

After getting a complaint from a rider, their support autobots probably get code like this:

if(driver.hasServiceAnimalComplaint OR (driver.intoxicationComplaints>2) ){
permanentlyDeactivate(driver);
}
else {
sendCommunityGuidelines(driver);
}


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Ssgcraig said:


> When I see a 30 year old jump out of her car, run across the street into the building, I am guessing the handicap placard isn't needed.


You could very likely be guessing wrong.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Demon said:


> You could very likely be guessing wrong.


No, there is no guessing. Running across a parking lot after you park in a handicap spot should result in being tackled.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ghrdrd said:


> Get 9mm Glock on black market, go to pax house, and do what needs to be done.


How easy is it for you to get a handgun on the black market?
How easy is it for you to get a handgun legally?

Just curious.
The commies are trying to take our guns away too - they were successful in your country.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

ghrdrd said:


> Get *9mm Glock *on *black market*, go to pax house, and *do what needs to be done*.
> It will be *man against man* soon anyways with the way things are going, *might as well get in early*.


So when I talk about LARPing and guns, this is exactly what I mean.

Are you talking about executing dogs or humans, by the way? Is this something you've done before?


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> It is the prosecutor's choice whether or not to press charges. You can often stop them from pressing charges when they want to by refusing to be the key witness they need, but it is much more difficult to convince them to press charges when they don't want to. My guess is that the police would laugh at you. They don't have time to deal with a case like that.
> 
> Someone trying to pass a fake service dog through a TSA checkpoint, into a post office, or some other government building? Someone in the government might care. But the police don't care about Uber drivers.
> 
> Police weren't interested in investigating when I called them after someone threw a big rock through my windshield, big enough to need two hands to throw. Cost me $200 to replace the windshield, and probably could have killed me if it hit at a slightly different angle.


dw i've had police found my car that was stolen on 2 occasions and one of them with the person that stole it in the vehicle still the other one was trashed completely and left in a shopping center but i did love that car 1998 Saab. Anyways the guy was given a warning and off he went since it he didn't attempt to run. SGT at the station didn't want to do the paperwork even though I told the grunt i wanted to press charges he said not important enough mate. we got better things to do come pick ur car up we'll standby with the key for you.

Usually cops will only do something if u piss them off but i was glad both time the result was relatively positive and the 2nd vehicle wasn't trashed too bad.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Ssgcraig said:


> No, there is no guessing. Running across a parking lot after you park in a handicap spot should result in being tackled.


Was there a handicapped sticker/placard displayed?


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

Ant with ten lives. said:


> Try creating another account with uber after 30 days, but use another email address and phone number.


The cell phone and car will still be the same, so that simply won't work.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

lilird said:


> I was looking for help but I guess this was a mistake.


many states are/have put in place laws protecting against fake service animals. IF your state is one of them it should be easier, sorta. You will need to file a police report in order to force uber to release the passenger information. Then take the passenger to small claims court. Lost income, defamation of character(per false accusation) and fines for presenting a false service animal. STILL may not get reactivated, but at least that person wont get away scott free and keep doing it to other drivers. https://www.propertyware.com/blog/states-fake-service-dog-laws/


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


Picked the wrong time to make a stand. I feel bad for you. Maybe try instacart.


----------



## NISSA4152 (Apr 23, 2019)

lilird said:


> I was looking for help but I guess this was a mistake.


It wasn't a mistake to post sometimes people have good advice sometimes people just make comments but I think that you just have to read through a lot of it to get what you want out of it. And with that being said yes Uber and Lyft are both very stringent on the animal policy not because they care but because they don't want to get sued lol but my advice to you would be have him email Uber and deny deny just at as if you are so affronted that they would even accuse you of being anything lest then a superior driver at all times. But do it in a nice way sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't but if you don't try you're never going to know. And I've only been driving for 5 years but that is one thing that Uber and Lyft both take very seriously so you got another chance I would take every service animal you come across. Otherwise don't drive


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Demon said:


> Was there a handicapped sticker/placard displayed?


Someone is missing the point.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Is this her husband?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241555854446518272


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Working4peanuts said:


> Is this her husband?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241555854446518272


This is an old video, it comes from a training site called, "how to be a Democrat in America."


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

A partially disabled man getting deactivated over an ADA complaint. The irony is not lost here. However, Uber sends these reminder emails about service animals every 3 or so months, at least to me. You also joined this forum but never returned for three years until he was deactivated. There is literally a treasure trove of information here and almost every conceivable topic had been done multiple times over the years, yet people refuse to take advantage of it. It's mind boggling.

He can beg for his job back but honestly, it's over. Does your husband at least get disability for his injury? Like does he truly need to be doing this to begin with?

Your best bet is to sign up for Uber yourself but when you go to take the picture, have your husband put on a wig and take it as himself. Use a similar trick when you upload the license. When any paxhole asks him about his female name, he can tell them he identifies female and prefers the pronoun "she". The bonus is anyone complaining enough and he can get _them_ deactivated for discrimination. Just tell "her" to take dogs henceforth.


Cynergie said:


> Will you elaborate on what this means? What does "incomplete paraplegic" mean? i.e. what are the physical/cognitive limitations? TBH I'm having difficulty understanding how this disability got a pass from Uber. Particularly considering their fanatical obsession with pax safety wherever potential driver liabilities are concerned


If I understand her correctly, it is probably an incomplete spinal cord injury, which means her husband still has feeling in his legs to some degree or localized feelings. There may be even some side effects like with the bladder or sexual or something as well. It all depends on the severity of his injury.

I don't think Uber or Lyft cares as much and likely doesn't want to be on the wrong end of discrimination themselves. As long as you have a valid license to drive, there is little else typically required though YMMV of course.


----------



## Gigaddict (Sep 19, 2018)

Jon Stoppable said:


> He violated the rule of never refuse any dog or any other animal or you get deactivated. Try Lyft and good luck!


I can feel your pain. But a driver this experienced should have picked up the rider when the rider just said it's a service dog. No questions. What he must do is explain the error in judgement to Uber and pray. It's unfortunate!!



Illini said:


> If he's been a driver for years, he would know not to turn down dogs. Both Uber and Lyft constantly send out communications on this.
> You shouldn't be asking us what can be done; you should be asking this question to Uber. We don't have the power to reactivate him.


I'm beginning to doubt this story. I posted earlier but think it's not a true story given the the stated experience of the alleged driver. NO DRIVER THIS EXPERIENCED, WILL DO WHAT SHE PROFESSED TO HAVE HAPPENED. I DOUBT IT HAPPENED AS STATED.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

IR12 said:


> Calling bullshit on this post.
> How can a driver drive "for years" according to you and not know the fastest way to get deactivated?


There is no statue of limitation on stupidity (or in the case, if you want to be technical, ignorance...)


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


you have to take dogs. 
you MUST take dogs. 
YOU *MUST* TAKE DOGS.

i don't think I can say it any louder.

it doesn't matter if your husband thinks (or knows for sure) that it's not a service dog...

ITS WHAT THE PASSENGER SAYS.

they have us by the balls on this.
if the passenger says "refused to take my service dog" - the driver is DONE. GONE.

you just gotta play it safe and take the dog.
how often does it happen? maybe twice a year? TAKE THE DOG.

keep a large towel in the car at all times, so you can lay it down and have the dog lay on it.

i hope your husband can defend himself on this. good luck.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Seek legal counsel. You may or may not be able to gather evidence that this was or was not actually a service or emotional pet, etc. This may or may not be grounds for a wrongful termination suite, you may or may not also have recourse from the passenger as well for their complaint. Again, a competent employment attorney should be able to advise you. Get a few opinions/consultations if need be.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ardery said:


> you have to take dogs.
> you MUST take dogs.
> YOU *MUST* TAKE DOGS.
> 
> ...


Right. *TAKE THE DOG.*


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> When I see a 30 year old jump out of her car, run across the street into the building, I am guessing the handicap placard isn't needed.


Maybe her disability is an overactive bladder. She needs the close parking spot to make it inside in time.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Illini said:


> If he's been a driver for years, he would know not to turn down dogs. Both Uber and Lyft constantly send out communications on this.
> You shouldn't be asking us what can be done; you should be asking this question to Uber. We don't have the power to reactivate him.


Uber drivers may decline rider requests if they fail to comply with the Uber pet policy rules.


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

Uber should have to get the documents for a service animals before they can ride with the platform. So if they take a dog, its already known that its official. Then if they take a dog and it's not a service animal, you get a 150 cleaning fee.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Unleaded said:


> Uber drivers may decline rider requests if they fail to comply with the Uber pet policy rules.


How do you know if they're complying??
Take all dogs -- RESOLVED.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

lilird said:


> I was looking for help but I guess this was a mistake.


The best advice and takeaway here is to not rely on the TNC gig to pay your bills. Legit service animals are not required to wear a vest and aren't necessarily attached to someone who appears disabled. For example, a perfectly normal healthy person could have an unvested service animal who alerts the owner to seizures. Good luck and consider it a blessing in disguise as he can now go out and get a real job that pays real wages and real benefits where he will have real protections also. #UberOFF.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Jamie Vegas said:


> Uber should have to get the documents for a service animals before they can ride with the platform. So if they take a dog, its already known that its official. Then if they take a dog and it's not a service animal, you get a 150 cleaning fee.


It's against the law to require/ask for any documentation from a service dog owner. Only a judge can do that.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


He should have known the dangers of declining anyone who purports that their dog is a service dog. Ask Uber if he can do UberEats. Anyway, UberX has gone down some 75% recently due to the virus. Just to play it safe, I accept all dogs, and big ones go in the back hatchback area.



Illini said:


> It's against the law to require/ask for any documentation from a service dog owner. Only a judge can do that.


I believe it is legal to ask what service the dog performs which the disabled person is unable to do himself. Whether or not one can ask to see if the dog actually does it, is another matter. Still, when you refuse a 'service dog', you are asking for trouble, noting that their is no official certification for service dogs, no way to prove it.



lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


If you are certain the dog is not a service dog, then sue the person and they can determine in court if it is a service dog. The odds are that it is not a service dog. Most who claim their dog is a service dog are fakes, dogs are grads of paper cert mills, two weeks training, etc ( real service dog training takes a lot longer than a couple of weeks ) . I know something about this because my brother is disabled and his service dog was trained for over a year (not sure how long, but it's a lot longer than a couple of weeks ) by the police ( they give away 2 service dogs per year, and my brother was a recipient ).


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Ardery said:


> you have to take dogs.
> you MUST take dogs.
> YOU *MUST* TAKE DOGS.
> 
> ...


but must I take the dog?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> but must I take the dog?


Hes trying to say its optional.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Hes trying to say its optional.


That was my conclusion, I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Take dog.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Take dog.
> 
> View attachment 437328


buy why?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Unleaded said:


> Uber drivers may decline rider requests if they fail to comply with the Uber pet policy rules.


And, Uber may deactivate you permanently.

A double risk ...


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Take dog.
> 
> View attachment 437328


Only if he drives


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Ssgcraig said:


> Someone is missing the point.


So that's a yes.


----------



## WhoYouHereFor? (Jan 13, 2020)

Should've never interacted if he didnt want the dog in the car. I've kept driving on at least 4 people cause they had a huge freaking dog with them just waiting for me. I act dumb and keep it pushing while simultaneously cancelling ride and turning app off. uber complained once and I told them my phone had died that's why it cancelled. Had 0 problems


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> If I understand her correctly, it is probably an incomplete spinal cord injury, which means her husband still has feeling in his legs to some degree or localized feelings. There may be even some side effects like with the bladder or sexual or something as well. It all depends on the severity of his injury.
> 
> I don't think Uber or Lyft cares as much and likely doesn't want to be on the wrong end of discrimination themselves. As long as you have a valid license to drive, there is little else typically required though YMMV of course.


-o: -o:-o:-o:

Forgive me. I simply couldn't resist. Recall this most infamous and ultimate nightmare Uber ride:

http://www.cnn.com/videos/cnnmoney/...rizona-pedestrian-dead-cnnmoney-orig.cnnmoney
And this was with a SELF DRIVING AKA ROBOT VEHICLE. With a distracted person behind the wheel who was not a partial paraplegic. And so would've had sufficient reaction time to avoid manslaughter of said jaywalking ped, had they not been committing gross negligence behind the wheel. The issue of pax safety would've always been paramount risk regardless of how minor the disability was. Because of obvious operational things like how this medical condition affect an individual's reaction time and braking distance.

Once again, HTH did this driver ever make it past Uber's background and DMV checks in the first place?? Surely their disability condition would have been made plain in the case of validating the latter?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

lilird said:


> He signed up for Lyft and there a wait list. He acknowledges he should have not turned him away although it was a clear he was lying. But the last thing he needs right now is to get beat up. He is already doing enough of it to himself.


How was it "clear" he was lying? Most disabilities are "invisible". No vest is needed, and it's actually against the law to ask about it as you say he did.

Was the dog acting in a way contrary to SA public access training? Did he ask the two questions allowed?

If the dog was legit, be glad if your husband doesn't get hit with federal and state fines (laws on both levels would have been broken), as well as a lawsuit for "failure to accomodate" a disabled person. Restaurants and bars with plenty of insurance have been permanently shut down because of this. There are shark attorneys that do nothing but these types of cases.


----------



## Last Ant Standing (Jan 14, 2020)

lilird said:


> He signed up for Lyft and there a wait list. He acknowledges he should have not turned him away although it was a clear he was lying. But the last thing he needs right now is to get beat up. He is already doing enough of it to himself.


I beat myself too every night in the restroom. My wife knocks on the door and asks what's going on in there.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Gigaddict said:


> I can feel your pain. But a driver this experienced should have picked up the rider when the rider just said it's a service dog. No questions. What he must do is explain the error in judgement to Uber and pray. It's unfortunate!!
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to doubt this story. I posted earlier but think it's not a true story given the the stated experience of the alleged driver. NO DRIVER THIS EXPERIENCED, WILL DO WHAT SHE PROFESSED TO HAVE HAPPENED. I DOUBT IT HAPPENED AS STATED.


Precisely. Every driver knows how to stay off Uber's radar for the most part. Service animal rejection fake or not sends bells &#128276;, whistles & red flags &#128681;&#128681;&#128681;like a MF so this sob story doesn't fly if a drivers got all the experience she claims. He did it to himself & calling it a "mistake" is .....more bullshit.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Last Ant Standing said:


> I beat myself too every night in the restroom. My wife knocks on the door and asks what's going on in there.


That's your opportunity to invite her in and explain to her how she can be of assistance.


----------



## Berry mian (Dec 5, 2018)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


If he is disabled he should not be driving at the first place ? Second if he really wants to work ? Get him a w2 job ? Forget about Uber ? Cuz your husband ain't getting back on the plate farm ! Once Uber deactivates you permanently that's it my dear ??? Byee chaoooo!
be thankful one les problem to worry about :smiles:


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

Also, I forgot; I signed up for VIPKID as well. If he has a bachelor’s, it’s good income.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Demon said:


> So that's a yes.


You're missing my point, yes. Fraudulent placards are common, just like people with animals and call them service animals.

Does that help?



Trafficat said:


> Maybe her disability is an overactive bladder. She needs the close parking spot to make it inside in time.


No, I know the person, she is a scum bag.


----------



## theHawke (Mar 26, 2020)

All these smart ass replies. No acknowledgement that Uber is wrong and simply relies on an endless supply of drivers. I was deactivated when 6 drunks with 2 girls (on the last row of sets) did a 10 minute trip. With a 4.95 rating after 3000 trips, many with all girls, single girls, this time, 1 or both of these girls (who were separated by 3 guys in the back seat) felt inappropriate sexual remarks had been made. Uber went through its usual “assessed”, “determined” and so forth, without any input from my side and “concluded”.

Thank God there is still the the other 3, no Lyft in OZ. Uber even had the audacity to say it’s happened before, making me out to be a sexual predator of sorts.

And look at the comments the caring wife gets, “serves you right” - it almost feels like Uber pays them to to be in the forums. You can tell a fellow not to step on the seats, not to drink, anything, Uber won’t tell Who said What. Their investigations lie in asking you to confess to something and there’s no point saying - all my recent trips were 5 star I believe.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Ssgcraig said:


> You're missing my point, yes. Fraudulent placards are common, just like people with animals and call them service animals.
> 
> Does that help?
> 
> ...


Tough to get your point when you keep changing the story around.
You know the placard was fake because.....?
You know which riders are faking a service animal how exactly?


----------



## Gigaddict (Sep 19, 2018)

theHawke said:


> All these smart ass replies. No acknowledgement that Uber is wrong and simply relies on an endless supply of drivers. I was deactivated when 6 drunks with 2 girls (on the last row of sets) did a 10 minute trip. With a 4.95 rating after 3000 trips, many with all girls, single girls, this time, 1 or both of these girls (who were separated by 3 guys in the back seat) felt inappropriate sexual remarks had been made. Uber went through its usual "assessed", "determined" and so forth, without any input from my side and "concluded".
> 
> Thank God there is still the the other 3, no Lyft in OZ. Uber even had the audacity to say it's happened before, making me out to be a sexual predator of sorts.
> 
> And look at the comments the caring wife gets, "serves you right" - it almost feels like Uber pays them to to be in the forums. You can tell a fellow not to step on the seats, not to drink, anything, Uber won't tell Who said What. Their investigations lie in asking you to confess to something and there's no point saying - all my recent trips were 5 star I believe.


Uber is a monster. It does not know what is fairness. It exploits its drivers. Many have been unjustifiably deactivated. But the issue at hand, deactivation over service dogs as described, is self inflicted. Every problem with Uber is different, and there are countless of them. I think drivers' outrageous reaction to the lady's post is fueled in part by an organization that treats its drivers as expendable. Thus, such blatant error as described, plays into Uber's hand. So the outrage is implicitly a revulsion against Uber that comes in: HOW COULD YOU DO THAT? DON'T YOU KNOW WHOM YOU'RE DEALING WITH? Yes Uber is heartless. So don't play into their hands!!!!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

theHawke said:


> No acknowledgement that Uber is wrong and simply relies on an endless supply of drivers.


In this particular case, Uber _ain't_ necessarily "wrong". In this case, Uber is stuck with the same law that the Original Poster's husband is and, indeed, as every driver is. The law dictates that as soon as the customer identifies the animal as a "service animal", the driver is obliged to accommodate said alleged "service animal". The law specifically dictates that no documentation, proof, "service vest" or anything of that nature is required.

Original Poster stated that the customer identified this animal as a service animal. Original Poster also stated that her husband demanded something that identified the alleged "service animal" as such. The owner did not provide it; the driver refused to haul the animal. The driver was in violation; the driver suffered the consequences. I do not like this any more than does the driver, his wife or most other posters. Unless it is Lyft, though, you are not required to like it, Y-E-T. You are, however, required to comply.

While often the problem is with Uber and Lyft, in this particular case, the problem is with the law. There is more than one problem with the law.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Demon said:


> Tough to get your point when you keep changing the story around.
> You know the placard was fake because.....?
> You know which riders are faking a service animal how exactly?


OMG, stop.

1. Person parks in a handicap spot with a placard, runs across the street into building.
2. I know the person and she is a scumbag, fraudulently has the placard.
3. Stop defending all these cry babies.

I have had both in the work place, the people who fake injuries to park in a sweet spot and the looney tunes that claim their animal is a service or emotional support animal.

When you claim your animal is a service animal, it shouldn't be pissing in peoples cubes, barking constantly and when asked what service it performs they get angry.

People who abuse these entitlements need to be called out.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In this particular case, Uber _ain't_ necessarily "wrong". In this case, Uber is stuck with the same law that the Original Poster's husband is and, indeed, as every driver is. The law dictates that as soon as the customer identifies the animal as a "service animal", the driver is obliged to accommodate said alleged "service animal". The law specifically dictates that no documentation, proof, "service vest" or anything of that nature is required.
> 
> While often the problem is with Uber and Lyft, in this particular case, the problem is with the law. There is more than one problem with the law.


The law actually works.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> The law actually works.


..............and your point is____________________________________________________?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Ssgcraig said:


> OMG, stop.
> 
> 1. Person parks in a handicap spot with a placard, runs across the street into building.
> 2. I know the person and she is a scumbag, fraudulently has the placard.
> ...


You didn't answer my question. How exactly do you know she fraudulently has the placard?
An emotional support animal can do all of those things, that's something very different than a service animal. If the handler gets angry & doesn't answer the 2nd question, it's not a service animal. 
You don't seem to understand how this system works.



Another Uber Driver said:


> ..............and your point is____________________________________________________?


There's no problem with the law.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> There's no problem with the law.


If that is the case, your original statement to me gives rise to the question: "it works, _how_?"


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If that is the case, your original statement to me gives rise to the question: "it works, _how_?"


Businesses must accommodate those with service animals or face legal consequences.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> Businesses must accommodate those with service animals or face legal consequences.


Was the purpose of this law, then, to inflict "consequences" on businesses?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Was the purpose of this law, then, to inflict "consequences" on businesses?


To allow people with disabilities to live their lives. A business only faces consequences if they choose to.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> To allow people with disabilities to live their lives. A business only faces consequences if they choose to.


This was not, however, what you stated originally. You stated that the way in which the law works is that it requires businesses to accommodate service animals or face consequences. I need some clarification, here; the law works, _how?_


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This was not, however, what you stated originally. You stated that the way in which the law works is that it requires businesses to accommodate service animals or face consequences. I need some clarification, here; the law works, _how?_


I've already answered this question.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> I've already answered this question.


You have given two answers; as a result, your response is not clear.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You have given two answers; as a result, your response is not clear.


You asked two questions.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> You asked two questions.


Your response is still not clear. There is a "disconnect", here between the consequences to the businesses and allowing "people with disabilities to 'live their lives' ". This, of course, passes over a business' "[choosing]" to face consequences, but, I can not proceed there until I am clear on this matter.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Your response is still not clear. There is a "disconnect", here between the consequences to the businesses and allowing "people with disabilities to 'live their lives' ". This, of course, passes over a business' "[choosing]" to face consequences, but, I can not proceed there until I am clear on this matter.


You don't want to be clear, it's a very simple explanation. Businesses can't discriminate against people who have disabilities without facing legal consequences. A business will only face legal consequences if they choose to discriminate.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> You don't want to be clear


How is it that *I* do not "want to be clear"? What have I asked that is confusing or unclear? If you need me to clarify my question(s), state that.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> How is it that *I* do not "want to be clear"? What have I asked that is confusing or unclear? If you need me to clarify my question(s), state that.


What part are you not clear about? Unless you're openly advocating that people with disabilities should be discriminated against, I'm not seeing where there could be any confusion.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Willard18 said:


> It's actually against the law to ask anyone if their animal is a service animal. I always take dogs without question.


No, it isn't. There are two questions you can ask:

1. Is the dog a service animal needed because of a disability?

2. What work or task has it been trained to perform?

You can't ask about the disability, or ask them to make the dog task for you.

The two questions, combined with educating yourself about how real service animals behave and observing the animal will weed out almost ALL fake animals. The ones that slip through after that will probably not be a problem at all.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I used to work with a lady who was disabled.
Obviously, seriously disabled.
Her spine was twisted, one leg four inches shorter than the other, a flipper for a left lower arm and hand.
She made my heart ache just a little bit every time I saw her struggling to walk somewhere. 

One morning I was in the parking lot, having just parked and she pulled up in her van and parked next to me. I waited for her to get out (no easy feat) and greeted her a good morning. On the way in to the time clock I said, "You didn't park in the Handicapped parking ... why not?" She said, "I don't even have a placard. Some disabled people need those spots. I don't. I get along just fine." 
Wow. Just wow.
That's heart.


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


Good. Now he can collect unemployment


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Misunderstood Pirate said:


> Good. Now he can collect unemployment


Yea, have you seen how that's gonna work?
Holey smokes ... it's almost too good ... and, yes, gig workers are covered.

Check it out ---> https://www.nytimes.com/article/coronavirus-stimulus-package-questions-answers.html


----------



## scoper53 (Jan 28, 2020)

Illini said:


> If he's been a driver for years, he would know not to turn down dogs. Both Uber and Lyft constantly send out communications on this.
> You shouldn't be asking us what can be done; you should be asking this question to Uber. We don't have the power to reactivate him.


Service animals should have a special tags and owner should have ID proof. So tired of this do to I dealt with this for many years in home improvement retail. From Yorkies to "Great Danes" coming into a store as service dogs(unleashed) and scaring the hell out of customers. There are people scared stiff of dogs.These were not service dogs but pets that were pissing and crapping on displays, on the floor just to be left there by their owners(see ya later) for employees to clean up. Employees have even been bit badly but this still goes on!
Service dogs need to be registered with proof! You can turn down a drunk but you can't turn down a dog(with no proof) that could be violent. You just don't know. So much for Uber driver safety here!


lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


Service animals should have a special tags and owner should have ID proof. So tired of this do to I dealt with this for many years in home improvement retail. From Yorkies to "Great Danes" coming into a store as service dogs(unleashed) and scaring the hell out of customers. There are people scared stiff of dogs you know, These were not service dogs but pets that were pissing and crapping on displays, on the floor just to be left there by their owners(see ya later) for employees to clean up. Employees have even been bit badly but this still goes on!
Service dogs need to be registered with proof! You can turn down a drunk but you can't turn down a dog(with no proof) that could be violent. You just don't know. So much for Uber driver safety here!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> What part are you not clear about? Unless you're openly advocating that people with disabilities should be discriminated against, I'm not seeing where there could be any confusion.


There is no confusion about how the law reads. For this reason, any attempt to impute to me any advocacy for discrimination is irrelevant and does nothing to advance this discussion. It is your answers that are unclear.



Demon said:


> I've already answered this question.


It seems that you have not answered the original question, then. The purpose of the second question was an attempt to elicit a more clear answer to the original question. Instead, the lack of clarity is the only thing that is "advancing", here.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Unfortunately this is true. Any service animal complaint and you're deactivated. Pretty much "no questions asked" policy.
> 
> You could try reaching out to Uber and giving them the story. But most drivers haven't had any luck.


DASH CAM DASH CAM DASH CAM.

Thats all I can say.

FAKE IDs maybe? Not that i would EVER suggest such a thing


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Greenfox said:


> DASH CAM DASH CAM DASH CAM.


That might work if you get into trouble with Lyft for not liking it. If the dashboard camera shows your asking the permitted questions in a deadpan manner, you can get off the hook for failing to like it, as the law permits those questions. Just ask them in an ordinary manner.

In the case of Original Poster's husband, the dashboard camera would serve only to hang him, assuming that it occurred as Original Poster states. The camera would show his refusing the dog; the customer's false claim of its being a "service" dog; his demanding documentation; his refusing to accommodate the fake service dog. Once the customer identifies it as a service dog, you are pretty much stuck. You can ask what tasks it has been trained to perform, but, if the customer tells you an acceptable task, you ARE stuck. You can not require that the customer demonstrate the dog's performing said task(s).


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

scoper53 said:


> Service animals should have a special tags and owner should have ID proof. So tired of this do to I dealt with this for many years in home improvement retail. From Yorkies to "Great Danes" coming into a store as service dogs(unleashed) and scaring the hell out of customers. There are people scared stiff of dogs.These were not service dogs but pets that were pissing and crapping on displays, on the floor just to be left there by their owners(see ya later) for employees to clean up. Employees have even been bit badly but this still goes on!
> Service dogs need to be registered with proof! You can turn down a drunk but you can't turn down a dog(with no proof) that could be violent. You just don't know. So much for Uber driver safety here!
> 
> Service animals should have a special tags and owner should have ID proof. So tired of this do to I dealt with this for many years in home improvement retail. From Yorkies to "Great Danes" coming into a store as service dogs(unleashed) and scaring the hell out of customers. There are people scared stiff of dogs you know, These were not service dogs but pets that were pissing and crapping on displays, on the floor just to be left there by their owners(see ya later) for employees to clean up. Employees have even been bit badly but this still goes on!
> Service dogs need to be registered with proof! You can turn down a drunk but you can't turn down a dog(with no proof) that could be violent. You just don't know. So much for Uber driver safety here!


That would create too many fakes.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

lilird said:


> Why would I post "bullshit" as you call it? He made a mistake and is paying for it. If you nothing productive to say, say nothing at all. Or at least make nasty comments without anonymity!


ill agree with this but warning to the OP, you got some REAL treats here. Take it with a valium and chill, life's good


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That might work if you get into trouble with Lyft for not liking it. If the dashboard camera shows your asking the permitted questions in a deadpan manner, you can get off the hook for failing to like it, as the law permits those questions. Just ask them in an ordinary manner.
> 
> In the case of Original Poster's husband, the dashboard camera would serve only to hang him, assuming that it occurred as Original Poster states. The camera would show his refusing the dog; the customer's false claim of its being a "service" dog; his demanding documentation; his refusing to accommodate the fake service dog. Once the customer identifies it as a service dog, you are pretty much stuck. You can ask what tasks it has been trained to perform, but, if the customer tells you an acceptable task, you ARE stuck. You can not require that the customer demonstrate the dog's performing said task(s).


I'll rest my case on your post here.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That might work if you get into trouble with Lyft for not liking it. If the dashboard camera shows your asking the permitted questions in a deadpan manner, you can get off the hook for failing to like it, as the law permits those questions. Just ask them in an ordinary manner.
> 
> In the case of Original Poster's husband, the dashboard camera would serve only to hang him, assuming that it occurred as Original Poster states. The camera would show his refusing the dog; the customer's false claim of its being a "service" dog; his demanding documentation; his refusing to accommodate the fake service dog. Once the customer identifies it as a service dog, you are pretty much stuck. You can ask what tasks it has been trained to perform, but, if the customer tells you an acceptable task, you ARE stuck. You can not require that the customer demonstrate the dog's performing said task(s).


well I never refuse emotional support chickens. It was a bad move. I agree.

BUT EVERYONE deserves another chance. We are all human, well MOST OF YOU anyways


----------



## crashman (Mar 3, 2020)

I'll never refuse a dog, due to the risk of deactivation. If the dog doesn't behave, and is clearly not a service animal, I'll complete the trip professionally, give them a one-star and clean the car. As for any remaining dander/odor from the dog, that's a good ice-breaker for my next passenger. If you apologize about any such odor or dander, most people will understand, and it can lead to pleasant conversation, and a good rating.


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

Cabledawg said:


> It is your husband's fault. Once they confirm it is a service animal, you gotta take it. I put down an oversized towel and ask the owner to put the dog on it.


However, an actual trained service dog will NOT lie on the seat, but, rather, on the floor.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

John M Santana said:


> However, an actual trained service dog will NOT lie on the seat, but, rather, on the floor.


Some service animals need to be closer to their handler.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


Read the contract you will be deactivated for not taking a service dog and they do not have to prove it. Sorry but rules were made for everyone


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Demon said:


> people with disabilities should be discriminated against,


You make that sound like it's a bad thing.



SuzeCB said:


> The two questions, combined with educating yourself about how real service animals behave and observing the animal will weed out almost ALL fake animals. The ones that slip through after that will probably not be a problem at all


Surely you ain't serious.


----------



## Sassy71 (Apr 9, 2019)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


He should have never refused. We have been told and reminded countless times that we cannot refuse an animal! I never ask for the service vest. It doesn't even matter if you have allergies. You HAVE to take them! Period. End of discussion. Your husband should have known this. Sorry that happened but it was his fault.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated!


There is nothing we can say that will help you because it's all after the fact. So...it's always best to be the first person to contact Uber in situations like this because they usually take the side of the first person to complain. If you have an issue, get in front of it ASAP. I'd continue to contact Uber support and try to get back on. I would have told the guy that I would be happy to wait for him to get the vest before I moved. If he didn't want to get the vest, I would have taken a picture of the dog without the vest to cover my butt. Then I would have transported both. Depending on the damage that the untrained dog left, I'd file a cleaning fee claim. I doubt being a service animal exempts you from the cleaning fee. Some of this stuff is not worth getting deactivated, to be honest.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> You make that sound like it's a bad thing.
> 
> Surely you ain't serious.


I am. Really.

More to the point is how the PERSON reacts to the two questions. Most of them, if faking, get all bent out of shape about it. Real disabled people with real service animals WELCOME the questions, and are prepared to answer them, provided they are asked in a friendly and not challenging/confrontational manner, without batting an eyelash. Most will thank you for being aware.

When I would run across a scammer, I would point out to them that faking a service animal is a criminal (albeit misdemeanor) act, and if they tried to report me to U/L about my refusal to take their scamming ass, I would report the violation to the authorities, AND sue them for any lost earnings, and let them try to prove to a judge, who CAN and WILL need more answers than I, that their SA is legit.

I've never been reported.

And I will take pets. I've taken dogs, cats, a rabbit, a bearded dragon, and a box of crickets (to be fed to a different bearded dragon).

I don't take SCAMMERS.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> When I would run across a scammer, I would point out to them that faking a service animal is a criminal (albeit misdemeanor) act, and if they tried to report me to U/L about my refusal to take their scamming ass, I would report the violation to the authorities, AND sue them for any lost earnings, and let them try to prove to a judge, who CAN and WILL need more answers than I, that their SA is legit.
> 
> I've never been reported.


You been lucky. You say you're gonna sue 'em & all that. Maybe you can afford a lawyer. None of my drivers can.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> You been lucky. You say you're gonna sue 'em & all that. Maybe you can afford a lawyer. None of my drivers can.


You don't need one for small claims court.

Why is this concept so hard for so many RS drivers to understand?


----------



## bog_e_bylgarin (Jul 19, 2016)

lilird said:


> We depend on this to pay the bills!


If that is the case your husband must take dogs, cats, aliens, people and whatever wants to come with him (unless he drives Tesla). This is the business rather we like it or not.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Jon Stoppable said:


> He violated the rule of never refuse any dog or any other animal or you get deactivated. Try Lyft and good luck!


Not true only service dog mandatory with proper documentation and safety over their head halter dog .Uber lose 100%the law suit .. just sue then then say the dog was angry and potentially dangerous


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Gby said:


> Not true only service dog mandatory with proper documentation and safety over their head halter dog .Uber lose 100%the law suit .. just sue then then say the dog was angry and potentially dangerous


What?


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Demon said:


> What?


Just consult attorney then you will see it is true


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


As callous as it sounds, he knew better.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> I'll rest my case on your post here.


When we consider that you failed to make clear precisely what your "case" was, the only way to take this is an admission that you had nothing of substance to contribute to the discussion from the beginning. That would be the norm.



Greenfox said:


> EVERYONE deserves another chance.


I do not disagree. Despite that Uber/Lyft/VIA caterwaul about this "ZERO TOLERANCE!" nonsense. It is all an overblown publicity stunt. Whenever anyone starts to caterwaul about "ZERO TOLERANCE!", expect it to be histrionics. You never hear or read anything about "ZERO TOLERANCE!" for passengers who abuse drivers.



crashman said:


> If the dog doesn't behave, and is clearly not a service animal,[/QUOTE}
> 
> The ADA does allow you to deny service if the animal is not under the handler's control. You would do well to be prepared to document that, though, with telephone camera or dashboard camera content. Further, you would do well to be prepared to explain how the animal's behaviour showed that it was not under the handler's control. The proverbial playing field is tilted sharply in favour of the person with the fake service animal, as is typical with these kinds of laws.
> 
> ...





LADryver said:


> As callous as it sounds, he knew better.


.............at least he should have......................

As several posters have indicated, both F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* are always sending SPAM to you that reminds you that y ou must accommodate fake service animals; Gr*yft* in particular. One thing that I do wish that Gr*yft* would do is make clear their policy that you are required to like it when a customer has a fake service animal and the fake service animal makes a mess in your car.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Gby said:


> Just consult attorney then you will see it is true


There's nothing to consult an attorney about. The driver in this case broke the law and Uber policy.



Another Uber Driver said:


> When we consider that you failed to make clear precisely what your "case" was, the only way to take this is an admission that you had nothing of substance to contribute to the discussion from the beginning. That would be the norm.
> 
> I do not disagree. Despite that Uber/Lyft/VIA caterwaul about this "ZERO TOLERANCE!" nonsense. It is all an overblown publicity stunt. Whenever anyone starts to caterwaul about "ZERO TOLERANCE!", expect it to be histrionics. You never hear or read anything about "ZERO TOLERANCE!" for passengers who abuse drivers.
> 
> ...


No. That hasn't been established at all. I answered your questions directly. Still waiting on you to say what you're not clear about and how the law is not working. You've already established that you're not going to provide that and that there is no problem with the law as is.

Unless you have something to contribute here you really don't have a point.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Demon said:


> There's nothing to consult an attorney about. The driver in this case broke the law and Uber policy.


No way driver win by arbitration Uber agreement are against federal law with misleading .confuse and complex agreement .. any corporation agreement against federal law it is crime .. Uber forced drivers to sign agreement by disconnecting them from platform .. you should better learn the law before talking .. remember Uber driver are independent contractor not employee..



Gby said:


> No way driver win by arbitration Uber agreement are against federal law with misleading .confuse and complex agreement .. any corporation agreement against federal law it is crime .. Uber forced drivers to sign agreement by disconnecting them from platform .. you should better learn the law before talking .. remember Uber driver are independent contractor not employee..


You may be one of those Indian clowns influence drivers around ..



Gby said:


> No way driver win by arbitration Uber agreement are against federal law with misleading .confuse and complex agreement .. any corporation agreement against federal law it is crime .. Uber forced drivers to sign agreement by disconnecting them from platform .. you should better learn the law before talking .. remember Uber driver are independent contractor not employee..


You may be one of those Indian clowns influence drivers around ..


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> No. That hasn't been established at all.


WHAT has not been "established"? This statement has nothing to do with anything in what you quoted from me.



Demon said:


> I answered your questions directly.


You did no such thing. You provided unclear responses, which are different from answers, be they direct or otherwise.



Demon said:


> Still waiting on you to say what you're not clear about


I did, you refused to clarify it.



Demon said:


> and how the law is not working.


You never asked me how the law is or is not working. You stated that it is. I asked you how. You have failed to provide a clear answer.



Demon said:


> You've already established that you're not going to provide that


I have established that you have declined to answer my questions clearly.

I am not going to "provide" an answer to a question that no one has asked.



Demon said:


> and that there is no problem with the law as is.


I have "established" no such thing.



Demon said:


> Unless you have something to contribute here you really don't have a point.


You might try to practice what you preach.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> WHAT has not been "established"? This statement has nothing to do with anything in what you quoted from me.
> 
> You did no such thing. You provided unclear responses, which are different from answers, be they direct or otherwise.
> 
> ...


I've already answered your questions directly, this is a fact. You're still avoiding my questions, what exactly are you having trouble with & again, what part of this law isn't working? This is the third time I'm asking & you still haven't produced a response. It was literally, the first response I had to you in this thread. 
You're just being obstinate because you've backed yourself into a corner.



Gby said:


> No way driver win by arbitration Uber agreement are against federal law with misleading .confuse and complex agreement .. any corporation agreement against federal law it is crime .. Uber forced drivers to sign agreement by disconnecting them from platform .. you should better learn the law before talking .. remember Uber driver are independent contractor not employee..
> 
> 
> You may be one of those Indian clowns influence drivers around ..
> ...


It wouldn't go to arbitration. The driver in this case is the one who broke federal law. No one was forced to sign anything.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

losiglow said:


> Unfortunately this is true. Any service animal complaint and you're deactivated. Pretty much "no questions asked" policy.
> 
> You could try reaching out to Uber and giving them the story. But most drivers haven't had any luck.


Sad part is, PAX know this, so they don't care about jeopardizing your job, they only give a sh\/ about themselves.


----------



## alvarezca (Mar 7, 2018)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


Yeah next time take the the dog. We all know the law.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

All any passenger need do is invoke the, _Driver cancelled on me once they saw I have a Service Animal,_ Lie (even if no dog of any type present). Be wise and shrewd, in how you _Refuse Passengers. _End of story.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> I've already answered your questions directly, this is a fact.


That would be false. I am still waiting for clear answers to my questions. You refuse to provide them.



Demon said:


> You're still avoiding my questions,


I am asking for clarifications so that I can answer any questions properly. Instead of providing clarifications, you are asking me questions. You are trying to dodge my questions because you realise that you have nothing of substance to contribute to this discussion.



Demon said:


> what exactly are you having trouble with


I already have stated that with which I am having "trouble"...........not exactly the same phrasing, but.............look familiar?



Demon said:


> & again, what part of this law isn't working?


Clarify your questions/statements and I might consider answering that. I might not, though, as I am aware of your rhetorical traps and will not be caught in them.



Demon said:


> This is the third time I'm asking & you still haven't produced a response.


Considering that you have produced no clear response to me, that still leaves me ahead in the game.



Demon said:


> It was literally, the first response I had to you in this thread.


Had the "response" been clear, I would not have then, nor would I be now, asking for clarification.



Demon said:


> You're just being obstinate because you've backed yourself into a corner*refuse to knuckle under to me and are demanding that I clarify myself and finally, you are being really obstinate in that you refuse, once more, to be snared in the rhetorical traps that I set*..


FIFY


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Drive dog make cleaning fee pay rent drive dog make cleaning fee pay rent drive dog make cleaning fee pay rent drive dog make cleaning fee pay rent drive dog make cleaning fee pay rent drive dog. Make cleaning fee pay rent no tip drive dog make cleaning fee pay rent no tip 5 stars drive dog make cleaning fee pay rent you received a compliment! You are in a busy area, expect trips soon! Make cleaning fee pay rent.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That would be false. I am still waiting for clear answers to my questions. You refuse to provide them.
> 
> I am asking for clarifications so that I can answer any questions properly. Instead of providing clarifications, you are asking me questions. You are trying to dodge my questions because you realise that you have nothing of substance to contribute to this discussion.
> 
> ...


I've already given you clear and direct answers to all your questions. The issue at hand is that you don't like the answers. 
You said you would specify what wasn't clear, but you refused to do that, because my answers were clear, you just didn't like them.
Let's remember, I asked you first and you didn't answer, but I still answered all of your questions. 
If you're not going to answer my questions or provide anything to back up your claim you don't have anything to offer to the conversation. I've provided clear & direct answers to your questions, but let's note that you won't do the same.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Demon said:


> I've already given you clear and direct answers to all your questions. The issue at hand is that you don't like the answers.
> You said you would specify what wasn't clear, but you refused to do that, because my answers were clear, you just didn't like them.
> Let's remember, I asked you first and you didn't answer, but I still answered all of your questions.
> If you're not going to answer my questions or provide anything to back up your claim you don't have anything to offer to the conversation. I've provided clear & direct answers to your questions, but let's note that you won't do the same.


CLOWNS INFLUENCE that's all about


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> I've already given you clear and direct answers to all your questions.


You have done nothing of the kind. Had you done what you claim that you have, I would not still be waiting for clarifications.



Demon said:


> The issue at hand is that you don't like the answers*have caught me at being deliberately vague, which is something that facilitates my rhetorical traps*.


FIFY

.


Demon said:


> You said you would specify what wasn't clear, but you refused to do that, because my answers were clear,


Again, I already have specified what was not clear..........again, look familiar? You just do not like it that I want to understand your statements and questions precisely before I respond to either, should I choose to respond to them. What you really do not like is my refusal to allow you to snare me in one of your rhetorical traps.



Demon said:


> Let's remember, I asked you first and you didn't answer,


You are hoist by your own petard; caught in an outright falsehood. Post Number 159 was the first thing in this topic that you directed at me. It was a statement. In Post Number 160, I asked you a question. This means that I asked YOU first. If you do not know the difference between a question and a statement, perhaps you are a recent "graduate" of the public schools, where requiring students to learn anything about the English Language is now considered "oppressive"? If that is the case, kindly permit me to assure you that there is a difference between a question and a statement. This might, as well, go far to explain why you have not answered my questions clearly.



Demon said:


> but I still answered all of your questions.*Even though I did not do so clearly....."*


FIFY



Demon said:


> If you're not going to answer my questions


I am trying to get some clarification from you; you are refusing to provide it. If you will not answer my questions, why should I answer yours? This, of course, passes over my asking you , first.



Demon said:


> or provide anything to back up your claim


_What_ "claim"? I am still asking questions. I have yet to receive any clear answers.



Demon said:


> you don't have anything to offer to the conversation.


You have no basis on which to make that determination. This passes over your not being qualified to make such a determination.



Demon said:


> I've provided clear & direct answers to your questions,


That is false. If that were the case, I would not still be waiting for those answers. This passes over your not even knowing who asked first.



Demon said:


> but let's note that you won't do the same.


I have demonstrated that I asked first. What we shall note is that you refuse to provide the clarifications that I have requested.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

The last service dog rider I had (before I stopped driving two weeks ago) got in with the dog (I had them before) and said; "I really need to trim her nails, she's poking holes in everything."


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Cvillegordo said:


> The last service dog rider I had (before I stopped driving two weeks ago) got in with the dog (I had them before) and said; "I really need to trim her nails, she's poking holes in everything."


Here is a favourite of one of the Washington Boards posters:


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Demon said:


> I've already answered your questions directly, this is a fact. You're still avoiding my questions, what exactly are you having trouble with & again, what part of this law isn't working? This is the third time I'm asking & you still haven't produced a response. It was literally, the first response I had to you in this thread.
> You're just being obstinate because you've backed yourself into a corner.
> 
> 
> It wouldn't go to arbitration. The driver in this case is the one who broke federal law. No one was forced to sign anything.


Yes they was forced I have clear video when they did to me.. when they ask to give them the consent to use my social security for their purpose not for 1099 For 1099 it doesn't need consent .. after 4 years they block my access to go online til I sighed their preferential agreement .. remember agreement was supposed to be desclosed before driver made 60k and take commercial insurance and TLC package .. not after ...if you are Uber clown and come around with this dog story back off ..Corona will take you sooner then you think


----------



## UberPuppetGirl (Jul 6, 2019)

If people stop playing the lottery the lottery has no weekly income.
How will winners get their money if the lotterys run out of money?
This is a real fact as since the covid19 shut downs. Lottery winners are the only people in the word right now, the ones that haven't made annuity cash outs. The only people in the world right now that have money free and clear and not in debt.
I better go play really fast it might be my time..Hey You Never Know!😜


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

UberPuppetGirl said:


> If people stop playing the lottery the lottery has no weekly income.
> How will winners get their money if the lotterys run out of money?
> This is a real fact as since the covid19 shut downs. Lottery winners are the only people in the word right now, the ones that haven't made annuity cash outs. The only people in the world right now that have money free and clear and not in debt.
> I better go play really fast it might be my time..Hey You Never Know!&#128540;


I got you .it is like you inted to say what do you know what you do not know


----------



## runneo (Jan 23, 2020)

what about this service pet


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Should have said your car is experiencing problems and you can’t take the ride. It really is this simple.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

runneo said:


> View attachment 438321
> 
> 
> what about this service pet


Well I will enjoy that cose no pool riders will get in&#128512;


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You have done nothing of the kind. Had you done what you claim that you have, I would not still be waiting for clarifications.
> 
> FIFY
> 
> ...


Youre still making stuff up, not providing what you're confused about and not answering questions after I answered all of yours. 
I'll ask again, what are you not clear on?



MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Should have said your car is experiencing problems and you can't take the ride. It really is this simple.


That will get you deactivated.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> How was it "clear" he was lying? Most disabilities are "invisible". No vest is needed, and it's actually against the law to ask about it as you say he did.
> 
> Was the dog acting in a way contrary to SA public access training? Did he ask the two questions allowed?
> 
> If the dog was legit, be glad if your husband doesn't get hit with federal and state fines (laws on both levels would have been broken), as well as a lawsuit for "failure to accomodate" a disabled person. Restaurants and bars with plenty of insurance have been permanently shut down because of this. There are shark attorneys that do nothing but these types of cases.


Doesn't matter if the pax was lying or not. The OP stated that her husband has a policy of "Not taking dogs".

He is toast for having a discriminatory policy. "Dogs" stated in the absolute, included protected service dogs.

He's lucky he's not being sued.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

alvarezca said:


> Yeah next time take the the dog. We all know the law.


Or just cancel the ride with "vehicle had an issue" or something when you notice dog. I've done it before. Nothing has ever happened.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

BigRedDriver said:


> Doesn't matter if the pax was lying or not. The OP stated that her husband has a policy of "Not taking dogs".
> 
> He is toast for having a discriminatory policy. "Dogs" stated in the absolute, included protected service dogs.
> 
> He's lucky he's not being sued.


If driver considering are allergic to animals have all the rite to cancel the ride any time ..driver life are first priority otherwise both may get killed in accident


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> Youre still making stuff up,


I am making up nothing. If you can find anything in this topic that you directed at me prior to post Number 159, please cite it.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Gby said:


> If driver considering are allergic to animals have all the rite to cancel the ride any time ..driver life are first priority otherwise both may get killed in accident


Uber's official position on that: "just get a towel bro "

A driver-partner cannot lawfully deny service to riders with service animals because of allergies, religious objections, or a generalized fear of animals.

If you or someone within your family is allergic to dogs, you can consider carrying a towel or blanket for the animal to lie on

https://help.uber.com/driving-and-d...s?nodeId=8111dead-4227-488e-9cf4-beaaba0d649f


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

I did beat the rap -- and rightly so -- but boy did I have to play my cards right.

Here's the account:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/unju...dog-a-4-88-rating.364178/page-13#post-5678851


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Uber's official position on that: "just get a towel bro "
> 
> A driver-partner cannot lawfully deny service to riders with service animals because of allergies, religious objections, or a generalized fear of animals.
> 
> ...


Back of &#129313; I will suspend Uber licence if force drivers with allergy to commit suicide . How's the cow urine test against Corona there in India ,had you been drinking to much&#128512;


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Gby said:


> If driver considering are allergic to animals have all the rite to cancel the ride any time ..driver life are first priority otherwise both may get killed in accident


It would be nice if that's the truth, but it's not. If he's allergic, he can take medication. The fact is, even the disabled cannot legally discriminate.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Gby said:


> If driver considering are allergic to animals have all the rite to cancel the ride any time ..driver life are first priority otherwise both may get killed in accident


Nope. If the allergies are that bad, driver can't do the job. Pax that have pets have hair, dander, and enzymes from the saliva of that pet on their clothes. That would affect the allergies, too.

And allergies are specifically mentioned on the ADA website as NOT being an exemption.

Allergies are considered to be a disability, yes. Because they DIS-able you from doing certain things.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

SuzeCB said:


> Nope. If the allergies are that bad, driver can't do the job. Pax that have pets have hair, dander, and enzymes from the saliva of that pet on their clothes. That would affect the allergies, too.
> 
> And allergies are specifically mentioned on the ADA website as NOT being an exemption.
> 
> Allergies are considered to be a disability, yes. Because they DIS-able you from doing certain things.


Now dogs have Corona virus to another excuse dogs should have mask for not spread saliva with covid 19 in drivers car . Uber being public transportation it contaminate another innocent travelers you see this deseas it transferred from animal to human


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Gby said:


> Now dogs have Corona virus to another excuse dogs should have mask for not spread saliva with covid 19 in drivers car . Uber being public transportation it contaminate another innocent travelers you see this deseas it transferred from animal to human


CoVid-19 can't be passed between humans and dogs/cats.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

SuzeCB said:


> CoVid-19 can't be passed between humans and dogs/cats.


By bed luck yes they find dogs with covid 19 and this deseas are transferred from animal to humans


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Gby said:


> By bed luck yes they find dogs with covid 19 and this deseas are transferred from animal to humans


Source?


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


Your husband is an idiot. 
First there is no "vest'. Yes, some owners buy vest for their dogs. But there is no law, regulation, organization etc. 
The ADA law specifically says this and there are exactly 2 questions your husband was allowed to ask By Law. 
Is the animal a service animal? 
What special task is it trained to perform?

Period.
That is all.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> You don't need one for small claims court.


Ain't no law what says you gotta have no attorney in no court but if you go to court& don't got no lawyer you ain't too smart.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Gby said:


> By bed luck yes they find dogs with covid 19 and this deseas are transferred from animal to humans


No. 
Not one dog has actually been found to be infected or even a carrier.

Their was Rumor of a dog that "tested positive". But here is the thing. Those tests actually test for the DNA of the virus. 
The dog could have just sniffed up a lot of virus since the owner had it.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Gby said:


> If driver considering are allergic to animals have all the rite to cancel the ride any time ..driver life are first priority otherwise both may get killed in accident


I agree with you about the accident or even it could result in a reaction that threatens the driver's life but the dopes who write stupid laws like this either don't pay that no attention or just. don't give a shit. So if you got an allergy, you're still stuck.

What's just as bad is some of these dummies here who buy into that bullshit about how their disability trumps yours & you just can't do this job if you're that allergic. That's even more bullshit.

There's 1 guy out there what's allergic & 100 what ain't. These people with their dogs can ride 1 of them.



Gby said:


> Now dogs have Corona virus to another excuse dogs should have mask for not spread saliva with covid 19 in drivers car . Uber being public transportation it contaminate another innocent travelers you see this deseas it transferred from animal to human


Stop reading those tabloids at the checkout at Pathmark. Ain't no dog got no corona virus.



SuzeCB said:


> CoVid-19 can't be passed between humans and dogs/cats.


He's really reaching. I don't blame the guy for not wanting to have to deal with 'em if he's allergic, but now he's off the deep end.



Gby said:


> By bed luck yes they find dogs with covid 19 and this deseas are transferred from animal to humans


Don't believe that dumb shit yo u read in those papers by the self checkout at CVS. Almost everything they print is bullshit. Ain't no dog or cat with no corona virus.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Ain't no law what says you gotta have no attorney in no court but if you go to court& don't got no lawyer you ain't too smart.


Except in small claims. It was set up for people with no lawyer, and the judges get somewhat annoyed if you bring one, IF they allow it at all (some, in certain jurisdictions, won't).


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> I agree with you about the accident or even it could result in a reaction that threatens the driver's life but the dopes who write stupid laws like this either don't pay that no attention or just. don't give a shit. So if you got an allergy, you're still stuck.
> 
> What's just as bad is some of these dummies here who buy into that bullshit about how their disability trumps yours & you just can't do this job if you're that allergic. That's even more bullshit.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with the law as is.
Kinda late for a driver to claim allergies, don't you think?


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

Demon said:


> Some service animals need to be closer to their handler.


Service dogs do not; I believe that you're thinking emotional support/therapy dogs.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

runneo said:


> what about this service pet


Fortunately, those charged with enforcing the ADA currently recognise only dogs and one particular breed of small pony as a "service" animal. For that reason, you are not required to accommodate "service tigers", "service rattlesnakes" and "service piranhas". If you have a small to average sized vehicle, you might not be required to accommodate the pony, as it might not fit. You do get a pass if it will not fit. If you have a minivan, you might have to haul the pony.



John M Santana said:


> Service dogs do not; I believe that you're thinking emotional support/therapy dogs.


There are these service dogs that can detect an impending seizure, asthma attack or similar. As a rule, the owner will hold said dog in his arms and close to him and use both hands/arms to do so. They are generally smaller breeds. I have seen, and hauled, several examples of one breed in particular, but I forget the name of the breed. That particular breed sheds copiously. Ask me how I know this.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Demon said:


> Nothing wrong with the law as is.
> Kinda late for a driver to claim allergies, don't you think?


Ain't nobody here interested in nothing you got to say, troll, so how about you just shut up.



SuzeCB said:


> Except in small claims. It was set up for people with no lawyer, and the judges get somewhat annoyed if you bring one, IF they allow it at all (some, in certain jurisdictions, won't).


Maybe where you live they don't allow you no lawyer in Small Claims, but here they do. You go in any court around here & you ain't got no lawyer & you're not too smart. Sides, every other person who lives around here's a lawyer anyhow.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Ain't nobody here interested in nothing you got to say, troll, so how about you just shut up.
> 
> 
> Maybe where you live they don't allow you no lawyer in Small Claims, but here they do. You go in any court around here & you ain't got no lawyer & you're not too smart. Sides, every other person who lives around here's a lawyer anyhow.


I'm enjoying that the irony is lost on you.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Demon said:


> I'm enjoying that the irony is lost on you.


You mad, Bro.?


----------



## scoper53 (Jan 28, 2020)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.





lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


A little humor to lighten things up! Service dogs that gave "5 star ratings" to Uber driver!


----------



## runneo (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

If he took many dogs in the past, why didn’t he take this one?

Refusing an animal (service animal or not) is against Uber’s rules.


----------



## runneo (Jan 23, 2020)

baked just perfect


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

lilird said:


> I was looking for help but I guess this was a mistake.


Ohhh no. You won't find help here. Just uber drivers that think they are better than you. There is no camaraderie here.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Chorch said:


> If he took many dogs in the past, why didn't he take this one?
> 
> Refusing an animal (service animal or not) is against Uber's rules.


If you are uneducated animal of course you think like one animal ..maybe the man was tired to clean after animals you didn't understand he is disable man to


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Gby said:


> If you are uneducated animal of course you think like one animal ..maybe the man was tired to clean after animals you didn't understand he is disable man to


Prob. with that is ADA don't give a shit if you don't like cleaning up after 'em or not. These scammers tell you it's a service animal, you stuck with it.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Chorch said:


> If he took many dogs in the past, why didn't he take this one?
> 
> Refusing an animal (service animal or not) is against Uber's rules.


It's bit against Uber's rules to refuse any animal other than a SA.

They will, however, err on the side of caution if a pax claims you refused a SA, until you can prove you had VALID REASON, in accordance with the law, to either believe it was not a SA (two questions and behavior caught on your dashcam/phone) or that the animal was too dirty/wet/bloody/etc.

This is why I say to sue the pax if they make a false claim. It's the only way to get that crap off your record. (And who knows when U/L may start sharing it?)


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Gby said:


> If you are uneducated animal of course you think like one animal ..maybe the man was tired to clean after animals you didn't understand he is disable man to


Being disable doesn't make you untouchable by uber's rules.



SuzeCB said:


> It's bit against Uber's rules to refuse any animal other than a SA.
> 
> They will, however, err on the side of caution if a pax claims you refused a SA, until you can prove you had VALID REASON, in accordance with the law, to either believe it was not a SA (two questions and behavior caught on your dashcam/phone) or that the animal was too dirty/wet/bloody/etc.
> 
> This is why I say to sue the pax if they make a false claim. It's the only way to get that crap off your record. (And who knows when U/L may start sharing it?)


I know the rule is only about service animals. But the real truth is that you have to take them all, because it's easy for a rider to file a fake claim, and then you are fcked.

Basically what you said.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Chorch said:


> Being disable doesn't make you untouchable by uber's rules.
> 
> I know the rule is only about service animals. But the real truth is that you have to take them all, because it's easy for a rider to file a fake claim, and then you are fcked.
> 
> Basically what you said.


It doesn't matter wat Uber said I will sue them anyway ..I'm independent contractor not Uber employees . Contractors also imposing rules .. contractor without having right to setup rules are not contractor are employees otherwise they had to pay employment benefits


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Gby said:


> It doesn't matter wat Uber said I will sue them anyway ..I'm independent contractor not Uber employees . Contractors also imposing rules .. contractor without having right to setup rules are not contractor are employees otherwise they had to pay employment benefits


Who said you can't sue? I'm just answering your message... sue their asses. I agree with destroying a lying liar.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Still Standing said:


> I wish you all the luck in the world ..the person who complained must be satisfied with herself ... make a lot of noise ..go on twitter and tweet to the disabled organisations ...no one deserves to lose their means of income for asking for proof .
> The dog could have gone crazy in the car , some dogs do.. it could have attacked your Husband whilst he was driving .. that is why he wanted proof that the poodle was actually a service dog.
> I love dogs , but any dog can turn and attack a human if it is stressed .
> Your husband is worthy of keeping his income ... contact disabled advocates .
> This stinks.


The guy was a dumb s***. One of the Uber rules is you've got to take the damn dog.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Chorch said:


> Who said you can't sue? I'm just answering your message... sue their asses. I agree with destroying a lying liar.


Well I open out of Uber agreement and I can sue them anytime I still have thinks to put together I been provoch them harder but they didn't disconnected me .. I call support in purpose by being very nasty ..


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Gby said:


> It doesn't matter wat Uber said I will sue them anyway ..I'm independent contractor not Uber employees . Contractors also imposing rules .. contractor without having right to setup rules are not contractor are employees otherwise they had to pay employment benefits


You don't have grounds to sue them.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> By the way, service animals don't have to wear vests and handlers don't have to be visibly disabled or carry any documentation.


Without any documentation it mean are not recognize as service animal as ICE 60 miles from the border if you have no documentation it arest you any way


Demon said:


> You don't have grounds to sue them.


Yes I'm I already consulted union workers attorney everything are wrong it gets wrong Uber are wrong are criminals corporation since they start to the day on I been collected every single move between me and them including stealings on mileage on minutes harassment bullying . And they extract even money from my account without having rider account


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Gby said:


> Without any documentation it mean are not recognize as service animal as ICE 60 miles from the border if you have no documentation it arest you any way


Q17. Does the ADA require that service animals be certified as service animals?
A. No. Covered entities may not require documentation, such as proof that the animal has been certified, trained, or licensed as a service animal, as a condition for entry.



Redirecting…


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Gby said:


> Without any documentation it mean are not recognize as service animal as ICE 60 miles from the border if you have no documentation it arest you any way
> 
> Yes I'm I already consulted union workers attorney everything are wrong it gets wrong Uber are wrong are criminals corporation since they start to the day on I been collected every single move between me and them including stealings on mileage on minutes harassment bullying . And they extract even money from my account without having rider account


Not sure what's your origin. I talk spanish too. If you do too, please explain in spanish, because I understand less than half of your messages. Sorry &#128584;


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Gby said:


> Without any documentation it mean are not recognize as service animal as ICE 60 miles from the border if you have no documentation it arest you any way
> 
> Yes I'm I already consulted union workers attorney everything are wrong it gets wrong Uber are wrong are criminals corporation since they start to the day on I been collected every single move between me and them including stealings on mileage on minutes harassment bullying . And they extract even money from my account without having rider account


No you haven't.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Once again. Uber had no choice but to deactivate him when..........



lilird said:


> . He informed him that he doesn't take dogs.


----------



## Uberdrivernj12 (Jan 29, 2020)

lilird said:


> I was looking for help but I guess this was a mistake.


In cases like this, you have to wait for the driver to cancel the ride, no matter how long it takes. Or immediately put out a complaint to Uber about this request and what happened? Also, Uber usually doesn't usually deactivate you on the first occurrence, there might have been people you refused before? That complained and you didn't know about it.

you have to be careful with these situations, but service dogs can look like anything. Your only hope is to keep contacting Uber and explaining to them that the rider did not provide any proof of the dog being a service dog. Tell them you felt unsafe with a dog in your car that you were not sure was a service dog or not. And that without proof you wouldn't risk your safety. READ THE UBER GUIDELINES, as independent contractors we have more powers than we realize, but read the driver and passenger guidelines on the website, tedious stuff but worth it.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Uberdrivernj12 said:


> the rider did not provide any proof of the dog being a service dog. Tell them you felt unsafe with a dog in your car that you were not sure was a service dog or not. And that without proof you wouldn't risk your safety.


Terrible advice. 
Demanding proof for a service animal violates the ADA and is an automatic deactivation due to admission of guilt.



Redirecting…


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Gby said:


> Contractors also imposing rules .. contractor without having right to setup rules are not contractor


The contractee or contractor can set up rules. One of the conditions under which the TNCs operate in the various jurisdictions is that they require their contractors to abide by all applicable laws. That is a common condition in contracts of this nature. For that reason, Uber, Lyft and VIA can require that you comply with the ADA. The law does not demand that you like it, Y-E-T (Lyft's policy does, but the law does not, Y-E-T), but, it does demand your compliance.



Buck-a-mile said:


> One of the Uber rules is you've got to take the damn dog.


Effectively, that is the case. Lyt has a further policy that you like it. It does not publish that policy, but, try not liking it and see what happens,



Gby said:


> Without any documentation it mean are not recognize as service animal as


^^^^^^^^Never mind, the poster quoted _infra_ already has answered it.\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


TemptingFate said:


> Q17. Does the ADA require that service animals be certified as service animals?
> A. No. Covered entities may not require documentation, such as proof that the animal has been certified, trained, or licensed as a service animal, as a condition for entry.





Gby said:


> ICE 60 miles from the border if you have no documentation it arest you any way


Immigration laws and the ADA are two different animals. I do not disagree that there should be documentation, but, the law does not agree with me. Until someone changes the law, which, likely _ain't gonna' happinn_, you are stuck with it as it is. The only change to that law that I anticipate ever happening is that at some point, you will be required to like it.



Gby said:


> are wrong are criminals corporation since they start to the day on I been collected every single move between me and them including stealings on mileage on minutes harassment bullying . And they extract even money from my account without having rider account


Yes, they are, but, the law still stands.



Uberdrivernj12 said:


> In cases like this, you have to wait for the driver to cancel the ride, no matter how long it takes. Or immediately put out a complaint to Uber about this request and what happened? Also, Uber usually doesn't usually deactivate you on the first occurrence, there might have been people you refused before? That complained and you didn't know about it.


For a flat-out refusal, often it does. It does not always do that, but, there are times when it does. There does not seem to be that much consistency to it.

If you try to insist that it was dangerous, the dog was not under control, the dog was dirty, the dog clearly was not a service dog, the burden is on you to prove that. The standard of proof tends to be rather high on these matters. Anyone who is going into one of these disputes and expects to find the proverbial "level playing field" is _bigly_ setting up himself for a _majorly_ nasty surprise.



Uberdrivernj12 said:


> you have to be careful with these situations, but service dogs can look like anything.


Many people do have this misconception that a "service" dog is only a guide dog for the blind, thus is the usual Labrador or Shepherd or appropriate mutt. Due to advances over the past several years, people have learned that dogs can detect things such as imminent seizures or asthma attacks. Those dogs tend to be smaller. The owner often holds the dog close to the chest. Despite that, one particular breed frequently used is a real shedder. Ask me how I know this.



Uberdrivernj12 said:


> Your only hope is to keep contacting Uber and explaining to them that the rider did not provide any proof of the dog being a service dog. Tell them you felt unsafe with a dog in your car that you were not sure was a service dog or not. And that without proof you wouldn't risk your safety.


There is no requirement that the owner provide proof that it is a service dog. In fact, the law specifically prohibits the provider from demanding proof. Once the owner states that it is a "service" dog, you are pretty much stuck. You can ask what tasks it has been trained to perform, but, as l ong as the owner gives a "reasonable" answer, you then are REALLY stuck. The burden to prove that the answers were not "reasonable" is on the provider.

If you do ask the questions that the law permits, do record it. Lyft might interpret your asking the questions as "not liking it", which is against its policy. As some other posters have indicated, the majority of the legitimate owners do not mind the questions. They resent the fakes as much as you do. Most legitimate owners might be quick to complain, but prefer not to have to complain. They do, however, understand that the reason that they have to complain about denials is far too often due to the fakes.

You will run across a few of the legitimates who will resent the questions, but, most of those are members of a minority of the disableds who think that the world owes them something. The fakes, will, of course, get put out about the questions. They will complain about your asking them, which is why you must record it.

Trying to rely on the "safety" defence is difficult. You have quite the high standard of proof that you must overcome. We can pass over your walking into the process where those who render judgment already assume that the complaint is legitimate. If you try to cite "safety", often the response from those who render judgment is "If you are afraid of service animals, you do not need to be driving TNC", or something similar.

Lyft's SPAM on this matter reads *ALWAYS SAY "YES"* to service animals. . The business about "service animals" is there solely for Lyft's benefit. What is the reality is that you must always " say 'yes' " to _any_ dog, as, once you object, it miraculously becomes a "service" dog. Objecting, in the case of Lyft, is also a "sin"; even questioning it legitimately is..

Refuse them or haul them as you choose, but, keep in mind that you decline at your risk and peril


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

It is inconceivable that the OP's husband has been driving for Uber "for years" and was unaware of the dog issue. It is also inconceivable that in "years" of rideshare driving he has never encountered a dog before. 

For drivers, the general policy on this should always be, "Just accept the f****** dog and ***** about it later."


----------



## Uberdrivernj12 (Jan 29, 2020)

Wow, much better replies after I posted. Thank you everyone ugh there. Some people are really taking their replies serious, this is a good thing! I just learned a lot on here, thank you everyone, I didn’t not know much of this.

I’ve had several people with dogs, none were service animals as of yet, some I took some I haven’t, I have always asked whoever, I did not know I couldn’t do this. Thanks everyone on here who replies and helps the rest of us be better and safer out there.There’s so many people out there who lie to get away with things, how can you just trust someone, especially with an animal?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Aw Jeez said:


> For drivers, the general policy on this should always be, "Just accept the dog and @@@@@ about it later."


".......and caterwaul about it on YouPeaDotNet about it later............................."

That is certainly the safest, if you are aiming to avoid waitlisting or de-activation.

If it is Lyft, also remember to like it.



Uberdrivernj12 said:


> There's so many people out there who lie to get away with things, how can you just trust someone, especially with an animal?


You can not, but, in some cases policy or the law compels your "trust", or some semblance thereof.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Demon said:


> Doesn't change the fact that if someone turns down a service dog they have no grounds to sue.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ".......and caterwaul about it on YouPeaDotNet about it later............................."
> 
> That is certainly the safest, if you are aiming to avoid waitlisting or de-activation.
> 
> ...


In this case trust has zero to do with it. The OP admits that the driver had a policy in place that discriminates against the disabled when he stated "I don't take dogs".

When you establish a discriminatory practice you have no defense.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Well I spray with paper spry behind before tho dog come in then it will run like hell far away from my car I'm taking personal measure for my health also I will open the door of my Cadillac to accommodate the dog what ironic situation some one to come in my car take 3 $ ride then from 3$to spend 5$ to find gas station to clean up after dog .. it doesn't matter how clean are the dog it leave hair mess every where around ..Uber are classified as ride share not transportation industry to follow the rules of transportation ..if they want to have transportation rules they had to pay as employees in transportation


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Gby said:


> Well I spray with paper spry behind before tho dog come in then it will run like hell far away from my car


As long as no one sees your doing it, you might get away with it.



Gby said:


> I'm taking personal measure for my health also I will open the door of my Cadillac to accommodate the dog what ironic situation some one to come in my car take 3 $ ride then from 3$to spend 5$ to find gas station to clean up after dog .. it doesn't matter how clean are the dog it leave hair mess every where around


There are many here who do not disagree with you. The problem is that we _ain't_ the people who matter. It is that law that matters. That law dictates that you have to accommodate these people and their service animals regardless of the cost that this involves. The effect of the law is that their disability trumps your disability, your desire for financial soundness and everything else. I do not like it, either, but, it is the law. If Lyft finds out that I still do not like it, it will de-activate me, so, I am not going to tell Lyft that I still do not like it, even though the "Trust and Safety" Team has effectively notified me that I am required to like it.



Gby said:


> ..Uber are classified as ride share not transportation industry to follow the rules of transportation ..if they want to have transportation rules they had to pay as employees in transportation


In many jurisdictions, the Laws/Rules/Regulations that allow the TNCs to operate specifically dictate that they will require that their contractors follow all applicable laws. One such law, according to legislators/rule makers/regulators is the ADA. Uber/Lyft'VIA are required to compel you to follow the ADA or terminate your contract.

We can discuss the standards by which they terminate it all day. We can damn them for believing customer over driver all day. They deserve all of the damnation that they get. Despite that, if you admit that you would not haul the dog, and, admit that you demanded documentation, it does not matter if they believe the customer or not. If the customer states that the animal is required due to a disability of illness and can state the tasks that the animal has been trained to perform, the law demands that you accommodate it and specifically prohibits you from requiring further proof. I do not like that, either, nor do I like what Uber/Lyft/VIA do if you admit to violating the terms, but, if you admit to it, they are stuck.



BigRedDriver said:


> When you establish a discriminatory practice you have no defense.


My remark on compelling trust was more a general remark. There does seem to be a bit of a contradiction in the Original Post in that the wife stated initially that her husband "does not take dogs", but, then she did state that he would take service dogs. What is not quite clear, although it is what I get out of her statements, is that he only takes service dogs if someone can prove that they are service dogs. This, alone, is enough to hang Original Poster's husband.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Uberdrivernj12 said:


> In cases like this, you have to wait for the driver to cancel the ride, no matter how long it takes. Or immediately put out a complaint to Uber about this request and what happened? Also, Uber usually doesn't usually deactivate you on the first occurrence, there might have been people you refused before? That complained and you didn't know about it.
> 
> you have to be careful with these situations, but service dogs can look like anything. *Your only hope is to keep contacting Uber and explaining to them that the rider did not provide any proof of the dog being a service dog*. Tell them you felt unsafe with a dog in your car that you were not sure was a service dog or not. And that without proof you wouldn't risk your safety. READ THE UBER GUIDELINES, as independent contractors we have more powers than we realize, but read the driver and passenger guidelines on the website, tedious stuff but worth it.


Hey @Uberdrivernj12 calling bullshit on your above *word vomit* *FULL* of misinformation *no REAL* driver would *EVER *suggest.


----------



## theHawke (Mar 26, 2020)

Look, the General spirit in which Uber handles everything starts with - the driver has committed an heinous crime.

1) Thrice, wrongly, they adjusted my fare. The 1st time was when I’d just started, I let it go. The 2nd time, it was a couple of buys trying to cash in. When I wrote back a scathing reply about the exact stops and route taken, they put the money back. “Info available at the time” never seems to include asking the driver. I could go on, one fellow after I’d explained to him the traffic jjam (backing of the bridge causing delayed access to the eastern distributor) decided that 10 mins was too much at 1800 hrs to cover the cross to to Macquarie st.. I cancelled the job, in front of him. He now changes his mind again saying he’ll tell Uber that the trip was completed but now would navigate me to Bridge st. Of course he got off at a set of lights and wished me luck. I nearly slipped back to my law enforcement days, before doing my deep breathing exercises to calm myself.

2) the ratings system, anytime anybody decides to give a driver less than 5, it’ll take 500 5 star trips. The fact that I climbed up from 4.87 to 4.96 surprised even me. This is NOT TIME BOUND. However, the Acceptance & Cancellation- this is not measured in trips, well it is in a pseudo manner, because you can slog you balls out doing 3 minute trips, this figure will be dropped as measured by time. So not only do you slog your balls out, Uber says, good boy, now keep doing it. Why can’t you measure these by trips as well. I kept this up, for this Gold, Diamond till they offered me the same job 13 kms away, going on Southern Cross Drive at 0700 in the opposite direction 4 times and reduced my Acceptance rate. I gave up. Those who drive to the airport in Sydney will comprehend.

besides, look at what they offer, just one example - an 8 dollar car wash. That’s good I thought compared to to 20: 30, 40 or higher. I shook my head when I saw the regular price was 9 dollars.

3) It is the total contempt with which they hold the driver that I wrote the post rather than service animal. Just remember guys in this business there is only PD & PD drivers. Your compliments, the fact that somebody gave you a 50 dollar tip on a 20 dollar means nothing. PA & PD simply mean predeactivation. Post deactivation.

yes, I couldn’t do corporate career computing job at my age. Yes, I couldn’t do law enforcement with a fractured knee. Uber did offer me an income. It doesn’t take away from their complete lack of ethics.


----------



## MissouriTiger (Jun 3, 2019)

It sounds like the dog wasn't a service animal. Tell your husband to return to the house and plead his case. Maybe they will recind the complaint? Or have a lawyer challenge this. It's amazing what a good lawyer can sometimes accomplish with just a phone call. Also, try contacting the ADA for advice. Who knows. They might have a suggestion.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

MissouriTiger said:


> It sounds like the dog wasn't a service animal. Tell your husband to return to the house and plead his case. Maybe they will recind the complaint? Or have a lawyer challenge this. It's amazing what a good lawyer can sometimes accomplish with just a phone call. Also, try contacting the ADA for advice. Who knows. They might have a suggestion.


I'll bite on this, what in the post leads you to believe it wasn't a service animal?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

MissouriTiger said:


> It sounds like the dog wasn't a service animal. Tell your husband to return to the house and plead his case. Maybe they will recind the complaint? Or have a lawyer challenge this. It's amazing what a good lawyer can sometimes accomplish with just a phone call. Also, try contacting the ADA for advice. Who knows. They might have a suggestion.


WHAT part of the driver told the pax he does not take dogs don't you understand?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

MissouriTiger said:


> It sounds like the dog wasn't a service animal. Tell your husband to return to the house and plead his case. Maybe they will recind the complaint? Or have a lawyer challenge this. It's amazing what a good lawyer can sometimes accomplish with just a phone call. Also, try contacting the ADA for advice. Who knows. They might have a suggestion.


What about the story indicates it wasn't a service dog?

I mean, maybe it wasn't, but maybe it was. We'll never know because the driver handled it ALL wrong.

So, again, why do you think it wasn't?


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

We believe the driver, that's what. Uber/Lyft automatically believe the PAX, so we automatically believe the driver.

That's fair.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> We believe the driver, that's what. Uber/Lyft automatically believe the PAX, so we automatically believe the driver.
> 
> That's fair.


The driver hasn't posted anything.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Say the dog was growling at him and he didn’t feel safe, get a doctors note that he’s allergic to dogs, tell Uber the dog insisted on driving, say your bf is the son of the son of Sam and the dog was talking to him and telling him to do bad things.

say the dog was being a real biatch du dun dahhh


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Demon said:


> The driver hasn't posted anything.


Duh, troll, so I believe his wife who believes him. Besides being a troll you're simple.



IR12 said:


> "We believe the driver"....well, the driver is the one that opened his mouth & stuck his foot &#129462; in it.


Yeah the driver could have played it smarter, but that's an amateur for you. You amateurs don't know how to do nothing the right way.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I cannot believe this thread is still chugging along.

Y'all are exceptionally bored.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> I cannot believe this thread is still chugging along.
> 
> Y'all are exceptionally bored.


Some threads have been going 6 months + on UP. Out of curiosity, took a look a few days ago.
I think thread had something like 4k views but only 280 comments. I was surprised when posts reached 10 pages.
As shelter-in-place expands or in some areas extends, people are inclined to take interest in posts they'd normally ignore.
That said, I don't disagree with you.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Some threads have been going 6 months + on UP. Out of curiosity, took a look a few days ago.
> I think thread had something like 4k views but only 280 comments. I was surprised when posts reached 10 pages.
> As shelter-in-place expands or in some areas extends, people are inclined to take interest in posts they'd normally ignore.
> That said, I don't disagree with you.


Oh I know, but this is deactivated by Dog # 1,907,317.

That's all.

Some threads are more worthy than others.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> Y'all are exceptionally bored.


Some of these people have quit driving and are under stay home orders so they can not go to work. So they post on internet forums. It happens.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> I cannot believe this thread is still chugging along.
> 
> Y'all are exceptionally bored.


Every other thread seems to be about Unemployment Insurance.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Duh, troll, so I believe his wife who believes him. Besides being a troll you're simple.
> 
> Yeah the driver could have played it smarter, but that's an amateur for you. You amateurs don't know how to do nothing the right way.


But you don't believe the wife when she says her husband doesn't take dogs.


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


The near 5 star rating means ZILCH. Unfortunately, more then likely there isn't anything he can do to reverse that. Once it's permanent, it's done. People lie often about their dog being a service animal & while we're fully aware, you're kinda forced to take them. Unless you see them with the dog beforehand where you can cancel, your stuck. Which sucks.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Demon said:


> But you don't believe the wife when she says her husband doesn't take dogs.


So in addition to being a troll & simple you're illiterate, huh? If you'd read what I said, which I guess you can't, youdda seen I said he couldda handled it smarter. Am amateur or a newbie wouldn't know how to do it smarter. If you read what OP said, she said her husband's carried real service dogs before. So I believe the guy. It was fake. He just wasn't too smart the way he dealt with it.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

lilird said:


> I was looking for help but I guess this was a mistake.


I am curious...what help were you looking for? You said you husband knowingly made a decision that he knew that was going to get him released, so what additional help could he assumed he was going to get?


----------



## Micro limo (Feb 2, 2020)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


 Amber is clear about their policy when you sign up with them if you read all of their documentation and they send out reminding you about service animals on a regular basis so it's nobody's fault but your husband


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> So in addition to being a troll & simple you're illiterate, huh? If you'd read what I said, which I guess you can't, youdda seen I said he couldda handled it smarter. Am amateur or a newbie wouldn't know how to do it smarter. If you read what OP said, she said her husband's carried real service dogs before. So I believe the guy. It was fake. He just wasn't too smart the way he dealt with it.


If he knew what he was doing, he would have asked the two questions, and would have KNOWN that a vest is not necessary. Hell, even a LEASH isn't necessary on a service dog,so long as it's still under the handler's control -- not even if there's a leash law (SAs are exempt because their tasking may require being off-leash).


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

What many fail to understand is that if they answer the questions properly, you are stuck, even if it is obvious that the dog is a fake service animal.

Q: Is that animal required due to a disability or medical condition? (or simply: is that a service animal?)
A: Yes.
Q: What tasks has it been trained to perform?
A: Detection and warning of the onset of symptoms of a medical condition.

To be sure, the answer to question two is generic, but, it would be classified as an acceptable answer, thus, the driver is stuck, even if it is obvious _that thar' ann-ee-mull don't do no sech thang_.

The reality is that unless you do not care about the consequences, haul the dog. The agencies charged with enforcing the applicable provisions of the ADA recognise only dogs and one particular breed of very small pony as a "service animal". Thus, you need not haul "service toads" or "service parakeets", as, according to the aforementioned agencies, _thar' ain't no sech thang_.

Lyft might think that there is, but, Lyft requires you to like hauling service animals and the at times unpleasant consequences thereof. Lyft is a whole different animal when it comes to this. Lyft should come out and state this, though.

In many communities, the so-called "leash law" allows for dogs that are under the owner's voice command.

At one point, my parents lived in such a jurisdiction. They had this one neighbour who was a real [rectal aperture]. He constantly called the police because we would allow my mother's Grande Dame out without a leash. One of us always was with her At one point, our Friendly Local Police showed up when she was in the driveway and chewing on a bone. The neighbour ran from her house and pointed to Josephine and hollered at the Good Occifer. Josephine got up, as probably the only human being (and i use the term loosely, in the case of this neighbour) that Josephine did not like was this one. Immediately, I yelled "STAY!" at Josephine and she assumed a sitting position."GOOD DOG!" I asked the Good Occifer what he wanted me to do. He told me to call Josephine to me. "JOSEPHINE, COME!". She got up, came over to me and sat in front of me. "GOOD DOG!"

The Good Occifer then explained to [rectal aperture] neighbour that I and my dog were in compliance with the local law, as it was obvious to him that Josephine was under my voice command. The neighbour was, of course, somewhat less than delighted at this.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> If he knew what he was doing, he would have asked the two questions, and would have KNOWN that a vest is not necessary.


I already said he ain't handled it too smart. It ain't no surprise since most rideshare drivers ain't nothing but amateurs nohow so they ain't got no idea what they're doing out here in the 1st place.

I tell my drivers whether they're my limo drivers, cab drivers or rideshare drivers they usually gotta take the dogs. I have 2 cars on the limo svc. actually a Suburban & a Cad. that I put rubber floors in just for that. They already got leather seats. I also got this plain black minivan for W/C customers that got vinyl seats & rubber floors.

When they call to book a limo, I ask if there's any special needs we need to know about like wheelchairs or guide dogs or something like that. Usually they tell you but sometimes somebody's gotta get all uppity & offended. We just tell 'em it's to make sure we accommodate everybody's needs & yes they're gonna get their res. & all that.

If they tell me they got a service dog, I send 'em a car with rubber floors. All the cars got a small hand vac. anyhow.

I believe OP's husband when he says it was a fake service dog, but still the guy ain't handled it smart.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> I already said he ain't handled it too smart. It ain't no surprise since most rideshare drivers ain't nothing but amateurs nohow so they ain't got no idea what they're doing out here in the 1st place.
> 
> I tell my drivers whether they're my limo drivers, cab drivers or rideshare drivers they usually gotta take the dogs. I have 2 cars on the limo svc. actually a Suburban & a Cad. that I put rubber floors in just for that. They already got leather seats. I also got this plain black minivan for W/C customers that got vinyl seats & rubber floors.
> 
> ...


Yes people will get offended when you ask a question that you're not legally allowed to ask.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> I already said he ain't handled it too smart. It ain't no surprise since most rideshare drivers ain't nothing but amateurs nohow so they ain't got no idea what they're doing out here in the 1st place.
> 
> I tell my drivers whether they're my limo drivers, cab drivers or rideshare drivers they usually gotta take the dogs. I have 2 cars on the limo svc. actually a Suburban & a Cad. that I put rubber floors in just for that. They already got leather seats. I also got this plain black minivan for W/C customers that got vinyl seats & rubber floors.
> 
> ...


My point, and remember, I raised it first as a question, was what made him think it wasn't.

Yes, I get it that we're getting the story second hand, and that may be the source of the miscommunication/misunderstanding/lack of clarity.

She said he knew it wasn't a SA because

1. No vest. (not necessary)
2. Breed of dog -- some sort of Poodle, I believe. I'm not going back to check. (SAs can be any breed or mix or size, depending on what the disability and necessary task is.)
3. Handler wasn't disabled. (HTF would he know that? Many, many disabilities are "invisible" -- and, in reality, according to the ADA, if the disability is apparent, even the two questions shouldn't be asked, and the driver can really only go on cleanliness and behavior.)

Also notice, I was never actually answered, just jumped on for not automatically taking the deactivated driver's side since Uber always takes the rider's -- like that's justification for anything.

Two wrongs ALWAYS make a right, right?


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Should have said your car is experiencing problems and you can't take the ride. It really is this simple.


That works in delivery apps. Not RS. You can not take any ride without a well functioning safe car.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Demon said:


> Yes people will get offended when you ask a question that you're not legally allowed to ask.


Except, troll, ain't nothing illegal about asking it. If they got a motorized wheelchair, I ain't sending them no Cad. sedan, I'm sending them a van that's equipped for it.

If they got one of them service ponies, which I ain't seen yet, but that's just yet, I ain't sending them that same Cad. sedan, neither. I'm a send 'em a Suburban or something & maybe even take out a seat so we can carry the pony.

You amateurs are all the same, you shoot off at the yap about stuff you don't know shit about.

As long as they get their booking they ain't got nothing to say. Now, if I tell 'em I'm taking their booking or if I'm going along like normal & ask 'em about a guide dog & they say yes & suddenly I ain't got a car for 'em, that's diff. But if I start taking your booking it means I got something for you.

See I'm a pro & not no knowitall troll like you, so I know what I'm doing unlike you. You ain't nothing but no amateur & a troll so you ain't got nothing for nobody nohow.



SuzeCB said:


> Two wrongs ALWAYS make a right, right?


I don't give a shit . I still believe the driver. It was a fake. That driver just didn't deal with it smart.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

I reiterate my earlier statement:

Who cares. Take all dogs. Why turn down a ride over somebody having a friggin' dog, service animal or not!

If you've already wasted your time to get to the pickup location, JUST TAKE THE RIDE. 

I have badass Weathertech floor mats and leather seats... I wouldn't do RS without leather seats, or at least vinyl seat covers. Too much gross stuff if you have cloth that doesn't clean off easily. Just take animals, then it's no problem. 

As I said I've had obvious liars tell me it's a service animal, when I tell them "Whatever, I don't care, dog is fine." They keep trying to convince me it's a service animal thinking I'm trying to trick them... But I just genuinely don't care. Take the money! If you're allergic, roll down the window. Problem solved.


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

lilird said:


> I really hope that next time you make a mistake, and you will, you come across someone who gives you comfort, understanding and does not kick you when you're down. Especially during this heightened scary uncertain times we are living in now. I really hope that for you so you can learn compassion and lead a happier life. I can tell you are not in peace with yourself.


Actually most any forum you can expect some sympathy and some the other way. Why would he ever say no to a dog? I rarely get one and I just try to give the pax a cold shoulder. Maybe they will get the message or not. But you can't just say no.


----------



## cspringer805 (Jan 29, 2019)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


Is this for real?!?! That, or I think your husband didn't read ; you pretty much have to accept people with animals. The passenger could have a therapy MONKEY and you still have to accept the ride


----------



## Jacdino (Jun 2, 2019)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


You may have taken care of this matter but I sent a link anyway of outline of service animals

https://www.servicedogcertifications.org/ada-service-dog-laws/
In short they also should be wearing a vest /or tag.
John


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Sue them and they will show up to court with a real service dog. CASE CLOSED.


----------



## Jacdino (Jun 2, 2019)

They must wear a vest and/or tag if a service animal.
https://www.servicedogcertifications.org/ada-service-dog-laws/
JC


----------



## L. Shaw (Dec 6, 2015)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


I had a passenger once...she called me to tell me her previous 2 drivers had cancelled on her....and she told me what she was wearing...i told her i'd be there shortly....i was close by...i see a lady, matching the description she had gave me with a huge dog...i cancelled the trip and rode right past her...hell naw!!! And it was drizzling...as long as they inform me they have a dog with them beforehand, its just common courtesy....but if i pull up and you have not informed me...im going to keep rolling and pretend i don't see you....bottom line...i don't give a darn about Uber or Lyft rules...its my vehicle....and I've been driving since 2015...on and off...in 3 different cities....and just wondering why wasn't your husband driving for both Uber & Lyft anyway? Not to mention doordash, amazon flex, grubhub...you name it...if ride share is your only income...why not do it all? I would....best of luck to you...and fyi this exact thing happened to an uber driver friend of mine in New Orleans and she got re-activated...its your word against theirs....I've stopped doing uber and lyft until this virus is over...best wishes! Stay safe!


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

L. Shaw said:


> I had a passenger once...she called me to tell me her previous 2 drivers had cancelled on her....and she told me what she was wearing...i told her i'd be there shortly....i was close by...i see a lady, matching the description she had gave me with a huge dog...i cancelled the trip and rode right past her...hell naw!!! And it was drizzling...as long as they inform me they have a dog with them beforehand, its just common courtesy....but if i pull up and you have not informed me...im going to keep rolling and pretend i don't see you....bottom line...i don't give a darn about Uber or Lyft rules...its my vehicle....and I've been driving since 2015...on and off...in 3 different cities....and just wondering why wasn't your husband driving for both Uber & Lyft anyway? Not to mention doordash, amazon flex, grubhub...you name it...if ride share is your only income...why not do it all? I would....best of luck to you...and fyi this exact thing happened to an uber driver friend of mine in New Orleans and she got re-activated...its your word against theirs....I've stopped doing uber and lyft until this virus is over...best wishes! Stay safe!


Yes sometimes you simply can't locate the pax. Good use of the cancel button.


----------



## L. Shaw (Dec 6, 2015)

Youburr said:


> Yes sometimes you simply can't locate the pax. Good use of the cancel button.


Yep...your right. I only started doing that after i pulled up to pick someone up....years ago, it was pouring down raining, i waited for my passenger, no one came, i looked around to make sure i was at the right address...all i saw was a lady outside with her dog...waiting for them to go potty...i looked back down at my phone and heard my back door opening...it was the lady with the dog...the dog jumped in the car, then jumped in my front seat...shook his coat dry in my passenger seat...then went back to the back seat...i told the lady "Get out....Now" and went to the carwash to wipe down interior of my car with the cleaning products i kept in my trunk...but i felt so disrespected....who does that...she could've at least held her wet dog on her lap :frown: i thought for sure i would be deactivated that day


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Jacdino said:


> They must wear a vest and/or tag if a service animal.
> https://www.servicedogcertifications.org/ada-service-dog-laws/
> JC


False. And your link (a private site) does not even state that.


----------



## Santana5744 (Apr 3, 2020)

Uber doesn't care about drivers but riders. They think without drivers they can still make money. Most often riders lie on drivers and uber makes no effort to find out from drivers but takes drastic action against drivers based on riders report whether its the truth or not. That's the company we kill ourselves and make money for every day. We are not important to them and we are not counted.

I am allergic to dogs but Uber does't give a hoot about drivers and never made any provision in the law to protect drivers with such a condition. It is either take a dog and get sick or refuse and get deactivated. If this is not authoritarian rule then what is it? People shouldn't jump into conclusion and condemn our brother on this because it is the problem that many drivers face and the earlier Uber solves it the better. I have been a victim before. Please continue to engage them and explain your facts to them, hoping you will be activated again. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Santana5744 said:


> Uber does't give a hoot about drivers and never made any provision in the law to protect drivers with such a condition


Uber didn't make the ADA law. Uber has to abide by the law or face heavy penalties. If drivers can't abide by the law, Uber has no choice but deactivation. It's very simple.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Jacdino said:


> You may have taken care of this matter but I sent a link anyway of outline of service animals
> 
> https://www.servicedogcertifications.org/ada-service-dog-laws/
> In short they also should be wearing a vest /or tag.
> John


Uhhh... no.

That site is not official in any capacity, and, in fact, contributes to the confusion by selling vests and fake certificates.

The official site will end in .gov



L. Shaw said:


> Yep...your right. I only started doing that after i pulled up to pick someone up....years ago, it was pouring down raining, i waited for my passenger, no one came, i looked around to make sure i was at the right address...all i saw was a lady outside with her dog...waiting for them to go potty...i looked back down at my phone and heard my back door opening...it was the lady with the dog...the dog jumped in the car, then jumped in my front seat...shook his coat dry in my passenger seat...then went back to the back seat...i told the lady "Get out....Now" and went to the carwash to wipe down interior of my car with the cleaning products i kept in my trunk...but i felt so disrespected....who does that...she could've at least held her wet dog on her lap :frown: i thought for sure i would be deactivated that day


And THAT was obviously a fake.

This is why no driver should be without a dashcam.


----------



## L. Shaw (Dec 6, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Uhhh... no.
> 
> That site is not official in any capacity, and, in fact, contributes to the confusion by selling vests and fake certificates.
> 
> ...


This was 5yrs ago..when i 1st started Uber...i didn't know anything about dash cams...majority of my city had never heard of Uber to be honest


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

L. Shaw said:


> .all i saw was a lady outside with her dog...waiting for them to go potty...


Sounds like you were waiting for the lady to take a leak.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Btw people you can get a service dog vest replete with id cards and certificates for a couple dozen bucks on amazon. Carry one or two in your car in case your pax's dog forgot theirs. PROBLEM SOLVED. :thumbup:


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

cspringer805 said:


> The passenger could have a therapy MONKEY and you still have to accept the ride


Currently, those charged with enforcing the ADA recognise only two kinds of animals as "service animals": dogs and one particular breed of very small pony. Thus, you need not haul what are alleged to be "service monkeys" or "service rattle snakes". If you can not fit the animal into your vehicle, you are not obliged to haul it, either. If you are driving a Toyota Yaris, odds are that you can not fit that pony into it. If you are driving a mini-van, you are stuck, likely.



Jacdino said:


> In short they also should be wearing a vest /or tag.





Jacdino said:


> They must wear a vest and/or tag if a service animal.


^^^^^^^^Correct; I did not see it either, where it says that the animal must have a vest or tag.\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


TemptingFate said:


> False. And your link (a private site) does not even state that.





SuzeCB said:


> Uhhh... no.That site is not official in any capacity, and, in fact, contributes to the confusion by selling vests and fake certificates. The official site will end in .gov





Santana5744 said:


> I am allergic to dogs but Uber does't give a hoot about drivers and never made any provision in the law to protect drivers with such a condition


Uber did not make those laws, but, like everyone else, Uber is stuck with them. It must exact some sort of penalty. There are organisations that advocate for those protected by the ADA. They will take action at the smallest provocation. They have high powered lawyers at their disposal who work for them for free. One of the things that these do-gooders try to find out is what the company does to make sure that its contractors are following the law. If ti does not do anything to make sure that its contractors are following the law, the courts have held these companies just as liable for discrimination as the contractor who actually did the discrimination. You can thank the lawyers for much of this. The lawyers, who support the politicians, know that they can not get anything from the contractor. In many cases, he is judgment proof. The contractee, usually, though, has funds that the do-gooders can attach. Lawyers want to get paid, so, they will take it wherever they can find it.

This is one reason, of several, why when the Revolution comes, the first thing that we are going to do is shoot the lawyers.



Santana5744 said:


> It is either take a dog and get sick or refuse and get deactivated. If this is not authoritarian rule then what is it?


It is authoritarian in that someone who does not know you, your condition or situation gets to determine whose disability trumps whose. One of the problems with laws of this nature is that far too often, they go too far to protect whatever class it is that they are supposed to protect. The concept behind these laws is that they are supposed to level the proverbial playing field, not tilt it heavily against the other guy.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Currently, those charged with enforcing the ADA recognise only two kinds of animals as "service animals": dogs and one particular breed of very small pony. Thus, you need not haul what are alleged to be "service monkeys" or "service rattle snakes". If you can not fit the animal into your vehicle, you are not obliged to haul it, either. If you are driving a Toyota Yaris, odds are that you can not fit that pony into it. If you are driving a mini-van, you are stuck, likely.
> 
> ^^^^^^^^Correct; I did not see it either, where it says that the animal must have a vest or tag.\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/
> 
> ...


There are two issues about this that we see in this forum all the time, and somehow some (not you) seem to use the one to argue the other, and things get heated and confused.

The immediate one is what does the law say, what does Uber's settlement with the ADA folks say, what is Uber's obligation under both the law and the settlement, and what is the drivers' obligation under the law and TOS. I know, lots of sub categories!

The other is whether the law is too far-reaching or not. I can see where both sides are coming from, but, actually, NOT in the case on allergies.

Yes, allergies are acknowledged as a disability under the ADA. That being said, disabilities are called DIS-abilities because there are certain things the person with them simply cannot do, and that are either impossible or unreasonable for employers or general contractors that hire you as an IC can reasonably accommodate.

If you are blind, you can't drive for U/L. There is no way for them to reasonably accomodate this.

Now, a claim of debilitating allergies would be another... If your pet allergy is bad enough that you can't safely drive if exposed to pet hair/dander/saliva enzymes/skin oil, then you can't drive the general, paying public at all. If you are that severely affected, you can't come in close contact with anyone that HAS a pet, regardless of whether that pet is with them or not. There will be all of those elements mentioned all over them and their clothes, and your reaction will be pretty much the same as if the animal itself was in the car.

If your allergies ARE that severe, you can't reasonably do this job, the same way a blind person couldn't. In fact, stepping out of your thoroughly HEPA-filtered home could be deadly.

Some drivers keep trying to defend snowflakiness without thinking their arguing points through.

And I'm not saying I agree with every single aspect of the ADA law (of which service animals are actually a very small part). Just that if you're (general "you" there) are going to try to argue it, do yourself a favor and try rubbing two brain cells together to get a spark that may actually grow into a fully formed thought.

::climbs down from the soapbox::


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> If you are blind, you can't drive for U/L. There is no way for them to reasonably accomodate this.


If you are blind, you can not get a driver's licence at all. If you are allergic to dogs, you can. You can even get a hack licence if you are on crutches.

If you are on crutches, you can not load a fold-up wheelchair into a vehicle. You can, however,get a driver's licence and even a hack licence if you are on crutches.

If you are over eighty, you might not be able to put a fold-up wheelchair into your vehicle. You can, however get a driver's licence, a hack licence or renew any of the foregoing.

The argument that if you are allergic, you can not do this job might hold water, but, _it don't make no steam_.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If you are blind, you can not get a driver's licence at all. If you are allergic to dogs, you can. You can even get a hack licence if you are on crutches.
> 
> If you are on crutches, you can not load a fold-up wheelchair into a vehicle. You can, however,get a driver's licence and even a hack licence if you are on crutches.
> 
> ...


It does when you realize what such an allergy does.... it makes the person unable to be around the general public.

And yes, legally blind people can get driver's licenses in NJ.

My cousin, who is visually-impaired and legally blind since birth DID get a real and legal NJDL. When he moved to upstate NY, they refused him.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

I knew a drummer who was legally blind but could see ok enough with coke bottle lenses to be a top performer.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

17 pages devoted to the latest moron who refused a fake service animal! God help us, we’re all cooped up and losing our minds!


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Santana5744 said:


> Uber doesn't care about drivers but riders. They think without drivers they can still make money. Most often riders lie on drivers and uber makes no effort to find out from drivers but takes drastic action against drivers based on riders report whether its the truth or not. That's the company we kill ourselves and make money for every day. We are not important to them and we are not counted.
> 
> I am allergic to dogs but Uber does't give a hoot about drivers and never made any provision in the law to protect drivers with such a condition. It is either take a dog and get sick or refuse and get deactivated. If this is not authoritarian rule then what is it? People shouldn't jump into conclusion and condemn our brother on this because it is the problem that many drivers face and the earlier Uber solves it the better. I have been a victim before. Please continue to engage them and explain your facts to them, hoping you will be activated again. GOOD LUCK!!!


Not Uber's fault! Blame bleeding heart idiots who are SO kind, caring, and considerate that they don't give a shit about people like you!



Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber did not make those laws, but, like everyone else, Uber is stuck with them. It must exact some sort of penalty. There are organisations that advocate for those protected by the ADA. They will take action at the smallest provocation. They have high powered lawyers at their disposal who work for them for free. One of the things that these do-gooders try to find out is what the company does to make sure that its contractors are following the law. If ti does not do anything to make sure that its contractors are following the law, the courts have held these companies just as liable for discrimination as the contractor who actually did the discrimination. You can thank the lawyers for much of this. The lawyers, who support the politicians, know that they can not get anything from the contractor. In many cases, he is judgment proof. The contractee, usually, though, has funds that the do-gooders can attach. Lawyers want to get paid, so, they will take it wherever they can find it.
> 
> This is one reason, of several, why when the Revolution comes, the first thing that we are going to do is shoot the lawyers.


I'm down for that last bit about lawyers! Conveniently enough, most politicians are also lawyers... So it all lines up very nicely


----------



## TimmyWeekend (Jan 17, 2020)

I’m so sorry this happened to your husband. This is what I would do, contact Uber via phone call or Twitter. They are most likely to respond via Twitter. And do a direct message. Explain to them your situation. 

And if you are reactivated, always bring blankets with you just in case you have any more dogs that come into your vehicle. Do not deny any dogs regardless

Also, consider doing Uber eats, if you get reactivated. 

Wishing you and your husband success and good luck. ❤🍀


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> It does when you realize what such an allergy does.... it makes the person unable to be around the general public.


My experience suggests to me that there are more members of this "general public" that are in fold up wheelchairs than have service animals. Despite that, people who are on crutches can get driver's licences and hack licences and can be cab drivers. These people on crutches are exempt from regulatory requirements to assist people in folding wheelchairs into their cabs. In addition, in many jurisdictions, they are exempt from requirements that they assist blind people into their cabs, as it is difficult for them to get out of the car to do so.

By the standards that you and some others cite, these drivers on crutches would be "unable to deal with the general public". Despite this, their disability does not get trumped by their prospective customers.



SuzeCB said:


> And yes, legally blind people can get driver's licenses in NJ.


Let us keep in mind that you were the first to raise the "blind" and driver's licence matter.
I see that as I have had to do with others who argue against the allergic and cite their favourite "blind" comparison, I must specify that I was referring mostly to those who are one hundred per-cent blind. Anyone who is one hundred per-cent blind, which, I assumed that you meant when you raised the matter, can not get a driver's licence.

Every jurisdiction has a requirement that your vision be at least some figure or correctable to that figure in order to get a driver's licence. The national standard is either 20/40 or correctable to 20/40. Some states have slightly less stringent standards, but, there is a standard even in those states. If your vision is correctable to, say, 20/40, even though legally blind, you can get a licence. If your vision is not correctable to the standard, _you ain't gettin' no dry-vurr lie-since_.

A large number of "legally" blind people can see something. They are not one hundred per-cent blind. This is why the qualifying adverb "legally" is appended to the adjective "blind".

What happens is that people who like to draw the "blind" analogy to argue for the animal owner's disability's trumping the allergic's disability is that they switch their meanings when it is convenient to their argument.. The usual play is that when those who side with the dog owner first advance their "blind argument", they mean totally blind. Those who side with the allergic assume, and correctly so, that the interlocutor means totally blind. Thus, those who side with the allergic remind the interlocutor that blind people can not get a driver's licence, so, their comparison fails which causes the interlocutor's argument to fail. Of course, the interlocutor is aware of that, but, pulls the proverbial switcheroo and suddenly "blind" becomes "legally" instead of "totally" blind. Some see through this; some do not. I see through this.

Someone who is legally blind but whose vision can be corrected to the state standard can get a driver's licence. If he has a driver's licence, he can buy a vehicle and an insurance policy. If he can buy both of those and can show a driver's licence, he can driver for Uber/Lyft or even drive a cab or limousine. He will get a restricted licence, yes, but, the restriction is a code. The code simply dictates "must wear proper glasses or contact lenses". There are millions of driver's licences out there with that code. The insurer is not going to know the difference.

It appears that I was mistaken about the "argument" and holding the proverbial water. It is failing that "hydrostatic test". If it can not pass the hydrostatic test, _it ain't gonna' make no steam_.



SuzeCB said:


> My cousin, who is visually-impaired and legally blind since birth DID get a real and legal NJDL.


.........because his vision was correctable to the New Jersey standard.



SuzeCB said:


> When he moved to upstate NY, they refused him.


...because his vision was not correctable to the New York standard. What is funny is that New Jersey law demands 20/50 correctable while New York is only 20/70.New York has some funny law about 20/100 that I do not quite understand, but, this might be why your relative's vision is not considered "legally correctable" by New York. If your relative uses bioptic telescoping lenses, that might be a problem, as well, as some states do not allow that. I am not sure about New York.

Here is the real rub. Your relative could drive legally in New York with his New Jersey licence.



Youburr said:


> I knew a drummer who was legally blind but could see ok enough with coke bottle lenses to be a top performer.


Most legally blind people can see something. As you point out, give them "milk bottle" glasses and their vision is correctable even to 20/20 in many cases. Advances in technology have created these bioptic telescoping lenses that have allowed more people to see clearly. I have seen more than a few of those things. They look like miniature attachments to late nineteenth/early twentieth century microscopes.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

My point about the allergies is that if they are that bad, you can't be AROUND the general public, and THAT'S why you can't do rideshare. Hell, you and I both know that almost every one of the drivers looking for the allergy exemption. Have either no problem whatsoever and just want that "my car, my rules" thing to apply, and those that do aren't that bad. If they were, they'd be getting major symptoms from every pax that has a pet.

That's why they wouldn't be able to do RS.

The point about wheelchairs is different. The inability to fold and load the chair is way different than not allowing people in your car because they may have pets at home.

No pax = no RS
No wheelchairs doe NOT = no RS.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> No wheelchairs doe NOT = no RS.


HUH?


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> The point about wheelchairs is different. The inability to fold and load the chair is way different than not allowing people in your car because they may have pets at home


Actually what he's saying is the same thing.

I got a driver who's permanently on crutches cause of some illness he had when he was a kid. He's been on crutches since he was a kid. Nobody who's got any wheelchair gets picked up by him. They just don't get no service from him cause he's got a disability and can't give them no service.

Now it's the same for this 1 driver I got who's allergic to dogs. He can go anywhere. If he sees a dog he just goes away until the dog's gone. But he can't drive when there's a dog in the car. So people with dogs can't get no service from him just like people with a wheelchair can't get no service from my driver who's on crutches. It's the same thing except in case 1, the wheelchair cust.'s disability don't trump my driver's but in case 2 it does. That's not consistent so it's BS.

1 reason why I ask each cust. when he books is if he needs W/C or has a dog is so I know not to send the driver on crutches to the W/C cust. & not to send the allergic driver to the cust. who's got the dog. Both cust. get svc. everybody's happy except that dumbass troll here who tells me I can't ask no questions like that.

I got vehicles & drivers to take care of all kinds of custs. & all of 'em get svc. I will send 1 of the Cads. w/rubber floors to the cust w/the dog, but, he still gets the nice car he ordered. If they want to order a nice car & I don't got none at all for them, the guy knows that before I know he got a dog or a W/C. 
Then I suggest a car we got available & ask if they want that. Ain't nobody complained yet.


----------



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

Your first mistake is relying on Uber to pay the bills. Whether this dog situation happened or not, you’d be out of luck because no one is taking Ubers anymore.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

How much longer can we beat this dead horse?????


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> How much longer can we beat this dead horse?????


Dead horses are not recognized by ADA as service animals. You may still be deactivated for refusing them though.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> How much longer can we beat this dead horse?????


LOOONGGG!!! What else is there for an ant to do nowadays? &#129335;‍♂ But yeah... Might be a good idea for a mod to put also this thread out of its misery...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> HUH?


Not being able to fold/load/unload/unfold a wheelchair doesn't prevent you from driving rideshare...

Not being able to be around the general public because they may have a pet at home does.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> pet


Pets are not the subject of the discussion. Service animals are. Dealing with pets does not enter into this. In fact, turn down someone because you are allergic to his pet and you do not get de-activated automatically.

One ought to take care not to keep changing the appearance of animals from occasional to frequent depending on which circumstance advances the "argument" at the moment.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Pets are not the subject of the discussion. Service animals are. Dealing with pets does not enter into this. In fact, turn down someone because you are allergic to his pet and you do not get de-activated automatically.
> 
> One ought to take care not to keep changing the appearance of animals from occasional to frequent depending on which circumstance advances the "argument" at the moment.


I understand that. The question was whether or not someone with severe animal allergies can do RS. The answer is "no" because people with furry animals, whether the animal is a SA or pet, and whether the animal is with them or not, will have the animal's fur, dander, skin oil, and enzymes from saliva all over themselves and their clothes. And MOST people live with an animal of one kind or another.

If the driver's allergies are severe enough that we could legitimately say they present a danger if s/he takes the SA, then they are severe enough that s/he can't risk exposure to ANY person that has an animal.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> whether or not someone with severe animal allergies can do RS. The answer is "no"


I had assumed that we were excluding those whose allergies were so severe that they could not venture from home. There are people out there who have severe allergies, but the symptoms show only when the animal gets close. Those people should not be excluded from driving.

I will pass over, for now, those whose allergies are not severe, but, still cause discomfort.

The advocates for the dogs keep changing the circumstances to fit their agenda.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;I'm enjoying how Uber collapsing for harassment they did to all drivers


----------



## Leoncio (Mar 6, 2019)

lilird said:


> I was looking for help but I guess this was a mistake.


I know your pain, I once out of the blue an Uber rep called me, saying a passenger claimed they were discriminated, I told the rep that those passengers got angry because they wanted to smoke in the car, then as I was driving they started saying bad stuff so I kicked them out and that I already called Uber right after that happened. The rep then looked and found my report, after that he apologized and reinstated my account. The KEY here is to make a report ANYTIME you have a bad experience with a passenger, because they will definitly try to screw you over. Both the passenger and Uber/Lyft.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If you are blind, you can not get a driver's licence at all.


Then why does McDonalds put a braille menu right outside the drive up window?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

DIE THREAD JUST DIE ALREADY!


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Then why does McDonalds put a braille menu right outside the drive up window?


Checkmate atheists!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I had assumed that we were excluding those whose allergies were so severe that they could not venture from home. There are people out there who have severe allergies, but the symptoms show only when the animal gets close. Those people should not be excluded from driving.
> 
> I will pass over, for now, those whose allergies are not severe, but, still cause discomfort.
> 
> The advocates for the dogs keep changing the circumstances to fit their agenda.


I haven't changed anything. Passengers that have animals have all of the allergens all over them. They get in the car, they're close to the driver. All the hair/oil/dander/enzymes are in the car with the allergic driver.

If you're that allergic, you can't do a job where you have to have close contact with the general public.

I once worked in an office where one of the women had an "allergy" to strong perfumes. Maybe she did, or maybe she simply was nose-sensitive, as I have since become. Either way, she went crying to the owner over it, wanting him to demand no employees wear any perfume/cologne to work.

He actually indulged her and had the general manager consult an attorney to see what his responsibility was.

The answer was, "None." If it was an actual allergy, it would make her do more than get loud, yelling, "I'm ALLLLLERGIC!!" If it was nose-sensitivity, or an adverse reaction of disgust or dislike to someone's choice of scent, too bad. If the allergy HAD been legit, and OTC or Rx meds couldn't handle it, then it was bad enough that she was legit disabled, and shouldn't go anywhere where she might be exposed to people wearing perfume, and could probably qualify for disability benefits because of it.

There ARE people with allergies this severe. They have great difficulty going anywhere. This is the nature of such a disability.

But now we're into whether the law goes too far, or not far enough, and not whether or not drivers need to follow it or risk deactivation and possible (although I will admit improbable since U/L's pockets are much deeper) lawsuit and state and federal fines.

I keep saying to people here, DO WHAT YOU WANT, but know the risks. Don't cry if/when it bites you on the posterior.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Then why does McDonalds put a braille menu right outside the drive up window?


I lived in Minnesota when the ADA was first taking hold and was part of a committee trying to help the State leaders put together some initial guidelines.

Honest to god there was an hour long argument over having Braille added to handicap parking signs!


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

SuzeCB said:


> I haven't changed anything. Passengers that have animals have all of the allergens all over them. They get in the car, they're close to the driver. All the hair/oil/dander/enzymes are in the car with the allergic driver.
> 
> If you're that allergic, you can't do a job where you have to have close contact with the general public.
> 
> ...


To hell with all Uber dogs only real service animal should be allowed with proper documentation


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Gby said:


> To hell with all Uber dogs only real service animal should be allowed with proper documentation


There are no official documents and asking for them is illegal and cause for deactivation.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> There are no official documents and asking for them is illegal and cause for deactivation.


Service dog have documents and checked by veterinary for deseas


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Gby said:


> Service dog have documents and checked by veterinary for deseas


Nope! Read the ADA law. There are no papers required for service animals and demanding papers is illegal. You will be deactivated if you try. Do you need me to provide you with a link to the ADA law?


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> Nope! Read the ADA law. There are no papers required for service animals and demanding papers is illegal. You will be deactivated if you try. Do you need me to provide you with a link to the ADA law?


It is not illegal to ask to know if dogs are not contagious .my sister are veterinary and I know that I can sue Uber easy if force me to carry contagious animal .and deactivate me ..by the way you can sue any government agency if they make mandatory rules to commit suicide ..


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Gby said:


> It is not illegal to ask to know if dogs are not contagious .my sister are veterinary and I know that I can sue Uber easy if force me to carry contagious animal .and deactivate me ..by the way you can sue any government agency if they make mandatory rules to commit suicide ..


Has nothing to do with service animal requirements. If you ask about a dog's vaccinations, it might not violate the ADA but you might still get deactivated for refusing a service animal.

Suing Uber is never easy. Did you opt out of mandatory arbitration? Probably not. So you can't sue.

Can you prove the dog has a disease? Probably not. So you have no grounds to sue.

Just take the dog or risk deactivation. That's all there is to it.



Redirecting…


Q7. What questions can a covered entity's employees ask to determine if a dog is a service animal?
A. In situations where it is not obvious that the dog is a service animal, staff may ask only two specific questions: (1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability? and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform? Staff are not allowed to request any documentation for the dog, require that the dog demonstrate its task, or inquire about the nature of the person's disability.

Q8. Do service animals have to wear a vest or patch or special harness identifying them as service animals?
A. No. The ADA does not require service animals to wear a vest, ID tag, or specific harness.

Q17. Does the ADA require that service animals be certified as service animals?
A. No. Covered entities may not require documentation, such as proof that the animal has been certified, trained, or licensed as a service animal, as a condition for entry


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> Has nothing to do with service animal requirements. If you ask about a dog's vaccinations, it might not violate the ADA but you might still get deactivated for refusing a service animal.
> 
> Suing Uber is never easy. Did you opt out of mandatory arbitration? Probably not. So you can't sue.
> 
> ...


It is so easy to sue Uber true arbitration I been studying this from last 2 years then I collected all evidence I opt out of Uber agreement this year because I was ready to sue them but tx God it punished them for Al wrong doing ..it is just the end of the beginning . government are setting up rules to them because to many drivers sign up to unemployment and government pay those money from others hard working tax payers ..Uber hired driver as contractor and treated them as employee ..


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Gby said:


> It is so easy to sue Uber true arbitration I been studying this from last 2 years then I collected all evidence I opt out of Uber agreement this year because I was ready to sue them but tx God it punished them for Al wrong doing ..it is just the end of the beginning . government are setting up rules to them because to many drivers sign up to unemployment and government pay those money from others hard working tax payers ..Uber hired driver as contractor and treated them as employee ..


Good luck pal!


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Leoncio said:


> I know your pain, I once out of the blue an Uber rep called me, saying a passenger claimed they were discriminated, I told the rep that those passengers got angry because they wanted to smoke in the car, then as I was driving they started saying bad stuff so I kicked them out and that I already called Uber right after that happened. The rep then looked and found my report, after that he apologized and reinstated my account. The KEY here is to make a report ANYTIME you have a bad experience with a passenger, because they will definitly try to screw you over. Both the passenger and Uber/Lyft.


THIS!

Usually I just put up with dumb pax, because I'd rather take their money than have my own feeling of self righteousness... But if you ever have to do anything that will genuinely piss off a pax, and you think they'll retaliate, you should always message in first. Just like yelling at mommy and daddy or going to the police, they tend to believe whoever went to them first... Because the 2nd person just seems like they're making up a story to get back at the initial person.


----------



## Kochubei (Mar 12, 2020)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


Get an attorney or find out which company of lawyered is fighting in court to get drivets categorized as employ such as in LA NYC and have them send a letter


----------



## BlackLuxGL (Jun 11, 2018)

Don't stop the car and say you couldn't find the passenger…. still risky, but if you don't have a conversation with them they can't tell you its a service dog. They could still complain just theorizing it was because of the "service dog" and with the magic words you might be deactivated. You could take this to an extreme, park around the corner and wait for the rider to cancel, not answer their calls, etc. Turn off your phone and go to mcdonalds for a break.

Technically, legally, only dogs and "miniature horses" can qualify as service animals so LEGALLY you should be able to deny any other animal. Uber/Lyft will not explicitly acknowledge this (or support you if you push back about it) but it is easy to find the references. Further, if you ask the rider "is the animal required because of disability" and they say yes, you can ask them task it trained to perform…. most will say "emotional support" then you can LEGALLY say "emotional support animals are not service animals" but you will almost certainly still be deactivated on a complaint about this, even though legally you are correct. (I do wonder if they would deactivate if someone complains that their "service pig" cat or snake was denied….. maybe they only deactivate on dogs/min horses….. search the forum and maybe find out.)


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Send a thank you note to uber.
> 
> It should begin: Dear Dara, Thank you for saving my husband from Coronavirus infection...


Yikes .!!!



BlackLuxGL said:


> Don't stop the car and say you couldn't find the passenger&#8230;. still risky, but if you don't have a conversation with them they can't tell you its a service dog. They could still complain just theorizing it was because of the "service dog" and with the magic words you might be deactivated. You could take this to an extreme, park around the corner and wait for the rider to cancel, not answer their calls, etc. Turn off your phone and go to mcdonalds for a break.
> 
> Technically, legally, only dogs and "miniature horses" can qualify as service animals so LEGALLY you should be able to deny any other animal. Uber/Lyft will not explicitly acknowledge this (or support you if you push back about it) but it is easy to find the references. Further, if you ask the rider "is the animal required because of disability" and they say yes, you can ask them task it trained to perform&#8230;. most will say "emotional support" then you can LEGALLY say "emotional support animals are not service animals" but you will almost certainly still be deactivated on a complaint about this, even though legally you are correct. (I do wonder if they would deactivate if someone complains that their "service pig" cat or snake was denied&#8230;.. maybe they only deactivate on dogs/min horses&#8230;.. search the forum and maybe find out.)


For sure it's best to keep on driving. You can't get deactivated if you never had them. I did it a couple weeks ago with groceries. I pull into Walmart and dude had literally like 4 carts full of crap. With a walker to boot. Was on his phone so he never saw me. I canceled it and keep going,screw the cancellation fee.


----------



## UBro Man (Mar 21, 2019)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


@lilird It probably is nothing your husband did wrong. One week ago, I got the same email, notifying me of a Rider complaint about my unsafe driving, which I KNOW to be untrue. Uber is using ANY excuse to deactivate the longtime drivers, that I know. Once upon a time, Uber would investigate complaints on both sides of the situation; now, they don't bother. Your husband did nothing wrong. Now, I drive for Instacart and Postmates and I AM MUCH HAPPIER, making roughly the same amount, and not using so much gas nor putting so many miles on my car. This may not work for your husband, inasmuch as his mobility is impaired. But, right now, that's all I can suggest. Good luck to you both.


----------



## uberdriver2020 (Mar 26, 2020)

Do INSTACART or other delivery job. They are in demand right now.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

UBro Man said:


> @lilird It probably is nothing your husband did wrong. One week ago, I got the same email, notifying me of a Rider complaint about my unsafe driving, which I KNOW to be untrue. Uber is using ANY excuse to deactivate the longtime drivers, that I know. Once upon a time, Uber would investigate complaints on both sides of the situation; now, they don't bother. Your husband did nothing wrong. Now, I drive for Instacart and Postmates and I AM MUCH HAPPIER, making roughly the same amount, and not using so much gas nor putting so many miles on my car. This may not work for your husband, inasmuch as his mobility is impaired. But, right now, that's all I can suggest. Good luck to you both.


Except the OP admitted he willing and knowingly discriminated.

Other than that, he did everything right.

SMH


----------



## RxUber (Mar 18, 2020)

IR12 said:


> Calling bullshit on this post.
> How can a driver drive "for years" according to you and not know the fastest way to get deactivated?


Calling bullshit on your reply. Just because, the writer didn't word it the way you personally preferred, doesn't mean that person was bullshitting. You're just a spoiled child who doesn't want to be ignored.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

RxUber said:


> Calling bullshit on your reply. Just because, the writer didn't word it the way you personally preferred, doesn't mean that person was bullshitting. You're just a spoiled child who doesn't want to be ignored.


Another clueless post on this tired ass thread.
Ignore a dumbass✔
UNwatch✔


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

IR12 said:


> Another clueless post on this tired ass thread.
> Ignore a dumbass✔
> UNwatch✔


I don't think is bs. One of my good friends has driven for Uber over 5 years. And when his rating his 4.9 plus. He always refuses animals and questions the validity of it is a service animal
He says his rating can take the hit. But he will not put up with chihuahua's posing as a service animal. They never deactivated him for it though.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Taxi818 said:


> I don't think is bs. One of my good friends has driven for Uber over 5 years. And when his rating his 4.9 plus. He always refuses animals and questions the validity of it is a service animal
> He says his rating can take the hit. But he will not put up with chihuahua's posing as a service animal. They never deactivated him for it though.


Why can't a chihuahua be a service animal?


----------



## Premsoma1 (Feb 7, 2016)

losiglow said:


> Unfortunately this is true. Any service animal complaint and you're deactivated. Pretty much "no questions asked" policy.
> 
> You could try reaching out to Uber and giving them the story. But most drivers haven't had any luck.


Sorry to hear that. There is also another app platform called Myle Ny base check it out they do Medicaid calls and regular services. 
I'm not a part of it.im not working currently because of the Crisis. Best of luck.&#128591;


----------



## Dre1983 (Dec 24, 2017)

Crazy. You should never refuse “a service animal”. You can refuse a black person, a “mexican”, a fat person etc. for “not safe to pick up”... and you’re going to be fine.

About 18 months ago, I’ve been in this stupid situation when a teen girl (definitely not needing a service dog) requested a Uber Pool having a Great Dane ... huuge (that was not a service dog). I already had a passenger in the back. I knew her tactics so I had to accept the pickup, asked the passenger to come in front with me and the entire back seat to be for her and the dog. It was a 15 min drive. The dog was stinking. I received a complaint from the initial passenger for not being professional and 1 star.
Uber did nothing about it. They sent me emails thanking me for not refusing the “service” dog and somehow admitted it sucks and it’s nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Why can't a chihuahua be a service animal?


Hehehe. They can. It's just unlikely. Lol.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Taxi818 said:


> I don't think is bs. One of my good friends has driven for Uber over 5 years. And when his rating his 4.9 plus. He always refuses animals and questions the validity of it is a service animal
> He says his rating can take the hit. But he will not put up with chihuahua's posing as a service animal. They never deactivated him for it though.


Chihuahua's can be service dogs.

ANY breed can be a service dog, so long as tha specific dog has the temperament and training.


----------



## Jacdino (Jun 2, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> False. And your link (a private site) does not even state that.


*It's not False*... https://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm 
this link is from federal government rules. There are online services that give easier access for info.



SuzeCB said:


> Chihuahua's can be service dogs.
> 
> ANY breed can be a service dog, so long as tha specific dog has the temperament and training.


https://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm 
this link is from federal government rules. There are online services that give easier access for info.



Dre1983 said:


> Crazy. You should never refuse "a service animal". You can refuse a black person, a "mexican", a fat person etc. for "not safe to pick up"... and you're going to be fine.
> 
> About 18 months ago, I've been in this stupid situation when a teen girl (definitely not needing a service dog) requested a Uber Pool having a Great Dane ... huuge (that was not a service dog). I already had a passenger in the back. I knew her tactics so I had to accept the pickup, asked the passenger to come in front with me and the entire back seat to be for her and the dog. It was a 15 min drive. The dog was stinking. I received a complaint from the initial passenger for not being professional and 1 star.
> Uber did nothing about it. They sent me emails thanking me for not refusing the "service" dog and somehow admitted it sucks and it's nothing you can do about it.


Its a Federal Law https://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm 
this link is from federal government rules. There are online services that give easier access for info.



Dre1983 said:


> Crazy. You should never refuse "a service animal". You can refuse a black person, a "mexican", a fat person etc. for "not safe to pick up"... and you're going to be fine.
> 
> About 18 months ago, I've been in this stupid situation when a teen girl (definitely not needing a service dog) requested a Uber Pool having a Great Dane ... huuge (that was not a service dog). I already had a passenger in the back. I knew her tactics so I had to accept the pickup, asked the passenger to come in front with me and the entire back seat to be for her and the dog. It was a 15 min drive. The dog was stinking. I received a complaint from the initial passenger for not being professional and 1 star.
> Uber did nothing about it. They sent me emails thanking me for not refusing the "service" dog and somehow admitted it sucks and it's nothing you can do about it.


Its a Federal Law https://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm 
this link is from federal government rules. There are online services that give easier access for info.



Taxi818 said:


> I don't think is bs. One of my good friends has driven for Uber over 5 years. And when his rating his 4.9 plus. He always refuses animals and questions the validity of it is a service animal
> He says his rating can take the hit. But he will not put up with chihuahua's posing as a service animal. They never deactivated him for it though.


*It's not False*... https://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm 
this link is from federal government rules. There are online services that give easier access for info. The pat must have id card with picture or tag.



IR12 said:


> Another clueless post on this tired ass thread.
> Ignore a dumbass✔
> UNwatch✔


Its a Federal Law.. https://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm 
this link is from federal government rules. There are online services that give easier access for info. The pat must have id card with picture or tag.



Taxi818 said:


> I don't think is bs. One of my good friends has driven for Uber over 5 years. And when his rating his 4.9 plus. He always refuses animals and questions the validity of it is a service animal
> He says his rating can take the hit. But he will not put up with chihuahua's posing as a service animal. They never deactivated him for it though.


Its a Federal Law https://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm 
this link is from federal government rules. There are online services that give easier access for info. The pat must have id card with picture or tag.


----------



## Premsoma1 (Feb 7, 2016)

lilird said:


> He signed up for Lyft and there a wait list. He acknowledges he should have not turned him away although it was a clear he was lying. But the last thing he needs right now is to get beat up. He is already doing enough of it to himself.


Keep calling Uber, talk to a hire up personal. This is serious issue at this time of the crisis year. Apply for the Grant's. Pandemic un..emp...Assistant, S.B.I loan. Do it asap if you cant do it , get help from your tax preparer to do this. Go to Drivers benefit. Org or download the app. There are info for drivers to apply above mentioned. 
Good Luck. Keep Praying. &#128591;&#129310;



lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


Follow this


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Jacdino said:


> *It's not False*... https://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm
> this link is from federal government rules. There are online services that give easier access for info. The pat must have id card with picture or tag.


From your ADA source:



> When it is not obvious what service an animal provides, only limited inquiries are allowed. Staff may ask two questions: (1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability, and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform. *Staff cannot* ask about the person's disability, *require medical documentation, require a special identification card or training documentation for the dog*, or ask that the dog demonstrate its ability to perform the work or task.


It says the opposite of what you claim it says.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Another clueless post on this tired ass thread.
> Ignore a dumbass✔
> UNwatch✔


You'll have to excuse the good Dr., he obviously didn't read the OP when she wrote about her husband not accepting dogs. That, in itself, creates a discriminatory policy against the disabled who require dogs and have the legal right to be transported with the dog.

Sometimes all I can do is SMH.


----------



## Sthomas1218 (Apr 13, 2020)

losiglow said:


> Unfortunately this is true. Any service animal complaint and you're deactivated. Pretty much "no questions asked" policy.
> 
> You could try reaching out to Uber and giving them the story. But most drivers haven't had any luck.


Reach out to Uber..... How? Just curious. All I ever get is someone in the Philippines and they accomplish nothing. Greenlight helped some but they are now closed.


----------



## Jacdino (Jun 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> From your ADA source:
> 
> It says the opposite of what you claim it says.


and what was that?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Jacdino said:


> They must wear a vest and/or tag if a service animal.





Jacdino said:


> and what was that?


FALSE!


----------



## Jacdino (Jun 2, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> FALSE!


There must be some document either tag or digital. But not going to make a muss over this just going by the game plan being 99.9% into the law.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Jacdino said:


> There must be some document either tag or digital. But not going to make a muss over this just going by the game plan being 99.9% into the law.


Did you even read the law that you posted multiple times? NO TAG OR DOCUMENT IS REQUIRED AND ASKING FOR ONE IS ILLEGAL. Comprende?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Jacdino said:


> They must wear a vest and/or tag if a service animal.
> JC


What! Is ya ignant? The site you referenced contains:
*10. Do you need a vest, ID card or special harness for a service dog?*
Under ADA service dog rules, items such as vests, ID cards or special harnesses are not required for service dogs."

Get it together man!


----------



## Jacdino (Jun 2, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Did you even read the law that you posted multiple times? NO TAG OR DOCUMENT IS REQUIRED AND ASKING FOR ONE IS ILLEGAL. Comprende?


Then carry the "link with you or take a picture of a Certificate you receive. I'm good thats what counts, do it your way. I know in withing the law I feel your getting to technical.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Jacdino said:


> But not going to make a muss over this


Well that's mighty big of you considering you have no leg to stand on!


----------



## Jacdino (Jun 2, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> What! Is ya ignant? The site you referenced contains:
> *10. Do you need a vest, ID card or special harness for a service dog?*
> Under ADA service dog rules, items such as vests, ID cards or special harnesses are not required for service dogs."
> 
> Get it together man!





kc ub'ing! said:


> Well that's mighty big of you considering you have no leg to stand on!


I left out " not " needed for vest

Here's line per line per Federal Guidlines


Redirecting…


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Jacdino said:


> Then carry the "link with you or take a picture of a Certificate you receive. I'm good thats what counts, do it your way. I know in withing the law I feel your getting to technical.


There's no certificate required! Why is that so hard for you to understand?


----------



## Jacdino (Jun 2, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Well that's mighty big of you considering you have no leg to stand on!


After reading the detail help you understand. This way lets leave it to the hand!



TemptingFate said:


> There's no certificate required! Why is that so hard for you to understand?


Get a life!!!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Jacdino said:


> This way lets leave it to the hand!


Just say, "I was wrong to post incorrect information as fact. I'll try to be better going forward." Cut and paste, be my guest!


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> What's to stop drivers from agreeing to take the dog, knowing the claim of service animal is fake, but then creating a mess and submitting a cleaning fee?
> 
> If its urine, a lot of dog owners might not even notice their dog made a mess


I think I put my two cents on this topic but if not....here it goes and it's worked for me.
I never refuse a dog. I just tell them they are welcomed to bring their dogs along and they have to go where I transport my loving doggies......in the back luggage area. It worked for me.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Jacdino said:


> After reading the detail help you understand. This way lets leave it to the hand!
> 
> 
> Get a life!!!


SMH


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Send a thank you note to uber.
> 
> It should begin: Dear Dara, Thank you for saving my husband from Coronavirus infection...


This is, hands down, the best aged post I've ever made.


----------



## Denali512 (Jan 27, 2020)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


Has your husband already talked about this with Uber and confessed to them exactly what you told us here? If not, he needs to deny the whole thing. Tell Uber that the man never said he had service dog. If your husband did tell Uber exactly what you told us here then he's f'd. There's no way Uber will let him drive passengers again. However, if your husband himself is disabled then he may be able to play that card. But, I would go through an attorney to contact Uber. You may find an attorney that will take the case on a contingency fee (Look it up if you're not familiar with what that means. The attorney can figure out a way to get Uber to think that your husband somehow felt justified in what he decided. The attorney can make a big deal out of this and maybe get Uber to make a settlement with you (because then the attorney will make money) and get him reinstated to drive. The attorney can threaten to file a disability discrimination complaint with EEOC. Uber definitely does not want that attention and will most likely settle. The attorney will also track down the guy who said he had a service dog and make him prove it. Contrary to what other respondents have said, there are actually three questions that EEOC allows you to ask to determine if the dog is truly a service animal. You can do a google search to find those three questions on the EEOC website. Just because Uber says you have to take an animal because the rider says it's a service animal is BS. Uber's requirement does not comport with the law.

And, anyone reading this that thinks lying in this situation or having an attorney threaten Uber is unethical then you can keep that opinion to yourself. IDGAF if you think that. The man needs to drive again to make money for his family. Sure, the man f'd up but he shouldn't allow Uber to blackball him for life. Plus, I have no traditional moral compass so any 'holier-than-thou' person reading this think they are going to make me feel guilty about the advice I've given then you're wasting your breath. It's a dog-eat-dog world and sometimes you have to do whatever you have to do to save yourself.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Denali512 said:


> Has your husband already talked about this with Uber and confessed to them exactly what you told us here? If not, he needs to deny the whole thing. Tell Uber that the man never said he had service dog. If your husband did tell Uber exactly what you told us here then he's f'd. There's no way Uber will let him drive passengers again. However, if your husband himself is disabled then he may be able to play that card. But, I would go through an attorney to contact Uber. You may find an attorney that will take the case on a contingency fee (Look it up if you're not familiar with what that means. The attorney can figure out a way to get Uber to think that your husband somehow felt justified in what he decided. The attorney can make a big deal out of this and maybe get Uber to make a settlement with you (because then the attorney will make money) and get him reinstated to drive. The attorney can threaten to file a disability discrimination complaint with EEOC. Uber definitely does not want that attention and will most likely settle. The attorney will also track down the guy who said he had a service dog and make him prove it. Contrary to what other respondents have said, there are actually three questions that EEOC allows you to ask to determine if the dog is truly a service animal. You can do a google search to find those three questions on the EEOC website. Just because Uber says you have to take an animal because the rider says it's a service animal is BS. Uber's requirement does not comport with the law.
> 
> And, anyone reading this that thinks lying in this situation or having an attorney threaten Uber is unethical then you can keep that opinion to yourself. IDGAF if you think that. The man needs to drive again to make money for his family. Sure, the man f'd up but he shouldn't allow Uber to blackball him for life. Plus, I have no traditional moral compass so any 'holier-than-thou' person reading this think they are going to make me feel guilty about the advice I've given then you're wasting your breath. It's a dog-eat-dog world and sometimes you have to do whatever you have to do to save yourself.


What is the third?


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


They did exactly the same thing to me . The dog was DEFINATELY NOT a service dog . Filthy dirty, jumping all over the place, uncontrollable & uncontained and the dog's owner was all hopped up on meth or some other drugs . When i say " hopped up " i mean really whacked out of her mind but she wasn't so whacked out she couldn't complain to Uber because she did & said i wouldn't take her ( fake ) service dog . Fired immediately and I, too have mobility problems . I then called at least 5 Attorneys thinking I'd get reinstated and collect some money but as it turned out no Attorney was interested in my case . Her and the dog presented safety issues . Had that dog gotten in my car it would of been jumping all over the place & probally torn my seats while i was driving and she might of stabbed me being all drugged up over anything . Uber says it's number ONE priority is safety . Ha ha ha .What a joke they are . 100 % unjustified & unreasonable firing of me . If they are concerned about safety my driver's account would be open today .



Nobo said:


> TBH he actually broke the law , the ONLY 2 questions you are allowed to ask about a service animal is IF it is a service animal and what it was trained for.


Then for asking they'll rate you " One " and you'll be be fired either way . You just can't win .



Big Lou said:


> I think I put my two cents on this topic but if not....here it goes and it's worked for me.
> I never refuse a dog. I just tell them they are welcomed to bring their dogs along and they have to go where I transport my loving doggies......in the back luggage area. It worked for me.


That wouldn't even of worked for me . It was a big dog & was uncontained . Even the owner couldn't control her dog . It would not just stay anywhere you put it . Back, front, anywhere .


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

moJohoJo said:


> They did exactly the same thing to me . The dog was DEFINATELY NOT a service dog . Filthy dirty, jumping all over the place, uncontrollable & uncontained and the dog's owner was all hopped up on meth or some other drugs . When i say " hopped up " i mean really whacked out of her mind but she wasn't so whacked out she couldn't complain to Uber because she did & said i wouldn't take her ( fake ) service dog . Fired immediately and I, too have mobility problems . I then called at least 5 Attorneys thinking I'd get reinstated and collect some money but as it turned out no Attorney was interested in my case . Her and the dog presented safety issues . Had that dog gotten in my car it would of been jumping all over the place & probally torn my seats while i was driving and she might of stabbed me being all drugged up over anything . Uber says it's number ONE priority is safety . Ha ha ha .What a joke they are . 100 % unjustified & unreasonable firing of me . If they are concerned about safety my driver's account would be open today .
> 
> 
> Then for asking they'll rate you " One " and you'll be be fired either way . You just can't win .
> ...


It's easy to be a Monday morning quarterback, but I still say If they don't agree to your terms.....No ride. Just do not start the ride and if you can get them to cancel good. Either way, they can't rate you as long as you don't start the ride. 
Service dog my arshe.


----------



## Mark h Silvernail (Jan 12, 2018)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


Make a new account...


----------



## Stef890 (Jan 10, 2019)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


He should of taken the dog... I always let them in, I don't care if they are service dogs or not. I love dogs I wish I could take dogs instead of people&#128514;. Just call Uber and tell them he lied. Make up something. The passenger was drunk and was cursing, or the passenger was smoking.. I don't know make up something lol.. *** that. I'm not letting them deactivated me for no freaking passenger



Giantsfan1503 said:


> Step 1 is deny it ever happened. Contact Uber and say you didn't even see a dog. Say the passenger was drunk and holding a gun and you got scared. You have to be creative if you want to get reactivated. Hell even press charges on the @@@@@@@ and say you felt threatened. They'll reactivate you quick


Fukkk yeaaa


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Big Lou said:


> It's easy to be a Monday morning quarterback, but I still say If they don't agree to your terms.....No ride. Just do not start the ride and if you can get them to cancel good. Either way, they can't rate you as long as you don't start the ride.
> Service dog my arshe.


But they can report you.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Demon said:


> But they can report you.


If push comes to shove, most complaints are embellished to make their complaint palatable to U/L. You have that power too.

No leash on dog
Animal growled and was threatening
Passenger wanted to smoke 
Inappropriate remarks
Dog just threw up
Foul odor 
_Dog was ugly_
Lots of options.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> Dog was ugly


ok, that was just MEAN to the dog. Just saying.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ok, that was just MEAN to the dog. Just saying.


He made up for it with his personality


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ok, that was just MEAN to the dog. Just saying.


Sometimes a man just has to be put in his place.


----------



## 416Uber (May 14, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> By the way, service animals don't have to wear vests and handlers don't have to be visibly disabled or carry any documentation.


So when I show up with my service animal ( which is a miniature horse) you better be waiting with open arms.


----------



## bigjohnprodriver (Mar 29, 2020)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


Oh man that is disgusting. I'm the same way just one more complaint and I am done (deactivated)). I had this same thing happen to me but I did let them ride. The dog was okay. We were going to Wal-Mart and I let them off near the entrance. But they walked over to a close hotel. Now if you were disabled you wouldn't walk over to a hotel if you were getting dropped off at WalMart. Within five minutes my phone ding and it was them ready to go. If you ask me it was drug deal. I've been used many times by young people making drug deals but I can't prove it. The moral to the story is that "the Driver has to bend over backwards for the riders and grab your ankles" or you just might get permanently deactivated no matter your score or history. It's called slavery and we are n it.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Think this is a troll, no driver would refuse a service dog in this manner


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

416Uber said:


> So when I show up with my service animal ( which is a miniature horse) you better be waiting with open arms.


Sure, as long as your horse fits in my car, is housebroken, is under your control, and doesn't compromise the safety of my vehicle operation.

What service has your horse been trained to perform?

(9) _Miniature horses_.

(i) A public accommodation shall make reasonable modifications in policies, practices, or procedures to permit the use of a miniature horse by an individual with a disability if the miniature horse has been individually trained to do work or perform tasks for the benefit of the individual with a disability.
(ii) _Assessment factors_. In determining whether reasonable modifications in policies, practices, or procedures can be made to allow a miniature horse into a specific facility, a public accommodation shall consider -
(A) The type, size, and weight of the miniature horse and whether the facility can accommodate these features;
(B) Whether the handler has sufficient control of the miniature horse;
(C) Whether the miniature horse is housebroken; and
(D) Whether the miniature horse´s presence in a specific facility compromises legitimate safety requirements that are necessary for safe operation.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Holy He!! Batman!

Deactivated by dog #3,749 was a hit. 21 pages and still rolling


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> If you're that allergic, you can't do a job where you have to have close contact with the general public.


How many ways do I need to state this: "I am not discussing people who are so allergic that they go into convulsions if they leave their home."?

The people who wrote and enforce this law do not require me to like it, Y-E-T. Hillary did not win. Lyft does require me to like it, but, that is something different. I do understand that the driver is stuck with the law the way that it is, but, that does not mean that the law should be the way that it is.

I am not even allergic to them. I do not like having to clean up after them. That takes time (READ: money). Only Lyft requires me to like having to waste my time cleaning up after them. The feds and the state do not, Y-E-T.



Big Lou said:


> If push comes to shove, most complaints are embellished to make their complaint palatable to U/L. You have that power too.
> 
> No leash on dog
> Animal growled and was threatening
> ...


The problem with that is that Uber or Lyft are likely still to favour the customer. A poster to a different topic about fake service animals managed to get hold of a policy handbook for Uber representatives who handle these ADA complaints. There was a statement in it that read that any matter where it is 50/50 driver vs. passenger should be resolved in favour of the passenger. Further, the regulators and the juries tend to favour the person with the fake service dog.



416Uber said:


> So when I show up with my service animal ( which is a miniature horse) you better be *waiting with open arms.*


(emphasis added)

That is Lyft's policy. From what I have seen, Uber simply requires you to accommodate the fake service animal. The same applies to regulators and courts.

As for the pony, there is an exemption if the animal can not be safely accommodated and transported in the vehicle. If someone comes to fetch you in a Ford Focus, that pony and you both probably will not fit. Thus, the driver of the Focus will get away with not hauling you and your pony. If, however, a driver in a Chevy Suburban or Toyota Sienna shows up, he probably has to haul you and your pony. As for the Suburban, he is probably an Uber SUV driver running X jobs, so I hope that he does get stuck with you and your pony. If not that, I hope that he declines to transport and gets de-activated. Those Uber SUV drivers are the absolute worst. Those with the Suburbans, Escalades and Yukons are the worst of the worst.

Your pony is the only other _aminal_ that the ADA and those charged with enforcing it recognise as "service" animals. Thus, for the rest of you drivers out there, if the customer tells you that it is a "service cat", a "service pig" or "service tarantula", you do not have to haul it.

I am not quite sure what those ponies do and it has been some time since I have seen one, but, I am aware that the one particular breed is recognised as a service animal.



dnlbaboof said:


> no driver would refuse a service dog in this manner


Do not bet on that. Do a search for topics on drivers' being de-activated for refusing to haul what was alleged to be a "service" animal. Many of them are entitled "De-activated over fake service animal-so unfair". Cab drivers have been balking at them for years. I do not mind them in the cab. It has vinyl covered seats and rubber floors. A Dustbuster® makes short work of any hair that the dog sheds. It is not so easy to Dust Bust the Uber/Lyft car as it has cloth seats and carpeted floors..



Amos69 said:


> Deactivated by dog #3,749 was a hit. 21 pages and still rolling


It almost made it to Page Two, but, someone decided to post to it. This is why I do not feel so bad posting to it. Someone already bumped it.


----------



## Urazi (Mar 3, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Unfortunately this is true. Any service animal complaint and you're deactivated. Pretty much "no questions asked" policy.
> 
> You could try reaching out to Uber and giving them the story. But most drivers haven't had any luck.


Freak uber and hope uber file for bankruptcy soon.. Guys try to find any other work.. God willing you would do much better than uber...


----------



## Mcnamara (Jun 5, 2018)

Yo, deactivated Uber driver here. There's nothing we can do about it. This is a very good tie to move on, be creative, not to panic and move forward. This is a blessing in many ways even though it is hard to see. I didn't read the 20 pages, just the first. But I can tell you this: ITS GONNA BE OK <3


----------



## NJDriver78 (Aug 5, 2019)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


Hi. There are many other gig economy jobs the two of you can do. For me, Uber and Lyft are supplements to better paying driving jobs with less drama from a$$hats.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

It's interesting that the thread is now up to 21 pages, but the OP hasn't visited the site since the day the initial post was made.  
All that deep Uber wisdom wasted!


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Your husband is a complete failure in life.

Also, story’s bullshit.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

lilird said:


> ... we are devasted and terrified.


Wow! Over 400 replies.

Not going to read them all but I imagine many of them are mentioning how naive you must be.

Uber and Lyft have sent the drivers NUMEROUS notices that you WILL pick up dogs.

No ifs, ands or buts.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Terri Lee said:


> Uber and Lyft have sent the drivers NUMEROUS notices that you WILL pick up dogs.
> No ifs, ands or buts.


If it does nothing else, Gr*yft* should at least inform the drivers "....and we require you to LIKE IT!".


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Why get upset about drivers that either don't know, understand or care about ADA laws. They get deactivated out of their own ignorance or bullheadedness, and that makes less competition for me. Go ahead, please refuse ALL dogs. It's best to let Uber/Lyft know about your refusal ASAP, so stop somewhere safe, log out and send a long, detailed message to U/L as to your reasons for refusing. I'm sure that they will side with you.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> What service has your horse been trained to perform?


It is trained to keep my downstairs neighbors up at night for my amusement.
It came with my starter pack:












Amos69 said:


> Deactivated by dog #3,749 was a hit. 21 pages and still rolling


If a dog can call in a complaint, that dog is truly a service animal.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Holy He!! Batman!
> 
> Deactivated by dog #3,749 was a hit. 21 pages and still rolling


Boredom ... 
I set the over/under at .... 35 pages.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If it does nothing else, Gr*yft* should at least inform the drivers "....and we require you to LIKE IT!".


If you don't like it that much this picking up people isn't for you.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

^^^^^STFU, troll, ain't nobody interested in nothing you got to say.

On a related note, DAMM! I ain't been here in about 3 weeks & this thread's still on page 1.


----------



## FloridaMan33 (Apr 15, 2020)

I was looking for a bad story from someone who allowed a dog. All the dogs I've had were perfect well mannered doggos. Some children on the other hand...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> If you don't like it that much this picking up people isn't for you.


You are neither qualified, nor do you have any basis on which to make such a statement.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Post number 419. See ya in another 100


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You are neither qualified, nor do you have any basis on which to make such a statement.


Other than your admission.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> Other than your admission.


That would not be a basis on which to make a statement such as the one that you made.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That would not be a basis on which to make a statement such as the one that you made.


It is. There are several posts with you complaining about ADA laws simply because you don't like them.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> It is.


That would be incorrect.



Demon said:


> There are several posts with you complaining about ADA laws simply because you don't like them.


..........and your point is__________________________________________________________________?


----------



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> And car registration. And driver's license. And Social Security number.


I actually have 2 accounts. One that does Uber eats only and one that is allowed to do ride-sharing and eats. UBER support told me to create the second account. All I needed was a different email address. Every documents and even the profile picture is the same on both accounts. I don't know if they still allow you to do that now. Also you can get free instant pay on only one account.


lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


I actually have 2 accounts. One that does Uber eats only and one that is allowed to do ride-sharing and eats. UBER support told me to create the second account. All I needed was a different email address. Every documents and even the profile picture is the same on both accounts. I don't know if they still allow you to do that now. Also you can get free instant pay on only one account.

Try creating a second account . You might need a different phone number but you can get a free different phone number on the same line by using the Google phone app. Good luck!


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ..........and your point is__________________________________________________________________?


His point is he's a dopey ass troll who don't got nothing to contribute to no discussion anywhere here.

These smug ass know it alls can't see nothing past the end of their noses they spend all day picking.



nightshaadow said:


> I actually have 2 accounts. One that does Uber eats only and onTry creating a second account . You might need a different phone number but you can get a free different phone number on the same line by using the Google phone app. Good luck!


Prob. W/that is the computer might flag it & if somebody puts 2+2 together, they're gonna figure out it's him & he's gonna wind up where he was before, fired.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Prob. W/that is the computer might flag it & if somebody puts 2+2 together, they're gonna figure out it's him & he's gonna wind up where he was before, fired.


In other words ... no worst off ??


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That would be incorrect.
> 
> ..........and your point is__________________________________________________________________?


The point still is, if you hate following the ADA law that much, this isn't the job for you.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Demon said:


> The point still is, if you hate following the ADA law that much, this isn't the job for you.


You are aware, I assume, that people are entitled to complain about laws that they disagree with or think are unfair.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> You are aware, I assume, that people are entitled to complain about laws that they disagree with or think are unfair.


No he's not B/C he's a dumbass troll. Dumbass trolls don't know nothing & you can tell that from the BS this troll posts.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Dunno about anyone else, but ...

When I see a newbie poster, calling out a well known poster for being a 'troll', I kinda go ... hmmmmmm.
It's not a word that's used a lot on these threads, and I dunno if it applies here.

Newbies generally need to earn the right to call 911 for the Troll Patrol.

** Personally, I believe that all disabled people otta be forbidden from riding public transportation, or even be allowed to go outside in public.

Now how is THAT for trollin'.
THAT'S how it's DONE.

K?


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> When I see a newbie poster, calling out a well known poster for being a 'troll', I kinda go ... hmmmmmm.


Ain't no need for you to do no hmmm cause the explanation's easy. That guy's a Well Known Troll.



> Newbies generally need to earn the right to call 911 for the Troll Patrol


Good thing for all of us you don't make no rules here, huh?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> You are aware, I assume, that people are entitled to complain about laws that they disagree with or think are unfair.


A person isn't entitled to complain about something they fully agreed to do. There's nothing unfair about the law.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Demon said:


> A person isn't entitled to complain about something they fully agreed to do. There's nothing unfair about the law.


Of course, they are. What are you, stu . . . -- allow me to withdraw the question.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> The point still is, if you hate following the ADA law that much, this isn't the job for you.


That "point" was without basis and was invalid the first time that you attempted, and failed, to make it.
That "point" has been without basis and has been invalid every time that you have tried, and failed, to make it.
That "point" is _still_ without basis and _still_ invalid despite your repeated attempts and repeated failures to make it.

This passes over your being utterly without any qualification to make such a statement.

It also passes over what doing the same thing repeatedly and expecting different results illustrates



Demon said:


> A person isn't entitled to complain about something they fully agreed to do.


You have absolutely no basis or qualification to make this statement, either.

This passes over its being false.



Demon said:


> There's nothing unfair about the law.


The law is unduly burdensome on the provider.
The law favours one group over another.

Either of those two, alone, make it unfair. There are other things about this law that make it unfair. Those two items will do, for now.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> You are aware, I assume, that people are entitled to complain about laws that they disagree with or think are unfair.


I'm sorry that I submitted logic to the thread that reduced you to name calling.



Another Uber Driver said:


> That "point" was without basis and was invalid the first time that you attempted, and failed, to make it.
> That "point" has been without basis and has been invalid every time that you have tried, and failed, to make it.
> That "point" is _still_ without basis and _still_ invalid despite your repeated attempts and repeated failures to make it.
> 
> ...


You saying stuff that has already been refuted doesn't make it true the 2nd, 3rd & 4th time you say it. 
If you really thought the law was burdensome on you or favored one group over another you wouldn't have agreed to follow it. This is a law people choose to follow.

The issue for you isn't that you think the law is burdensome or unfair, because those things aren't true, your issue with the law is that you personally don't laws.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> saying stuff that has already been refuted


That statement is false. You have refuted nothing. You have tried and you have failed to refute anything.



Demon said:


> true the 2nd, 3rd & 4th time you say it.


What I stated was true the first time that I stated it. It was true every time that I stated it subsequently. It is still true as of this posting. Your abject failure to refute anything that I stated does not make any of it false.



Demon said:


> If you really thought the law was burdensome on you or favored one group over another you wouldn't have agreed to follow it.


When you made that statement the first time, you lacked both a basis and the qualifications to make it.
When you made that statement subsequent times, you lacked both the a basis and the qualifications to make it.
You have made the statement once more; _still_ you lack both a basis and the qualifications to make it.



Demon said:


> This is a law people choose to follow.


Some one forgot to tell you that you do not get a choice when it comes to following the law. This is why it is a "law" rather than a "suggestion" or a "request". They really should resume the teaching of Civics in the Eighth Grade in the public schools.



Demon said:


> you personally don't laws.


HUH?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

around and round we go. And around, and around and around.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Of course, they are. What are you, stu . . . -- allow me to withdraw the question.


Yeah, he's a useless troll who don't never got nothing to contribute to the discussion.

What's real funny is he usually makes a fool of himself like he's doing now.

I'm just glad I ain't him. He don't got no wedding sites to troll so he's gotta troll this forum.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That statement is false. You have refuted nothing. You have tried and you have failed to refute anything.
> 
> What I stated was true the first time that I stated it. It was true every time that I stated it subsequently. It is still true as of this posting. Your abject failure to refute anything that I stated does not make any of it false.
> 
> ...


When you repeat something that's been refuted the 7th time it's still been refuted. You don't have to like the ADA laws. Almost all adults perform some part of their job that they don't like professionally every day, it's part of having a job. If you feel that strongly about the ADA laws this still isn't the job for you.

If you felt the law was unfair or burdensome on you, you would not have agreed to follow it, and let's be very honest, the law isn't unfair or burdensome on anyone. I choose not to follow ADA laws and I don't have to because I don't pick up passengers for commercial purposes. The ADA laws are optional, people only follow them if they choose to open a business or work with the public. You not understanding the law doesn't change that.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Demon said:


> When you repeat something that's been refuted the 7th time it's still been refuted. You don't have to like the ADA laws. Almost all adults perform some part of their job that they don't like professionally every day, it's part of having a job. If you feel that strongly about the ADA laws this still isn't the job for you.
> 
> If you felt the law was unfair or burdensome on you, you would not have agreed to follow it, and let's be very honest, the law isn't unfair or burdensome on anyone. I choose not to follow ADA laws and I don't have to because I don't pick up passengers for commercial purposes. The ADA laws are optional, people only follow them if they choose to open a business or work with the public. You not understanding the law doesn't change that.


You seem to be having considerable difficulty with a rather simple concept with which the average 4th grader has no trouble. I will try to explain it to you in the same way that it would be explained to a 4th grader. Maybe that will help you.

Sometimes people try to change a law. They try to change the law because they do not like the current law. They try to replace it with a law they will like better. Sometimes before they change the current law that they do not like, they may complain about the law that they do not like. However, while the current law that they do not like is still the law, and while they may be complaining about it, they still have to comply with it because it is the law. It would be illegal for them to violate the current law before it is changed to a different law that they like better. They do not want to break the law, they just want a different, better law.

I do not know if this will help you. Maybe it will not. Based on what I have seen so far, I think that maybe it will not help. Duh.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> When you repeat something that's been refuted the 7th time it's still been refuted.


That statement is irrelevant because you have not refuted anything.



Demon said:


> If you feel that strongly about the ADA laws this still isn't the job for you.


When you make a statement for the eleventy-third time that you had neither the basis nor qualifications to make the first or any subsequent time, you are still lacking both basis and qualifications to make it..Further, it is as invalid the most recent time as it was the first time and any time in between, if it can be said that lack of validity has degrees.



Demon said:


> If you felt the law was unfair or burdensome on you, you would not have agreed to follow it


You are still required to follow laws., You still do not get a choice. "Agreement" does not enter into it. That does not change no matter how many times you try to state differently. You fail to understand the differences among "law", "request" and "suggestion"



Demon said:


> let's be very honest, the law isn't unfair or burdensome on anyone.


I might be persuaded that there are degrees of honesty, after all, when you testify in court, you do swear to tell "the truth, the whole truth......."..........but, I stray...................

Marry, Sirrah, let us be honest and admit that there is more than one group of people on whom the law is unduly burdensome and to whom it is not fair.



Demon said:


> I choose not to follow ADA laws and I don't have to because I don't pick up passengers for commercial purposes.


The ADA has applications and coverage other than and beyond the transportation business............not that your point, whatever it is, is relevant to the question.



Demon said:


> The ADA laws are optional,


Laws are not optional; suggestions and requests are; again, not that this is relevant to the matter at hand..



Demon said:


> You not understanding the law doesn't change that.


What I am not understanding is what you typed in this specific quote.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> You seem to be having considerable difficulty with a rather simple concept with which the average 4th grader has no trouble. I will try to explain it to you in the same way that it would be explained to a 4th grader. Maybe that will help you.
> 
> Sometimes people try to change a law. They try to change the law because they do not like the current law. They try to replace it with a law they will like better. Sometimes before they change the current law that they do not like, they may complain about the law that they do not like. However, while the current law that they do not like is still the law, and while they may be complaining about it, they still have to comply with it because it is the law. It would be illegal for them to violate the current law before it is changed to a different law that they like better. They do not want to break the law, they just want a different, better law.
> 
> I do not know if this will help you. Maybe it will not. Based on what I have seen so far, I think that maybe it will not help. Duh.


You don't seem able to grasp what's actually happening in reality.

NO ONE IS TRYING TO CHANGE THIS LAW. There is no lobby working to change it, there are no bills being floated around congress, there is no one running on a platform that they would change ADA laws. More importantly no one on this board has proposed something better than the current ADA laws. Ultimately what this all amounts to is a bunch of adults whining about something they agreed to do.



Another Uber Driver said:


> That statement is irrelevant because you have not refuted anything.
> 
> When you make a statement for the eleventy-third time that you had neither the basis nor qualifications to make the first or any subsequent time, you are still lacking both basis and qualifications to make it..Further, it is as invalid the most recent time as it was the first time and any time in between, if it can be said that lack of validity has degrees.
> 
> ...


You're just going around & around without offering anything new to the conversation and you're just as wrong then as you are now & will be on your next post. You said what you said, were called out on it, and have offered nothing in response.

You've offered nothing to back up your baseless claim that the law is unfair or burdensome on anyone.

The ADA deals only with places that are open to the public. People can choose not to work in places that are open to the public. There are even people who work in places that are open to the public who don't have to have to follow ADA laws because those laws don't apply to them. For example, drivers who do deliveries. Some laws are optional, this is a fact and is not open to debate.

If you feel that strongly about ADA laws this is not the profession for you. There is no law that states someone must like the ADA laws.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Demon said:


> You don't seem able to grasp what's actually happening in reality.
> 
> NO ONE IS TRYING TO CHANGE THIS LAW. There is no lobby working to change it, there are no bills being floated around congress, there is no one running on a platform that they would change ADA laws. More importantly no one on this board has proposed something better than the current ADA laws. Ultimately what this all amounts to is a bunch of adults whining about something they agreed to do.


Oh, so now you concede after all your blather that people are perfectly entitled to complain about a law with which they disagree, while they choose to comply with it because they don't wish to break the law. Was that so hard?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> You're just going around & around without offering anything new to the conversation


Of course, it has not occurred to you that you are giving the same old thing, so that is what you receive in return. All that you have to offer is your baseless statement that this business is not for me. The only thing that you have offered is a repetition of a statement that you were not qualified to make initially; have not been qualified to make subsequently and are _still _not qualified to make.

You proverbially get that which you proverbially give.
You reap what you sow.

If you are going to make baseless and unqualified statements repeatedly, you are going to have that cited, repeatedly. You keep doing the same thing repeatedly and are surprised when you get the same results. This is a commonly accepted textbook illustration of something. Perhaps you are aware what it is called.............but then, given the nature of your posts, perhaps not.



Demon said:


> and you're just as wrong then as you are now & will be on your next post.


Marry, Sirrah, thou be'st the one in error.



Demon said:


> You said what you said, were called out on it


.

When did an empty, baseless and unqualified statement become a legitimate "call-out"?



Demon said:


> You've offered nothing to back up your baseless claim that the law is unfair or burdensome on anyone.


That is a different subject. I have rendered valid reasons why it is unfair. The only reply that you have made is "this job is not for you if you think it's unfair". That is a cop-out. It is also something that I would expect from some one who lives under a virtual bridge. If I give you more credit than you deserve, I will venture that you simply do not like the bottom line that it is unfair and fear the results of the law's being determined unfair and unduly burdensome. For whatever your reasons, perhaps you do not want to see the law changed. I do not know. In addition, I am giving you far too much by addressing the tangent on which you are trying to take this discussion.



Demon said:


> The ADA deals only with places that are open to the public. People can choose not to work in places that are open to the public. There are even people who work in places that are open to the public who don't have to have to follow ADA laws because those laws don't apply to them. For example, drivers who do deliveries.


.......irrelevant..................



Demon said:


> Some laws are optional, this is a fact and is not open to debate


Who appointed you referee? Please post your credentials and proof of appointment.



Demon said:


> If you feel that strongly about ADA laws this is not the profession for you.


Once, more, you have made the same statement. Of course, you are expecting that I am not going to cite your lack of either a basis or qualification to make it. There is a name for that.



Demon said:


> There is no law that states someone must like the ADA laws.


If that is the case, there was no reason for you to make the statements that you have. By your own admission, your statement about the job's not being "for me" now has not one, not two, but three, _count 'em_, *THREE* reasons why it is invalid:

1. The person making it has no basis on which to make it..
2. The person making it is not qualified to make it.
3. The person making it admits that he has no reason to make it.

Three strikes and you are *O-W-T*, Jack. _....en' that one ain't my rule, neither......._It has a long tradition that pre-dates my grandparents.



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Oh, so now you concede after all your blather that people are perfectly entitled to complain about a law with which they disagree, while they choose to comply with it because they don't wish to break the law. Was that so hard?


He does this all the time. He puts his cyberfoot into his virtual mouth every time that he tries proverbially to tango with some one here. He gets burned almost every time. Yet, he keeps doing it and likely wonders why usually he gets the same results. There is a name for that.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

can one of you give the other the last word and move the frak on?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Oh, so now you concede after all your blather that people are perfectly entitled to complain about a law with which they disagree, while they choose to comply with it because they don't wish to break the law. Was that so hard?


I haven't but when you don't have anything to add to the conversation I can see how you would resort to ascription.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Of course, it has not occurred to you that you are giving the same old thing, so that is what you receive in return. All that you have to offer is your baseless statement that this business is not for me. The only thing that you have offered is a repetition of a statement that you were not qualified to make initially; have not been qualified to make subsequently and are _still _not qualified to make.
> 
> You proverbially get that which you proverbially give.
> You reap what you sow.
> ...


I'm actually providing information to back up my claims. You just keep going in circles, which is why you were wrong then, wrong now, and you'll be wrong again in your next post.

Again, I've based my post on what you've said. You haven't provided anything to back up your baseless claim that the law is unfair or burdensome and you won't because your claim is without merit.

Feel free to keep posting, you have nothing to add except your ignorance.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> you don't have anything to add to the conversation I can see how you would resort to ascription.


You keep repeating this same, old, boring tripe.










You are surprised when people keep citing that. They call that "insanity".



Demon said:


> I'm actually providing information to back up my claims.


You have provided none. You keep claiming that you provided "information" when you have not provided anything but the same, old, repetitious non-arguments. You are then surprised that no one is buying them. The name for that is "insanity".



Demon said:


> You just keep going in circles,


You have just described what you are attempting to pass off as "arguments".



Demon said:


> which is why you were wrong then, wrong now, and you'll be wrong again in your next post.


The one in error, who always has been in error and still is in error is you.



Demon said:


> Again, I've based my post on what you've said.


You have replied to what I stated. You have provided nothing to back up what you claim to be "refuting".



Demon said:


> You haven't provided anything to back up your baseless claim that the law is unfair or burdensome


.......................already addressed; your statement is irrelevant, anyhow..............



Demon said:


> and you won't


.......................already addressed; your statement is irrelevant, anyhow..............



Demon said:


> because your claim is without merit.


..........already addressed; your statement is irrelevant, anyhow.....................



Demon said:


> Feel free to keep posting,


Once more, you have appointed yourself the referee. Of course, you have declared yourself the winner. What a surprise.



Demon said:


> you have nothing to add except your ignorance.


............states the poster who never has anything to contribute to a discussion but his demonstrated insanity and other things that come from those who live under virtual bridges....................


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Was that so hard?


This troll's pissed off cause the mod don't wanna play his dumbass troll games. Instead he's giving this dumbass troll a taste of his own medicine & poor little crybaby ass troll don't like it.

What really makes this troll mad is cause ain't nobody getting married so he don't got no wedding sites to troll so he's gotta come here & he gets his ass kicked every time he does.



Demon said:


> Feel free to keep posting, you have nothing to add except your ignorance.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You keep repeating this same, old, boring tripe.
> 
> View attachment 452794
> 
> ...


You were already refuted.
You haven't backed up any of your baseless claims, nor will you, because they are baseless. 
You keep proving me right.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> You were already refuted.


No one has refuted me.



Demon said:


> You haven't backed up any of your baseless claims, nor will you, because they are baseless.


That is false.



Demon said:


> You keep proving me right.


Not only have I never proved you correct, never have you proved yourself correct.


----------



## 268Smooth (Nov 30, 2015)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.





lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


Fight it you're been with UBER for years and have a good record. In the future after you're reactivated come up with another reason for not picking the pax up!!!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> No one has refuted me.
> 
> That is false.
> 
> Not only have I never proved you correct, never have you proved yourself correct.


You don't have to like the ADA laws. 
The ADA laws aren't unfair or burdensome to anyone. 
You continually prove you're not good at dealing with people. 
You haven't been right about anything and keep proving that over & over.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

now the posts are just repeating. Right around in a circle. Can one of you be an adult and move on? sheesh.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> You don't have to like the ADA laws.


..................correct..............................This statement, alone, invalidates your posts on this subject.



Demon said:


> The ADA laws aren't unfair or burdensome to anyone.


They might not be unfair or burdensome to you, but your experience does not dictate the standard. To assume that it does is delusional, at best; at worst, arrogant.



Demon said:


> You continually prove you're not good at dealing with people.


You had neither the qualifications to make that statement nor the basis on which to make it the first time that you made it.

You have had neither the qualifications nor the basis on which to make it every subsequent time that you have made it..

You have made this statement once more. You still lack either the qualifications to make it or a basis on which to make it.



Demon said:


> You haven't been right about anything


Everything that I have stated is correct.



Demon said:


> and keep proving that over & over.


That is a false statement.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

SHalester said:


> now the posts are just repeating. Right around in a circle. Can one of you be an adult and move on? sheesh.


You gotta understand that's what makes the dumbass troll mad. He's trying to get that mod's goat, but the mod won't go for it.

What trolls try to do is get you so mad, you start tripping over yourself. Trollyboy's all mad he can't get the mod mad.

That guy's a dumbass troll anyways. He don't never got nothing positive to contribute. All he's got is negative shit & trolling.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ..................correct..............................This statement, alone, invalidates your posts on this subject.
> 
> They might not be unfair or burdensome to you, but your experience does not dictate the standard. To assume that it does is delusional, at best; at worst, arrogant.
> 
> ...





Another Uber Driver said:


> How many ways do I need to state this: "I am not discussing people who are so allergic that they go into convulsions if they leave their home."?
> 
> *The people who wrote and enforce this law do not require me to like it, Y-E-T. *Hillary did not win. *Lyft does require me to like it, but, that is something different.* I do understand that the driver is stuck with the law the way that it is, but, that does not mean that the law should be the way that it is.
> 
> I am not even allergic to them. I do not like having to clean up after them. That takes time (READ: money). *Only Lyft requires me to like having to waste my time cleaning up after them.* The feds and the state do not, Y-E-T.


No surprise that you were singing a very different tune 2 days ago. First you said you were required to like ADA laws, now you flip to saying you don't. I think I can rest my case here.

The problem is that you're just making things up. You're still not able to come up with a single reason that the ADA laws are unfair or burdensome. I'm offering hard core proof. You agreed to Uber/Lyft terms that you would get paid to ferry pax around and occasionally those pax would require the use of a service animal and you would take them. If you really think that the ADA laws are unfair, stop driving, or just drive deliveries. The fact that you continue to drive mean you continue to accept the terms and view them as fair.

You're flip flopping all over the place and just making things up since you've been refuted.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Like the great golfer Arnold Palmer once said







What’s par for this friggen hole?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> No surprise that you were singing a very different tune 2 days ago. First you said you were required to like ADA laws, now you flip to saying you don't.


I addition to Eighth Grade Civics, another subject that they need to resume teaching in the public schools is the wirting, reading and comprehending of the English Language. The statement that you quoted reads that those who enforce the ADA do not require you to like it, but, Lyft does. Appended to that is the qualifier that Lyft's policy is another matter. Thus, there is no contradiction.



Demon said:


> I think I can rest my case here.


Rest it or continue with it........either way you look at it, *you lose.*



Demon said:


> The problem is that you're just making things up.


That is false.



Demon said:


> You're still not able to come up with a single reason that the ADA laws are unfair or burdensome


That is false.

.


Demon said:


> I'm offering hard core proof


That is false.



Demon said:


> . You agreed to Uber/Lyft terms that you would get paid to ferry pax around and occasionally those pax would require the use of a service animal and you would take them.


That does not prove what you claim that it does,



Demon said:


> If you really think that the ADA laws are unfair, stop driving, or just drive deliveries.


I do not take orders from you.



Demon said:


> The fact that you continue to drive mean you continue to accept the terms and view them as fair.


That is false.



Demon said:


> You're flip flopping all over the place and just making things up


Both are false.



Demon said:


> since you've been refuted.


No one has refuted me.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I addition to Eighth Grade Civics, another subject that they need to resume teaching in the public schools is the wirting, reading and comprehending of the English Language. The statement that you quoted reads that those who enforce the ADA do not require you to like it, but, Lyft does. Appended to that is the qualifier that Lyft's policy is another matter. Thus, there is no contradiction.


Your difficulty with how the English language works aside, you lied and now you're moving the goal posts. I said that no one has to like ADA laws, you agreed, and as I've pointed out you changed your position. You lied, this isn't open for debate, it's just a fact and remains a fact no matter what you say or believe. Neither Uber or Lyft require you to like the ADA laws, when you make that statement, you're wrong.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Rest it or continue with it........either way you look at it, *you lose.*


*
Not when you've been shown to be lying & making things up.*



Another Uber Driver said:


> That is false.


It isn't, your words are there for anyone to see and we all see that you caught changing your position which was wrong in the first place.



Another Uber Driver said:


> That is false.


This is true because we can see what you've written. You haven't been able to come up with a single example of how the law is unfair or burdensome. It's been 2 days and you haven't given a single example or been able to cite a single example that you've previously written.

.


Another Uber Driver said:


> That is false.


Wong, it's true. I've literally cited the words you wrote that showed you're making things up.



Another Uber Driver said:


> That does not prove what you claim that it does,


It does. If you really think it's unfair & burdensome stop driving pax.



Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not take orders from you.


That wasn't an order.



Another Uber Driver said:


> That is false.


This is literally true & something you agreed to in writing. It's called a contract. You need to take a simple 8th grade Civics class.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Both are false.


Both are true. I've literally cited you making up positions & switching positions. You continue to do so.



Another Uber Driver said:


> No one has refuted me.


Also wrong. You've been soundly refuted several times. You've posted things that aren't true & that are just wrong factually. You're just a liar who is not worth the time.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

unwatch/unwatch

Submit. Post. Process. Queue immediately.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Demon said:


> .You're just a liar who is not worth the time.


You mad, bro.?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

You guys still arguing about this?
Dayam, it's simple.
If you refuse rides to people with their pets, you will eventually be deactivated. 
Maybe not this time, or next time ... but eventually.

BUT, that's true of the whole gig.
Uber will eventually deactivate you -- for something or for nothing.
Nobody 'retires' from this job with a pension and a gold watch.

Some get the ax pretty quick (an act of omnipotent mercy?), some of us last too long. But I am convinced that it's a matter of luck. Hell, I have done some pretty despicable things driving. I almost fired myself once.

We are disposable: a light bulb, a roll of toilet paper, a prophylactic; use once and dispose. There is no value in keeping it. That's us. We accept that as part of the job.
Don't whine when it's your time. 
It will soon be everyone's.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> you lied


False



Demon said:


> you're moving the goal posts.


False



Demon said:


> you changed your position.


False



Demon said:


> You lied,


False.



Demon said:


> this isn't open for debate,


False



Demon said:


> it's just a fact


False



Demon said:


> remains a fact no matter what you say or believe


False

.


Demon said:


> Neither Uber or Lyft require you to like the ADA laws,


False



Demon said:


> when you make that statement, you're wrong.


False

*


Demon said:



Not when you've been shown to be lying & making things up.

Click to expand...

The only one making up anything is you.*



Demon said:


> It isn't, your words


False



Demon said:


> we all see that you caught changing your position


False



Demon said:


> This is true


False



Demon said:


> You haven't been able to come up with a single example of how the law is unfair or burdensome.


False



Demon said:


> It's been 2 days and you haven't given a single example or been able to cite a single example that you've previously written.


Do your own troll HW; I am not going to do it for you.

.



Demon said:


> Wong, it's true.


False



Demon said:


> I've literally cited the words you wrote that showed you're making things up.


False



Demon said:


> It does.


False



Demon said:


> If you really think it's unfair & burdensome stop driving pax.


Still I do not take orders from you



Demon said:


> That wasn't an order.


What was it, then?



Demon said:


> This is literally true


False



Demon said:


> something you agreed to in writing.


Tell some one who cares.



Demon said:


> It's called a contract. You need to take a simple 8th grade Civics class.


They do not teach contract law in eighth grade civics.



Demon said:


> Both are true.


False



Demon said:


> I've literally cited you making up positions


False



Demon said:


> & switching positions.


False



Demon said:


> You continue to do so.


False



Demon said:


> Also wrong.


False



Demon said:


> You've been soundly refuted several times.


No one has refuted me.



Demon said:


> You've posted thing that aren't true


False



Demon said:


> & that are just wrong factually.


False



Demon said:


> You're just a liar


False



Demon said:


> not worth the time.


Tell some one who cares.



Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> You mad, bro.?


It is. It is trying to set a rhetorical trap for me and it is mad that I will not step into that trap.


----------



## Fromtheyay (Jul 19, 2016)

I wish I was deactivated


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Maybe it's time to lock this thread. Just sayin'


----------



## Premsoma1 (Feb 7, 2016)

lilird said:


> I was looking for help but I guess this was a mistake.


Ignore the negative comments. There are some really good drivers with good hart and always helpful here. We are living in that kind of nation .


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Is there anything left to beat of this dead horse?


----------



## The Christian driver (Apr 25, 2019)

is appointed unto man once to die and after that the judgment. It is a fearful thing to fall in the hands of the living God. Riches profit not in the day of wrath but righteousness delivers from hell.

We are made in the image of God. We are made to Glorify God not ourselves. And we are not made for others to Glorify us. Don't you see it? God is angry with the wicked everyday. Your accomplishments and trophies will not help you one bit in the day of judgment. God is the God of immeasurable patience, but so is his wrath. His judgment brings you from the top of the world to the fire in seconds with no one to deliver.

We have all sinned against our creator. The wages of sin is death. But God is also rich in mercy. He has provided one way to eternal life.

God came to earth in the likeness of sinful flesh to give his life as a ransom for many. Jesus Christ the second Godhead of the Trinity lived the only sinless life God required us to live. Jesus Christ magnified and honored the holy law of God. He voluntarily went to the cross to die for sinners. Jesus Christ bore the sin of the world and died. Jesus Christ forever defeated sin and death when he rose from the dead. He abolished death and brought life and immortality to light through the gospel.

What must we do to be saved and escape eternal judgment and wrath? Believe on the lord Jesus Christ and you shall be saved.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

The Christian driver said:


> Believe on the lord Jesus Christ and you shall be saved.


Or don't and be punished!
Pass!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Please, please lock this thread.


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

lilird said:


> My husband went to pick up a passenger yesterday, and when he got there, the passenger had a dog. He informed him that he doesn't take dogs. The passenger then said it was a service dog. The dog was an unmarked poodle and the passenger was not disabled. He asked him where the service vest was and the passenger said he forgot it in the house. My husband said he could not take the dog and left. The passenger complained and this morning Uber sent him an email that he was permanently deactivated! We depend on this to pay the bills! What can we do? Any advice appreciated. My husband has been driving for years and has a near 5 star rating and has taken dozens of service dogs before. My husband is actually disabled and this is the only kind of work he can do (incomplete paraplegic) - we are devasted and terrified.


this has to be a joke. You know you can file federal unemployment and get an extra $600 a week right??? Or do you live under a complete rock. This post almost pisses me off.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Is there anything left to beat of this dead horse?


I think we can manage to get some more juice out of it.

Let's talk about the ethics of ADA classifications and the implications of a more libertarian society on disabled people.

This is accelerationist praxis, folks.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> I think we can manage to get some more juice out of it.
> 
> Let's talk about the ethics of ADA classifications and the implications of a more libertarian society on disabled people.
> 
> This is accelerationist praxis, folks.


NOOOOOOOOOOO!

At 500 posts on this thread, do we all get ice cream?


----------

